# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  slim jim 3/4 & j pole

## Γιώργος 231

ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗΣ FM
Slim jim ή &#190; L ή τρομπονι . Μυθος ή πραγματικοτητα ?
  (είναι σαν την κλασικη J μονο που αυτή είναι κλειστη)

http://www.m0ukd.com/Slim_Jim/index.php 
*Τι ειχα ακουσει* 
  Ότι σηκωνει το σημα πιο ψηλα από την 5/8
  Ότι εχει γυρω στα 6 db ενισχυση

*Τι ειχα δει όταν την ειχα*
  Στα σημεια αναφορας που ειχα στην αττικη, ειχα τσεκαρισμενα ιδια αποτελεσματα με την 5/8
  Αλλα σε εκπομπες το σημα μου περναγε πολυ μακρια σε σημεια που δεν τα ειχα με την 5/8

  Σε τι μου αρεσε
  Ηταν μια κεραια που συντονιζε με ευρος 2 μεγ. Και στασιμα 0 μεσα 5 λεπτα, με πολύ απλο τροπο.

  Λοιπον για να περναω ευχαριστα τον λιγοστο ελευθερο χρονο μου, ειπα να την κατασκευασω.
  Διαβαζω λοιπον πραγματα διαφορα για αυτην την κεραια
  Αλλου διαβασα ότι βγαζει 3 db περοσσοτερα από την 5/8 αλλα δεν σηκωνει το σημα.
  Αλλου διαβασα ότι βγαζει μονο 1,8 db
  …
*Τι να πω ?*
*Γνωριζετε κατι σχετικο ?*

  Όχι πως  δεν θα την κατασκευασω, αλλα θα ηθελα να ηξερα.



  ΥΓ 2
  Στο σχεδιο της κεραιας υπαρχουν δυο κατασκευαστικα τρικ που δεν τα βλεπετε.  

http://www.m0ukd.com/Slim_Jim/index.php


1 ολη η κεραια στηριζεται με 4 πριτσινια σε μια βαση βακελιτη στην οποια υπαρχουν 4 τρυπες για σφυχτιρες (για να πιανει στον ιστο)

  2 δεν βαζεις καλωδιο απευθειας στα στοιχεια. Βαζεις κονεκτορ σε σασσι με βιδες για να το ανεβοκατεβαζεις και από δυο πλευρες.  

  Υγ 
  Όταν τελειωσω την κατασκευη, θα παω χαλκιδικη, θα βαλω σε 2 ιστους ιδου υψους, τις δυο κεραιες (πχ διπολο με ανακλαστηρα και την 3λ/4) θα μετρησω βαττ μετα από την γραμμη μεταφορας (τα βατ στην εισοδο της κεραιας), και θα ανοιξω και τα 2 πλλ σε διπλανες αδειες συχνοτητες, με 1 watt μονο, για να δω τις διαφορες live.

----------


## marios

Διαβάζω κ εγω στην αρχή κ λεω "τρομπονι???" :Blink: 
Εγώ παίζω Τούμπα!!!! :Tongue2: 
Μετά βλέπω το 6db κ λεω "κάτι παίζει εδω" :Drool: 
Τελικά δεν νομίζω να μιλάμε για μουσική!! :Blush:  :Lol:  :Hammer: 
Σόρρυ για το offtopic...

----------


## radioamateur

Φαντάζομαι ότι αν ειχε απολαβή θα την χρησιμοποιούσαν οι περισσότεροι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Φαντάζομαι ότι αν ειχε απολαβή θα την χρησιμοποιούσαν οι περισσότεροι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει.



οχι, γιατι, δεν μπορεις να συνδεσεις πολλες μαζι.

εκτος αυτου, ειπαμε, πως κεραιες οπως 5/8 - ground plane -3/4 και βασικα οσες σηκωνουν τον λοβο, δεν ειναι για ραδιοφωνο, αλλα κανουν περισσοτερο για ασυρματους - DX 
Μην κοιτας οπου εμεις σαν radioamateurs  :Smile: , τις δουλευουμε σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

η κεραια ειναι σχεδον ετοιμη.

αν και δεν πηγα Χαλκιδικη που εχω τα εργαλεια μου, αγορασα τις χαλκοσωληνες, τις εκοψα με μαχαιρι κουζινας, τι κολλησα με την ζεστη απο ενα βαμβακι με οινοπνευμα, και ετοιμη.

μονο που δεν την δοκιμασα ακομα

*χρονος κατσκευης, χωρις εργαλεια, 45 λεπτα ! ! ! !*

υγ
με τα κομματια των σωληνων που περισσεψαν, κατασκευασα ακομα μια (υψους1,40) για τους 156 (vhf marine)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η κεραία αυτή είναι ουσιαστικά ένα αναδιπλωμένο δίπολο λ/2 με απολαβή 0dB ως προς δίπολο και ένα stub λ/4 για την προσαρμογή των αντιστάσεων τερματισμού. Αν η κατασκευή είναι σωστή, το stub δεν συνεισφέρει στην ακτινοβολία και η κεραία εκπέμπει όπως περίπου ένα κοινό δίπολο (λέω περίπου διότι πάντα υπάρχουν κάποιες αποκλίσεις στην πράξη). Τα πλεονεκτήματά της είναι η χαμηλή γωνία ανύψωσης, η δυνατότητα στήριξης στην κάτω πλευρά, η προσαρμογή με οποιαδήποτε γραμμη μεταφοράς ακόμη και με γραμμή των δυο παράλληλων αγωγών, μεγάλο εύρος ζώνης λόγω του stub, η δυνατότητα γείωσης του στελέχους στον ιστό για αντικεραυνική προστασία και η ευκολία και το χαμηλό κόστος κατασκευής. Επίσης εκπέμπει στην τρίτη αρμονική (ιδανικό για dual band ραδιοερασιτεχνικές κεραίες 144/440MHz) αλλά με διαφορετικό λοβό ακτινοβολίας και κάποιους παράπλευρους λοβούς. Επειδή ουσιαστικά δεν έχει απολαβή ως προς δίπολο, δεν χρησιμοποιείται από ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς. Όταν ευκαιρήσω θα ανεβάσω ένα παλιό βιβλίο που έχει μέσα πολλά σχέδια για κεραίες V/UHF καθώς και τη slim-jim αναλυτικά, θέλει όμως κόπο καΙ χρόνο για να σκαναριστεί...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Η κεραία αυτή είναι ουσιαστικά ένα αναδιπλωμένο δίπολο λ/2 με απολαβή 0dB ως προς δίπολο και ένα stub λ/4 για την προσαρμογή των αντιστάσεων τερματισμού. Αν η κατασκευή είναι σωστή, το stub δεν συνεισφέρει στην ακτινοβολία και η κεραία εκπέμπει όπως περίπου ένα κοινό δίπολο (λέω περίπου διότι πάντα υπάρχουν κάποιες αποκλίσεις στην πράξη). Τα πλεονεκτήματά της είναι η χαμηλή γωνία ανύψωσης, η δυνατότητα στήριξης στην κάτω πλευρά, η προσαρμογή με οποιαδήποτε γραμμη μεταφοράς ακόμη και με γραμμή των δυο παράλληλων αγωγών, μεγάλο εύρος ζώνης λόγω του stub, η δυνατότητα γείωσης του στελέχους στον ιστό για αντικεραυνική προστασία και η ευκολία και το χαμηλό κόστος κατασκευής. Επίσης εκπέμπει στην τρίτη αρμονική (ιδανικό για dual band ραδιοερασιτεχνικές κεραίες 144/440MHz) αλλά με διαφορετικό λοβό ακτινοβολίας και κάποιους παράπλευρους λοβούς. Επειδή ουσιαστικά δεν έχει απολαβή ως προς δίπολο, δεν χρησιμοποιείται από ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς. Όταν ευκαιρήσω θα ανεβάσω ένα παλιό βιβλίο που έχει μέσα πολλά σχέδια για κεραίες V/UHF καθώς και τη slim-jim αναλυτικά, θέλει όμως κόπο καΙ χρόνο για να σκαναριστεί...



ετσι ειναι οταν* μιλας για την j pole* ... κανει περιπου οτι και ενα διπολο.
σαν slim jim (3λ/4) ομως, απο θεμα κατασκευης - οταν η κεραια κλεινει απο πανω, η ακτινοβολια αλλαζει.

ειδες το λινκ που εβαλα ?

http://www.m0ukd.com/Slim_Jim/index.php

αν βαλεις το ποντικι πανω στην κεραια, βλεπεις την j pole.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το είδα, λοιπόν, και αυτή κάνει ότι και ένα δίπολο από την άποψη της απολαβής και σίγουρα έχει μικρότερη γωνία ανύψωσης από την j-pole όταν είναι τοποθετημένη κατακόρυφα. Πάντως το απλό δίπολο που τροφοδοτείται στη μέση με τη βοήθεια balun έχει γωνία ακτινοβολίας ακριβώς ίση με μηδέν, δηλαδή το κέντρο του λοβού ακτινοβολίας είναι κάθετο στον άξονα του διπόλου. Αυτά βέβαια ισχύουν στον ελεύθερο χώρο, όταν όμως η κεραία είναι κοντά σε αγώγιμα αντικείμενα, οι ανακλάσεις τροποποιούν λίγο την ακτινοβολία. Πάντως η κατασκευή της slim-jim είτε της j-pole είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον πείραμα. Κάποτε είχα κατασκευάσει yagi για τους 144 με στοιχείο εκπομπής j-pole και δούλευε αρκετά καλά, δεν προσάρμοζε όμως ακριβώς στα 50Ω  (χρειαζόταν Γ-match). Υπόψη ότι δεν ασχολούμαι με την εκπομπή στα ραδιοφωνικά FM αλλά στους 144/430MHz (ραδιοερασιτεχνικά FM).

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ξέχασα προηγουμένως να σου εκφράσω τα συγχαρητήριά μου για τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πειράματα κα τις κατασκευές κεραιών που κατά καιρούς δημοσιεύεις στο forum.

----------


## ReFas

> Επειδή ουσιαστικά δεν έχει απολαβή ως προς δίπολο, δεν χρησιμοποιείται από ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς. Όταν ευκαιρήσω θα ανεβάσω ένα παλιό βιβλίο που έχει μέσα πολλά σχέδια για κεραίες V/UHF καθώς και τη slim-jim αναλυτικά, θέλει όμως κόπο καΙ χρόνο για να σκαναριστεί...



Ολα σωστά, όμως αυτο που λές ποιο πάνω.... γιατι και η γαμα ματς που χρησιμοποιείται έχει απολαβή ως προς το δίπολο; άσε που πολλές έχουν και κάτω απο το δίπολο.
Δεν είναι αυτος ο λόγος αλλα το ότι δεν έχει τόσο καλή μηχανική αντοχή.

----------


## ReFas

> ετσι ειναι οταν* μιλας για την j pole* ... κανει περιπου οτι και ενα διπολο.
> σαν slim jim (3λ/4) ομως, απο θεμα κατασκευης - οταν η κεραια κλεινει απο πανω, η ακτινοβολια αλλαζει.



Απο που βγαίνει οτι αλάζει η ακτινοβολία; 
Αναδιπλωμένο δίπολο λ/2 που τροφοδοτείται στο μέσο έχεις δεί; 300Ω αντίσταση όπως λέγεται... ίδια ακτινοβολία έχει με το ανοιχτό δίπολο... ε η σλιμ τζιμ είναι ενα αναδιπλωμένο που τροφοδοτείται στην άκρη και η J pole είναι ένα απλό δίπολο που τροφοδοτείται παλι στην άκρη.. την ίδια εκπομπή κάνουν.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Απο που βγαίνει οτι αλάζει η ακτινοβολία; 
> Αναδιπλωμένο δίπολο λ/2 που τροφοδοτείται στο μέσο έχεις δεί; 300Ω αντίσταση όπως λέγεται... ίδια ακτινοβολία έχει με το ανοιχτό δίπολο... ε η σλιμ τζιμ είναι ενα αναδιπλωμένο που τροφοδοτείται στην άκρη *και η J pole είναι ένα απλό δίπολο που τροφοδοτείται παλι στην άκρη*.. την ίδια εκπομπή κάνουν.



  :Blink:  ωχ, ετσι πρεπει να ειναι. 
και μου το λες τωρα ? 
...που χαλασα & μισο κουτι βαβμακι ?
δηλαδη κατασκευασα ακομα ενα διπολο?  φτου μου.

ωραια θα την τελειωσω/δοκιμασω, και παω για αλλη.

υγ 
και ολα αυτα που γραφει μεσα το λινκ περι db ... μουφα ε ?
κριμα την χαρα που ειχα, οτι σε 45 λεπτα κατασκευασα κεραια με πολλα db.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ξέχασα προηγουμένως να σου εκφράσω τα συγχαρητήριά μου για τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πειράματα κα τις κατασκευές κεραιών που κατά καιρούς δημοσιεύεις στο forum.



σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

σου αρεσε η _CREMASTRONE_ ε ?

----------


## sigmacom

Μια φορά το '93 δοκίμασα κλειστό δίπολο (300Ω) με balun για να το κατεβάσω στα 50Ω. Είδα σημαντική διαφορά στην εμβέλεια (καλύτερη) από το απλό δίπολο. 

Ποιά η γνώμη σας για το θέμα "377Ω" ?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Φίλε ReFa, το δίπολο με Γ-match δεν έχει καλύτερη απολαβή από το απλό αλλά έχει δυο βαθμούς ελευθερίας στην προσαρμογή (μήκος και χωρητικότητα του match) και μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί με ακρίβεια στα 50Ω ώστα στη συνέχεια να είναι σωστή η προσαρμογή με το cavity κλπ και να έχουμε ισοκατανομή φορτίου. Επίσης, αυτές οι κεραίες είναι γειωμένες στο μέσον πάνω στον ιστό για αντικεραυνική προστασία. Η slim-jim δεν πολυβολεύει στις επαγγελματικές εγκαταστάσεις γιατί δεν στηρίζεται κοντά στο κέντρο βάρους (ενώ το δίπολο στηρίζεται σχεδόν ακριβώς εκεί) οπότε δεν ισσοροπεί καλά και δεν αντέχει τόσο πολύ στους πλευρικούς ανέμους. Γι' αυτούς τους λόγους και άλλους που δεν γνωρίζω, τα δίπολα με Γ-match είναι πρώτη επιλογή στις επαγγελματικές εγκαταστάσεις όταν θέλουμε κατακόρυφη πόλωση. Στις ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές όμως ισχύουν άλλες προδιαγραφές όπως ευκολία ιδιοκατασκευής και πειραματισμού, χαμηλό κόστος, μικρό βάρος, να είναι διακριτικές, να σττηρίζονται σε ένα σημείο για ευκολία κλπ. Εγώ σε ένα εξοχικό που έχω, έβαλα 4 απλά δίπολα 75Ω με δορυφορικό καλώδιο και ένα splitter τηλεόρασης 4 εξόδων και τη χρησιμοποιώ σαν κεράια PMR 466MHz (το γνωρίζω ότι δεν είναι σωστό αλλά το πειραματιστικό δαιμόνιο δεν με αφήνει...) και μιλάω από το σπίτι με ένα φορητό PMR σε αρκετή απόσταση (5 χιλιόμετρα) με αρκετή αξιοπιστία. Επέλεξα αυτή τη λύση λόγω απολαβής, ευκολίας κατασκευής και χαμηλού βάρους και κόστους. Τα στάσιμα είναι 1:1,5 αλλά δουλεύει καλά και δεν με νοιάζει. Αν όμως το έκανα αυτό σε επαγγελματική εγκατάσταση, έπρεπε να μου αφαιρέσουν την άδεια εξάσκησης επαγγέλματος...

377Ω είναι η "αντίσταση ακτινοβολίας του ελεύθερου χώρου" δηλαδή ο λόγος Ε/Η του ηλεκτρικου προς το μαγνητικό πεδίο και εξαρτάται από το μέσο διάδοσης. Σε άλλα μέσα διάδοσης (πχ στο ξύλο ή σε πλαστικά) αυτός ο αριθμός είναι διαφορετικός. Η κεραία είναι το όργανο για ακριβώς αυτή την προσαρμογή: της χαρακτηριστικής αντίστασης του καλωδίου (πχ 50 ή 75Ω) προς την χαρακτηριστική αντίσταση του μέσου διάδοσης που είναι 377Ω για τον ελεύθερο χώρο.

Όταν θα κατασκευάσω την κρεμαστροκεραία, θα σας κεράσω κρασί από τα μπουκάλια που πήρα τους φελλούς...

----------


## ReFas

T.E. αυτό έγραψα και εγω πιο πάνω... για μηχανικούς λόγους βασικά μπαίνουν οι Γ ματς και οι άλλες κεραίες.

sigmacom.. αν είχες καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με αναδιπλωμένο απο απλό για μένα σημαίνει οτι με το απλό δεν έκπεμπες όπως πρέπει... για τα 377Ω (376.7 για την ακρίβεια) όπως τα έγραψε ο Τ.Ε πιο πάνω... αν θές να πείς ότι προσαρμόζει καλύτερα η κεραία με το χώρο γύρω της λόγο των 300Ω η γνώμη μου είναι οτι δεν ισχύει.


Γιώργο 231 κοίταξα το λινκ που λες..που ακριβώς γράφει για db δεν είδα..όσα είδα πάντως είναι σωστά.

----------


## nikos-b

θα πω και εγώ την γνώμη μου όσο αναφορά την 5/8 πχ γιατί δεν την βάζουν οι ραδιοφωνική σταθμοί που εκπέμπουν με κιλοβάτ. είναι πολύ απλό..1) δεν έχουν βγει στο εμπόριο για τόσα πολλά βατ και επίσης αν όντως σηκώνει το σήμα ψιλά ποίος ο λόγος να την βάλουν σε ένα βουνό; που θα πάει το σήμα στο πλανήτη Αρη; :whistle:  :Επιθετικός: Άσε που με τις γκάμα ματς που αντέχει πχ 250 βατ αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε ένα πομπό που είναι 1 κιλοβάτ αν συνδέσουμε παράλληλα τις κεραίες χ4 δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Επίσης με όλων των τύπων τις στοιχειοκεραίες (collinear) είτε είναι με Γ-match είτε χωρίς, είτε είναι γραμμικής πόλωσης είτε κυκλικής, η ισχύς μοιράζεται σε πολλά στοιχεία εκπομπής και έτσι η αντοχή της σε ισχύ μεγαλώνει. Φανταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν έπεφτε ισχύς 10kW σε ένα μόνο δίπολο. Ατμός θα γινόταν! Επίσης θα έπρεπε να ήταν δυσανάλογα χοντρό για να έχει μεγάλη επιφάνεια ώστε να αντέχει τα τεράστια επιδερμικά ρεύματα. Τελικά, η κάθε ξεχωριστή ιδέα και εφαρμογή έχει την αξία της.

----------


## sigmacom

> αν είχες καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με αναδιπλωμένο απο απλό για μένα σημαίνει οτι με το απλό δεν έκπεμπες όπως πρέπει... για τα 377Ω (376.7 για την ακρίβεια) όπως τα έγραψε ο Τ.Ε πιο πάνω... αν θές να πείς ότι προσαρμόζει καλύτερα η κεραία με το χώρο γύρω της λόγο των 300Ω η γνώμη μου είναι οτι δεν ισχύει.



Νίκο τι να πω, ένα απλό δίπολο μοναχό του ήταν, στάσιμα δεν είχε. Να πω ήταν μάπα η προσαρμογή της εξόδου του μηχανήματος? Ενα PLL της RVR ήταν... 

Αν το έχεις δοκιμάσει και εσύ, και δεν είδες διαφορά, πάω πάσο. 
Αν εκτιμάς θεωρητικά ότι δεν έπρεπε να κάνει διαφορά, είμαι εδώ να ακούσω την τεκμηρίωση!  :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ωραια,

αφου λοιπον η j pole και η slim jim, εχουν την ιδια απολαβη, (ειναι διπολα πολωμενα στα 3/4 το ενα ανοιχτο και το αλλο κλειστο) εκοψα το ενα τμημα και απο slim jim την εκανα j pole (για λογους σταθεροτητας και αντοχης)

----------


## ReFas

> Νίκο τι να πω, ένα απλό δίπολο μοναχό του ήταν, στάσιμα δεν είχε. Να πω ήταν μάπα η προσαρμογή της εξόδου του μηχανήματος? Ενα PLL της RVR ήταν... 
> 
> Αν το έχεις δοκιμάσει και εσύ, και δεν είδες διαφορά, πάω πάσο. 
> Αν εκτιμάς θεωρητικά ότι δεν έπρεπε να κάνει διαφορά, είμαι εδώ να ακούσω την τεκμηρίωση!



Ναι το έχω δοκιμάσει όπως και την 5/8 που έψαχνα μάταια να βρω τα 3,5db κέρδος (αν θυμάμαι καλά γιατί έχουν περάσει 20 χρόνια) που έγραφε η τεχν.εκλογη… και πολλές άλλες κεραίες… άλλη ιστορία όμως αυτή.
Σε σχέση με το αναδιπλωμένο… αυτό που λέω είναι ότι δε ξέρω αν είχες τοποθετήσει σωστά και αν είχες τροφοδοτήσει σωστά το απλό δίπολο… κανένας λόγος για στάσιμα, δε πρόκειται να δεις διαφορά αν από 1 στάσιμα πάς στα 1,4 πχ.
Αν το κάνεις σωστά τότε είναι σίγουρο ότι πρόκειται για δυο όμοιες κεραίες.
Αν θες εξήγηση γράψε σε ένα χαρτί τον τύπο W=I^2 * R
Οπου Wγια την ισχύ που βάζουμε στη κεραία R η αντίσταση της κεραίας I το ρεύμα.
Στο αναδιπλωμένο με ίδιας διαμέτρου σύρματα έχουμε τετραπλάσια αντίσταση, ο τύπος γίνεται W= I^2 * 4R.
Κάνε τις πράξεις και θα δεις ότι για ίδια ισχύ το ρεύμα πάει στο μισό, το αναδιπλωμένο είναι δυο παράλληλα σύρματα σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση όσο ρεύμα έχει το ένα τόσο θα έχει και το άλλο και μάλιστα είναι στην ίδια φάση…άρα έχουμε δυο σύρματα σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση που τα  διαρρέει το μισό ρεύμα στο καθένα του απλού δίπολου…. Σαν σύνολο ακτινοβολία όσο του απλού δίπολου.

Αν ξέρεις και δέχεσαι σαν σωστά τα αποτελέσματα της μηχανής NEC2 μπορείς να δουλέψεις κάποιο πρόγραμμα όπως το πολύ καλό και ελεύθερο 4NEC2 και να τσεκάρεις μόνος σου τέτοιες απλές κεραίες.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

τα εργαλεια κατασκευης

μαχαιρι κουζινας οινοπνευμα βαμβακι μετρο κλπ

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...hg9yie5aa9.jpg

το, σε λιγο ετοιμο αντενιονι  :Rolleyes: 

τι εκοψα και το εκανα απο slim jim ... j pole

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...18v1tu1m76.jpg

και εδω, βλεπετε το j pole, αλλα χωρις βαση, και κονεκτρορα

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...tjsyjy83om.jpg

ολη η κατασκευη ... με εργαλεια κουζινας ή απλα ... δεν θελει κοπο θελει τροπο.  :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

αφου ηλθε η ωρα της δοκιμης, γρηγορα γρηγορα την εβαλα σε ιστο, και ολα πηγα καλα.

στασιμα μηδεν ... εμβελεια ΑΡΙΣΤΗ, διασπορα σηματος κορυφη ! ! ! !

εδω θα δειτε ενα γρηγορο και ευκολο τροπο για να μπει η κεραια σε ιστο

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?file=6kb8co38owq4afz7b6wl.jpg

τελικα, τετοιου τυπου κεραια θα βαλω στον "σταθμο" μονο, που θα κατασκευασω μια με Ν κονεκτορα και χαλκο Φ20 (για να αντεχει εως και 1 kwatt)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Συγχαρητήρια Γιώργο για την κατασκευή! Δυο συμβουλές από τον Τρελό Επιστήμονα: Να αγοράσεις ένα φλόγιστρο (γκαζάκι) για συγκολλήσεις σε σωλήνες χαλκού και να χρησιμοποιείς κόλληση υδραυλικών για ζεστό νερό (αυτές που κολλάνε τα δίκτυα των κεντρικών θερμάνσεων) γιατί δίνει πολύ καλύτερη αντοχή από το καλάι 60/40. Και πάλι Μπράβο!

----------


## radioamateur

Γιώργο θα ήταν καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα σωλήνα απο teflon για τη στήριξη της κεραίας...για αντοχή στο χρόνο.
Και από εμένα συγχαρητήρια :Biggrin:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Συγχαρητήρια Γιώργο για την κατασκευή! Δυο συμβουλές από τον Τρελό Επιστήμονα: Να αγοράσεις ένα φλόγιστρο (γκαζάκι) για συγκολλήσεις σε σωλήνες χαλκού και να χρησιμοποιείς κόλληση υδραυλικών για ζεστό νερό (αυτές που κολλάνε τα δίκτυα των κεντρικών θερμάνσεων) γιατί δίνει πολύ καλύτερη αντοχή από το καλάι 60/40. Και πάλι Μπράβο!



πρωτα απ ολα, σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

εχεις δικιο για το φλογιστρο, πηγα να αγορασω, αλλα μου ειπαν 50 ευρω και την ψωνισα.
ξερεις γιατι ?
γιατι στο παλιο μου σπιτι, ειχα βρει ενα φλογιστρο στο παταρι, και το πεταξα  :Sad: .
οσο για τους υδραυλικους, εχω ενα πολυ καλο φιλο, ο οποιος μου λεει να ελθει να μου φτιαξει οτι γουσταρω. αλλα ... ξερεις ... εγω δουλευω τετοια πραγματα, οτι ωρα να ειναι, και δεν εχω υπομονη να περιμενω μεχρι το πρωι.
την επομενη φ20, αυτος θα την φλογισει  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο θα ήταν καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα σωλήνα απο teflon για τη στήριξη της κεραίας...για αντοχή στο χρόνο.
> Και από εμένα συγχαρητήρια



θενκς ραδιοαματερονιο  :Cool: 

η βαση της καλης κεραιας θα ειναι απο βακελιτη τον οποιο, νομιζω, οτι θα τον βρω, σε καμια παλια κουζινα.
(δεν ξερω που πουλανε βακελιτη και θα ψαξω οπου βρω)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να μη χρησιμοποιήσεις βακελίτη διότι είναι σχετικά υγροσκοπικός. Καλύτερα να βρεις ράβδο Ertalon ή Ertalit από κατάστημα με βιομηχανικά πλαστικά. Στην Αττική υπάρχουν στου Ρέντα στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Γιώργος 231



----------


## Γιώργος 231



----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ωραίο το βιβλιαράκι του Judd για σκανάρισμα , το έχω στη βιβλιοθήκη μου, όταν θα βρω χρόνο θα το τακτοποιήσω προς τέρψιν όλων των θαμώνων...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Φρεσκο video, με δοκιμη της j pole.

Αποτελεσμα
εξοδος 990 watt, επιστροφη 18 watt

επομενη κινηση θα ειναι μετατροπη της J pole σε slim jim (τρομπονι)

δειτε το βιντεο εδω

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNUCP_1W_Fk"]YouTube - linear fm 1kw 3cx800[/ame]

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ακομα ενα βιντεακι απο την χθεσινη μερα δοκιμων,

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BydP0zPfFOU"]YouTube - linear fm 1kw 3cx800 PART 2 ( i am not pirate)[/ame]

σε λιγο ακολουθουν βιντεο με software stereo & rds encoder
και
τεστ εμβελειας χαμηλης ισχυος (25 watt) με ελεγχο και μετρηση αποστασης με gps (παντα με την j pole)

----------


## frix199

> ...φλογιστρο, πηγα να αγορασω, αλλα μου ειπαν 50 ευρω και την ψωνισα.
> ξερεις γιατι ?...



Φίλε εκεί στην δωδεκανήσου κοντά στα μαγαζιά με τα σιδηρικά είχα πάρει
φλόγιστρο 1500 βαθμοί, με γκαζάκι κουζίνας (μήν πάρεις τα άλλα γιατί οι
φιάλες είναι ακριβές) 20 με 25 ευρό αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Και το γκαζάκι δεν τελειώνει ποτέ!
Έχω κάνει του κόσμου τις βλακείες και έχω αλλάξει μόνο τρεις φορές  :Biggrin:

----------


## weather1967

Γεια σου τρελλιάρη Γιώργο με τις κιλοβατώρες σου  :Laugh: 
Βλεπω το εφαγες και λιγο το δαχτυλο στο πρωτο βιντεο με τα μαστορεματα ,αλλα χαλάλι του  :Lol: 
Μπραβο παντα τετοια,βλεπω το Πασχα στο χωριο αντι για σουβλα ,γυριζες αλλον οβελια εσυ ,που λεγετε j Pole  -ovelix  :Laugh: 
Μου αρεσε και η ατακα :δεν πας και εξω να τραβηξεις την κεραια καθως γραφεις,ακολουθα το καλωδιο χα χα χα !!

Σωστος ο Αλεξης 
Τα φλογιστρα με γκαζακη κουζινας ,ειναι πολυ φτηνοτερα απο αυτα τα γνωστα κιτρινα φλογιστρα των υδραυλικων ,και εδω 20-25 ευρω κομπλε εχουν αυτα ,και κανουν μια χαρα την δουλεια τους για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση,εγω για ψιλομερεμετια σε σωληνες στο σπιτι ,ενα τετοιο εχω και με μια φιαλη εχω κανει πολλες κολησεις .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ρε παιδια, αγορασα ενα με 24 ευρω.
δυστυχως αυτο που βρηκα (που δουλευει με απλο γκαζακι) ηταν της πλακας με κωλοπλαστικο και αγορασα ενα που παιρνει φιαλη περιεργη .

Ομως τελικα, δεν καταφερα να κανω ωραιες ενωσεις.

Ρωτησα ενα φιλο υδραυλικο, για το πως το δουλευει, και στην επομενη κεραια θα ελθει αυτος να την κολλησει.

Δημητρη, το ειδες το δαχτυλο ε ?

Απο φλογα βεγγαλικου εγινε ετσι ....
Οσο για το Πασχα, ημουν Ραφηνα, και τα ειδα ολα ! ! ! ! !
Συχνοτητα free 2,5 watt, σημα καθαρο και δυνατο σε ολη την πολη ! ! ! !

----------


## weather1967

Ελα Γιώργο ναι ,φανηκες τραυματιας εκει ,λεω εκει με το στησιμο της κεραιας καποιο κατσαβιδι θα ξεφυγε  :Sad: .
Τωρα για τις κολησεις,εκτος απο το χοντρο υδραυλικο καλαι ,παιρνεις και μια αλοιφη κιτρινη σε ενα μικρο μπουκαλακη ,που κανει χρει να κολαει καλυτερα το καλαι στον χαλκο.
Βαζεις την αλοιφη γυρω-γυρω απο την ενωση και μετα αναβεις το φλογιστρο και ζεστενεις την προς συγκοληση περιοχη μεχρι το σημειο αυτο του χαλκου να μαυριση σχεδον .
Μετα απομακρυνης λιγο το φλογιστρο και αρχιζεις να βαζεις στην ενωση το καλαι πρωτα απο πανω μερια και σταδιακα πας προς τα κατω, αν και θα γλιστραει και θα λιωνει αυτο και πηγαινει και μονο του κατω ,οπου καταλαβανεις οτι δεν πηγε ,ξαναζεστενεις με το φλογιστρο και ξαναβαζεις παλι .

Και μονο με την εμπειρια σταδιακα καθε φορα θα γινεσε και καλυτερος 

Αντε καλες κατασκευές  :Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ελα Γιώργο ναι ,φανηκες τραυματιας εκει ,λεω εκει με το στησιμο της κεραιας καποιο κατσαβιδι θα ξεφυγε .
> Τωρα για τις κολησεις,εκτος απο το χοντρο υδραυλικο καλαι ,παιρνεις και μια αλοιφη κιτρινη σε ενα μικρο μπουκαλακη ,που κανει χρει να κολαει καλυτερα το καλαι στον χαλκο.
> Βαζεις την αλοιφη γυρω-γυρω απο την ενωση και μετα αναβεις το φλογιστρο και ζεστενεις την προς συγκοληση περιοχη μεχρι το σημειο αυτο του χαλκου να μαυριση σχεδον .
> Μετα απομακρυνης λιγο το φλογιστρο και αρχιζεις να βαζεις στην ενωση το καλαι πρωτα απο πανω μερια και σταδιακα πας προς τα κατω, αν και θα γλιστραει και θα λιωνει αυτο και πηγαινει και μονο του κατω ,οπου καταλαβανεις οτι δεν πηγε ,ξαναζεστενεις με το φλογιστρο και ξαναβαζεις παλι .
> 
> Και μονο με την εμπειρια σταδιακα καθε φορα θα γινεσε και καλυτερος 
> 
> Αντε καλες κατασκευές



τα ιδια μου ειπε και ο φιλος-υδραυλικος,

Στην επομενη κεραια θα κανω αυτα που λετε ....
(εχω σε καθε σπιτι και ενα exciter και τωρα θα κατασκευασω την τριτη J POLE )

----------


## jeik

:Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δοκιμες με το προγραμμα stereo & rds 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMUZDv8PW5I"]YouTube - stereo &amp; rds software[/ame]

και κατι ωραιο.

Την ωρα που ο Δημητρης εκανε ρυθμισεις και συνδεσεις σε ενα exciter στο σαλονι, μου λεει

"Ρε Γιωργο, υπαρχει προβλημα. Ανοιγω και παιζει κορυφαια, διαχωρισμος TOP, κλπ κλπ, και ξαφνικα .... σταματαει η διαμορφωση ! ! !"

απαντηση,
"δημητρη ασε με τωρα , εγω "κοιταω" την κεραια"

Απαντηση Δημητρη μετα απο 10 λεπτα.
" ΚΑΛΑ ΡΕ  :W00t: , ανοιγεις με το αλλο μηχανημα πανω στην ιδια συχνοτητα που εγω κανω τις δοκιμες ηχου ?"

Ο Δημητρης ειχε το rvr στο 1 watt με dummy, και εγω ειχα το suono με την cx και την 3/4L, στην ιδια συχνοτητα ! ! ! 


Δημητρη, τις εφαγες τις ταπες σου  :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------


## PARKER

Γιώργο τι εννοείς όταν λες "Δεν περιμενα ποτε, ενα pc να παιζει ως γεννητρια stereo & rds. " (στη περιγραφή απο το YouYube)???
Εννοείς ότι με software προσομοιώνεις γεννήτρια stereo και rds????

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο τι εννοείς όταν λες "Δεν περιμενα ποτε, ενα pc να παιζει ως γεννητρια stereo & rds. " (στη περιγραφή απο το YouYube)???
> Εννοείς ότι με software προσομοιώνεις γεννήτρια stereo και rds????



Ναι Σταθη, αυτο που λες ...

Με ενα software (airomate2) τα εχεις ολα.

Απλα εγω εχω Στερεο και εισοδο mpx στο exciter, και ηθελε λιγο ψαξιμο η συνδεση.
Αλλα τελικα ολα πηγαν καλα.

Να ειναι καλα Ο Δημητρης που τα ηξερε ...

----------


## weather1967

Ωραιο το συστημα Γιώργο -Δημητρη ,rds βλεπω κολπα ωραια εκει .
Να σαι καλα Γιωργο τι γελιο εριξα με αυτην την γκαφα ,ειδικα αν ηταν και live θα ηταν ολα τα λεφτά  :Lol: 
Μου θυμισε κατι απο  χοντρό-λιγνό που καθαριζαν μια καπνοδοχο και στο τελος γκρεμισαν το σπιτι  :Laugh:  :Laugh: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ωραιο το συστημα Γιώργο -Δημητρη ,rds βλεπω κολπα ωραια εκει .
> Να σαι καλα Γιωργο τι γελιο εριξα με αυτην την γκαφα ,ειδικα αν ηταν και live θα ηταν ολα τα λεφτά 
> Μου θυμισε κατι απο  χοντρό-λιγνό που καθαριζαν μια καπνοδοχο και στο τελος γκρεμισαν το σπιτι .



*ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ....* (  :Angry:  )

Αλλαξε καμια 10 καλωδια μεχρι να καταλαβει τι παιζει.

*Εγω ειχα ψοφησει στα γελια* ....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Και στο τελευταιο βιντεο θα δειτε το αποτελεσμα των δοκιμων.

exciter suono telecom esva 25 *(με 25 watt μονο)*
J POLE ANTENNA
stereo & rds encoder airomate

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI7r777dLkk"]YouTube - rds &amp; stereo encoder test with exciter suono esva 25[/ame]

αποσταση απο τον πομπο 20 χιλιομετρα (οχι σε ευθεια)
το σημα ηταν καθαρο
ο διαχωρισμος ΑΡΙΣΤΟΣ
Ο ηχος αψογος
και το rds δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα

----------


## jeik

> Ωραιο το συστημα Γιώργο -Δημητρη ,rds βλεπω κολπα ωραια εκει .
> Να σαι καλα Γιωργο τι γελιο εριξα με αυτην την γκαφα ,ειδικα αν ηταν και live θα ηταν ολα τα λεφτά 
> Μου θυμισε κατι απο χοντρό-λιγνό που καθαριζαν μια καπνοδοχο και στο τελος γκρεμισαν το σπιτι .



Βρε , καλα ακουγα εγω το βρασιμο οταν εβαζα διαμορφωση  :Angry:  , καταραμενη συγχρονη τεχνολογια  :Tongue2: .
ΡΕ , του λεω , το rvr σου ειναι χαζο !!! μια αρχιζει να παιζει μουσικη και σε μερικα δευτερολεπτα σταματαει  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: .
Καταπληκτικες , αξεχαστες στιγμες.

----------


## weather1967

Μπραβο παιδια 
Μου θυμισατε τα παλια τα δικα μου με αρχαια ομως τεχνολογια  :Lol: .
Παντος για 25 watts πολυ καλα παταγε σε αποσταση 20 km και ας μην ηταν ευθεια ,ειχατε οπτικη επαφη ? ηταν απο την μερια της θαλασσας η κεραια ? 
Αθανατη Ελληνικη επαρχια με 25 watts καμπανιζη το μηχανημα ,εδω στο Athens θελει χ 10 + για να αρχισει κατι να γινετε.

ΥΓ:Δημητρη και αυτα επρεπε να εβγαζες βιντεο,ολες τις στιγμες . :Smile:

----------


## electron

Να κάνω και γω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το Airomate; Μπορεί να λειτουργίσει σε φορητό με on board κάρτα ήχου; Προσπάθησα να δουλέψω το πρόγραμμα σε φορητό με on board ήχο της Realtek αλλά το μόνο που κατάφερα να ενεργοποιήσω ήταν τον πιλότο των 19 khz. Ούτε το rds πέρασε ούτε ο ήχος. Η έκδοση που χρησιμοποιήσα ήταν η 2 beta. Γενικά αν υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός ρύθμισης του προγράμματος θα ήταν χρήσιμο κάποιος να μας την παραθέσει.

----------


## jeik

> Να κάνω και γω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το Airomate; Μπορεί να λειτουργίσει σε φορητό με on board κάρτα ήχου; Προσπάθησα να δουλέψω το πρόγραμμα σε φορητό με on board ήχο της Realtek αλλά το μόνο που κατάφερα να ενεργοποιήσω ήταν τον πιλότο των 19 khz. Ούτε το rds πέρασε ούτε ο ήχος. Η έκδοση που χρησιμοποιήσα ήταν η 2 beta. Γενικά αν υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός ρύθμισης του προγράμματος θα ήταν χρήσιμο κάποιος να μας την παραθέσει.



 :Smile:  Γιάννη  κοιτα  εδω >>>http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...iromate&page=9

Για  οτιδηποτε  ξαναρωτα  ή  με  πμ.

----------


## electron

Δημήτρη το συγκεκριμένο θέμα το είχα δει παλιότερα αλλά το είχα ξεχάσει για να πω την αλήθεια. Ως συσκευή εισόδου στο προγραμμα είχα αρχικά αφήσει την επιλογή του μικροφώνου αλλά μου περνούσε το ενσωματωμένο μικρόφωνο του laptop. Δοκίμασα και τις άλλες ρυθμίσεις αλλά χωρίς να έχω πάλι το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Βέβαια να πω ότι την έξοδο ήχου του φορητού την σύνδεσα σε μίκτη με ενεργοποιημένο το equalizer που διαθέτει. Αυτό ίσως είναι μια πιθανότητα λάθους στην όλη ιστορία.
Δημήτρη αν θες κάνε ένα κόπο και ανέβασε μερικά screen shots με τις μάσκες ρυθμίσεων του προγράμματος. Αυτό πιστεύω θα είναι ότι πιο κατατοπιστικό.

----------


## mits

Όντως θα βοηθούσε κάτι τέτοιο. Εμένα με 2 κάρτες στο Pc που έχουν δυνατότητα εξόδου 192khz δε μου λειτουργεί καθόλου καλά το airomate. Το είχα καταφέρει παλιότερα να δουλέψει και έβγαζε και RDS αλλά ακουγόταν ένα εκνευριστικό σφύριγμα και τώρα δε μου δουλεύει καθόλου. 
Χρησιμοποιείς το VAC (Virtual audio cable) ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Παρακαλω πολυ τους moderator να μεταφερουν τα 4 τελευταια ποστ, στο τμημα που μιλαει για το airomate.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...iromate&page=9

(επειδη υπαρχει και ειναι ωραιο)

ΥΓ
Αυτο που ειδα εγω (του Δημητρη), ηταν φοβερο ! ! ! ! !
Το αρνητικο για μενα ηταν, οτι το ενα pll ειχε stereo και ηταν λιγο μπερδεμα (για τον Δημητρη) το πως θα βαλει τα καλωδια.
Απ την αλλη, τελικα βαλαμε το exciter (suono) που δεν ειχε stereo και ολα πηγαν καλα.

Εγω δεν θα βαλω αυτο το προγραμμα,
1 γιατι εχω γεννητρια στερεο
2 γιατι δεν θελω δεσμευση στην χρηση laptop
3 γιατι μου ειναι πιο ευκολο να συνδεσω ενα απλο RDS στο exciter.
4 γιατι (νομιζω) θα ειναι μπερδεμα, να περασω την εξοδο του laptop, μεσα απο την κονσολα.

Απο την αλλη, σιγουρα, θα πειραματιστω με το airomate στο σπιτι

----------


## nikos-b

παιδιά όσο αναφορά το πρόγραμμα επειδή το έχω. αν θέλετε ροτιστε με από το τηλέφωνο δεν πολιμπενο στο site .επιδι έχω psdn .στην αρχή μου έκανε νερά αλλά μετά δούλεψε μια χαρά . :Wink: 
στείλτε μου πμ αν είναι .

----------


## jeik

*Κυριοι , το  ''τρομπονι''  κλειστο  διπολο φυσαει  !!!!*

Αυριο  θα  σας  ενημερωσω  με  ποσα  βαττ  λιγοτερα  ακουγεται  το  ιδιο ,(δεν  εxω  την  δυνατοτητα  να  μετρησω  dbi) , συγκρινομενη  με  επαγγελματικο  διπολο  λ/2  με  Gamma match  και  ανακλαστηρα.

Και  το  κυριοτερο , το  κοστος  κατασκευης  (τουλαχιστον  για  ενα  πειραμα  ειναι  μηδεν , καθοτι  τα  αλουμινια  ειναι  απο  πεταγμενη  κεραια  τηλεορασεως  ,ρεταλια) :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: .

Αν  μου  επιτρεπει  ο  εφευρετης  της  , την  ονομαζω  terminator  :Smile: .

----------


## WIZARD

*jeik  
*Με γεια που λενε 
Βαλε καμια φωτογραφια ,να την δουμε  :Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

δειτε λιγο με προσοχη την φωτογραφια.
Ειναι νομιζω η πρωτη αναφορα στην slm jim.
Διαβαστε με προσοχη εκει που γραφει reponse και δειτε την δευτερη εικονα.
Μιλαει για 6 db ! ! ! !
Και το κειμενο αυτο, δεν ειναι απο μαγαζι που θελει να πουλησει ! ! ! !

Δημητρη εχω κατασκευασει πολλες j pole. 
Οπως καταλαβαινεις, μετα τα αποτελεσματα που ειχες, ηλθε η ωρα να τις κλεισω και να τις κανω slim jim.

To επομενο σταδιο R & D Θα ειναι να κανω νικελ την κεραια.

Η εικονα δεν ανοιγει αρκετα, αλλα αν δειτε στα μηνυματα πιο πισω, υπαρχει αυτη η εικονα σε φουλ αναλυση.
Αξιζει να ριξετε μια ματια

----------


## mits

Θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον η σύγκριση j-pole με slim jim.

----------


## jeik

Ναι  ,ξεχασα  να  αναφερω  οτι   εγινε  η  συγκριση  μεταξυ  των  2 , η  ανοιχτη  ακτινοβολει  ακριβως  οπως  το   διπολο  με  γκαμα , ενω  η  κλειστη ..... καμια  σχεση , απογειωνεται , και  απλη  κατασκευη , δεν  μιλαμε  για  τα ιδανικα  μηκη  , μεταλα   κλπ , ψιλοκουτουρου   :Smile: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον η σύγκριση j-pole με slim jim.




Δημητρη, επρεπε να ακουσεις τον jeik, πως μιλαγε μετα την δοκιμη ! ! ! !

Βεβαια, ολοι τον ξερουμε ....

Σε δυο μηνες, παλι κατι δεν θα του αρεσει, και παλι κατι καινουριο "περιεργο" θα αρχισει να δοκιμαζει ....

Και 5 Kwatt να ειχε και 8 διπολα ... παλι κατι θα εψαχνε για να αλλαξει.

Ισως να το εριχνε στην αντιβαρυτητα ή να κρεμαγε διπολα απο αεροστατο.

*τι ειπα ?
Διπολα απο αεροστατο ?*

Jeik .... το ήλιο δικο μου  :Cool:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον η σύγκριση j-pole με slim jim.



και μιας και μιλαω για R & D βρηκα σχεδιο με την 3/4 λ με ανακλαστηρα και κατευθυντηρα ! ! ! ! !

αυτο κι αν ειναι εξελιξη

ΥΓ
Προσοχη, το παραπανω σχεδιο που βρηκα, ειναι απο ραδιοερασιτεχνη, 
αρα δεν θα δουλευει καλα και θα πρεπει να βελτιωθει για να παιξει σωστα....
( Γαληνιτηηηη , τι ειναι αυτα που γραφω ) ?

----------


## PARKER

> *τι ειπα ?*
> *Διπολα απο αεροστατο ?*
> 
> _Jeik .... το ήλιο δικο μου_



Εγώ βάζω τα στάσιμα  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## weather1967

Aντε Δημήτρη δωσε ρεσιταλ δωματιου με το τρομπονι  :Biggrin: 
Αναμενουμε φωτος.

----------


## jeik

Nα ,την.

Και  σιγουρα  θα  γινει  και  με  ανακλαστηρα.

----------


## weather1967

Γεια σου Δημήτρη μάστορα  :Wink: 
Μπραβο για το μερακη σου πανω απολα.
Βρέ μπαγάσα το τρομπόνι είναι λιγο ανορθογραφια,σκουποξυλο με RG 213 αυτά τά δυο δεν πανε set  :Biggrin: .
Aστειεύομαι,και καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι σε φαση τεσταρισματος και πειραματισμου .

----------


## jeik

Δημητρη , ειναι εκπληκτικη η αποδοση της , ο  λογος  αποδοσης-αξιας  ειναι  τεραστιος  , ειδικα τωρα που ειναι με τα πιο ευτελη υλικα , κυριολεκτικα δεν κοστιζει τιποτα , και δεν συγκρινεται ακομη και με κεραια των 200 ευρω !!!!!

----------


## WIZARD

*jeik  
*Εκανες καμια δοκιμη να δεις πως "ακουγεται" το μηχανημα στην περιοχη σου , και η κεραια ?
Τι ισχυ, εβαλες για να την δοκιμασεις ?

----------


## jeik

Oπως  εχω  γραψει  παλιοτερα , δοκιμαζουμε  σε  εναν  ιδωτικο  σταθμο ,  να  καταργησουμε  τις  μεγαλες  ασυμφορες  κεραιες  και  να  ''παιξουμε'' με  πιο  αποδοτικες    με  λιγοτερη  ισχυ.Μεσα  στα  πλαισια  αυτα , δοκιμαζω  κατα  καιρους  οτι  ειναι  δυνατον  με  ιδιοκατασκευες.
Αυτην  λοιπον  δοκιμαστηκε  απο  το  ''παρκο'', και  πραγματικα  εχει  την  αποδοση  που  αναφερω.Με  25  βαττ  περναει  οπως  η  αλλη  με  45  !!!

Ισως , οι  περισσοτεροι  να  διαβασατε  και  τα  αποτελεσματα  που  εγραψα  για  αλλες  κεραιες , αλλα  οι  συνθηκες  οπως  γνωριζετε  ειναι  διαφορετικες  καθε  μερα , με  αποτελεσμα  να  βγαινουν  λαθος  συμπερασματα , δηλ  τη  μια  ακουγοταν  καλα  την  αλλη  χειροτερα  για  χιλιους  δυο  λογους (ατμοσφαιρα , παρεμβολες  κλπ).
Για  την  συγκεκριμενη  ομως  εχω  πειστει , και  οτι  εγραψα  δεν  το  παιρνω  πισω  :Smile: .

Αν  απορει  καποιος  , γιατι  δοκιμαζεται  με  λιγα  βαττ  και  οχι  με  την  πληρη  ισχυ  του  πομπου  απαντω  οτι  με  πολλα  βαττ  δεν  θα  φανει  η  διαφορα  σε  μικρες  αποστασεις.

----------


## leosedf

> και μιας και μιλαω για R & D βρηκα σχεδιο με την 3/4 λ με ανακλαστηρα και κατευθυντηρα ! ! ! ! !
> 
> αυτο κι αν ειναι εξελιξη
> 
> ΥΓ
> Προσοχη, το παραπανω σχεδιο που βρηκα, ειναι απο ραδιοερασιτεχνη, 
> αρα δεν θα δουλευει καλα και θα πρεπει να βελτιωθει για να παιξει σωστα....
> ( Γαληνιτηηηη , τι ειναι αυτα που γραφω ) ?



Γιώργο κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να συντονιστούμε να τις μετρήσουμε αυτές..... Και να τις μονώσουμε  :Hammer:

----------


## jeik

Α , και  κατι σημαντικο , επειδη  αγαπαω  ολους  αυτους  που  παιδευονται  με  τις  ραδιοσυχνοτητες , γι  αυτο  μπηκα  και  την  προτεινω.
Δεν  το  κανω  για  να  παρω  επαινους  και  δαφνες ,αλλωστε  ο  Γιωργος231  ξεκινησε  προσφατα  να  την  αναφερει , αλλος  ειναι  ο  εφευρετης , εμεις  απλως  την  αντιγραφουμε ,και   ουτε  παιρνω   κανεναν  στο  λαιμο  μου  να  τον  βαλω  σε  εξοδα , μιας  και  ειναι  τοσο  φτηνη.
Σε  οποια  μπαντα  κι  αν  σας  ενδιαφερει , δικιμαστε  την  , αξιζει  τον  κοπο  πραγματικα.

----------


## WIZARD

*jeik*

Καλο θα ηταν καπια στιγμη,να την παρουσιασεις την κεραια αυτη ,
σε ξεχωριστο "τοπικ" αναλυτικα ,με περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες, τους υπολογισμους για την συχνοτητα που εκανες,για να "κοψεις" την κεραια,
τι καλωδιο εβαλες ,και οτι αλλο νομιζεις ,κτλ

παντως χαιρομαι που την δοκιμασες,με μικρη ισχυ,γιατι ετσι θα σου δειξει,
αν δουλευει η κεραια και το σημα "πατανε" καλα 

καλου κακου κανε και καμια βολτα με ενα αμαξι για να ακουσεις το σημα σου,
οπως καναμε ,παλια  :Wink:

----------


## PARKER

> *jeik*
> 
> Καλο θα ηταν καπια στιγμη,να την παρουσιασεις την κεραια αυτη ,
> σε ξεχωριστο "τοπικ" αναλυτικα ,με περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες, τους υπολογισμους για την συχνοτητα που εκανες,για να "κοψεις" την κεραια,
> τι καλωδιο εβαλες ,και οτι αλλο νομιζεις ,κτλ
> 
> παντως χαιρομαι που την δοκιμασες,με μικρη ισχυ,γιατι ετσι θα σου δειξει,
> αν δουλευει η κεραια και το σημα "πατανε" καλα 
> 
> ...



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, δώσε ότι στοιχεία μπορείς να πειραματιστούμε κι εμείς λιγάκι...
Τώρα θα μου πείς, εδω δε μπορείς να συντονίσεις τη sirio με μεταβλητά στοιχεία, θες να κάνεις και ιδιοκατασκευή??  :Drool:  :Drool: 
Υ.Γ Δημήτρη και Γιώργο σας περιμένω Αθήνα, κερνάω στάσιμα :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, δώσε ότι στοιχεία μπορείς να πειραματιστούμε κι εμείς λιγάκι...
> Τώρα θα μου πείς, εδω δε μπορείς να συντονίσεις τη sirio με μεταβλητά στοιχεία, θες να κάνεις και ιδιοκατασκευή?? 
> Υ.Γ Δημήτρη και Γιώργο σας περιμένω Αθήνα, κερνάω στάσιμα



Σταθη, ακομα εχεις στασιμα  :W00t: 

τελος παντων, εσυ θα εισαι ακομα ενας που θα γραφεις αυριο τα καλλιτερα για αυτην την κεραια (λε τρομπον)

Η κατασκευη ειναι πολυ απλη, και την εχω κανει στο προγραμμα ζωγραφικης, με πολυ απλες και ευκολες οδηγιες.

Αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις αρχικα ειναι να αγορασεις 2 σωληνες χαλκου (απο τα υδραυλικα) 15 Φ
ενα Ταφ (για 15 Φ)
Μια γωνια (για 15 Φ)
και 2 ταπες (για 15 Φ)

Εναν κονεκτορα για σασσι PL ή Ν

κοστος υλικων μαξιμουμ 20 ευρω

Οδηγιες, ειπαμε, σε λιγο

----------


## PARKER

> Σταθη, ακομα εχεις στασιμα 
> 
> τελος παντων, εσυ θα εισαι ακομα ενας που θα γραφεις αυριο τα καλλιτερα για αυτην την κεραια (λε τρομπον)
> 
> Η κατασκευη ειναι πολυ απλη, και την εχω κανει στο προγραμμα ζωγραφικης, με πολυ απλες και ευκολες οδηγιες.
> 
> Αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις αρχικα ειναι να αγορασεις 2 σωληνες χαλκου (απο τα υδραυλικα) 15 Φ
> ενα Ταφ (για 15 Φ)
> Μια γωνια (για 15 Φ)
> ...



Ναι, δυστυχώς ακόμη :Cursing:  
Βέβαια, τα εξαλείφω όποτε θέλω,  απλώς αλλάζοντας γέφυρα, με την zetagi 102 τα ρίχνω στο 1,2 :Lol:  :Lol:  (βλεπε προηγ. ποστ μου)
Πάντως περιμένω τις οδηγίες με χαρά, αν και λόγω χρόνου, δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς θα καταπιαστώ με τη κατασκευή.

----------


## radiobil

πια η διαφορα απο την slim jim και στο τρομπονι μην κανω κανενα λαθος  :Bored:  ειναι οτι δεν εχει ανοιγμα πουθενα το τρομπονι αυτη ειναι η διαφορα καθως επισης φιλε γιωργο που εβαλες το ταφ φ15

----------


## Γιώργος 231

μερικες βασικες πληροφοριες

τα υπολοιπα δια μεσου ποστ

----------


## Γιώργος 231

αφου κατασκευασουμε την j pole και γινουν οι δοκιμε, τοτε την αλλαζουμε σε slim jim (τρομπονι)

Διαδικασια απλη.
βγαζουμε την πανω ταπα, και κλεινουμε την κεραια

----------


## weather1967

Γιώργο ξεχασες να μας πεις ποσα cm πρεπει να ειναι το κομματι που εχω σε διπλά βελάκια  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο ξεχασες να μας πεις ποσα cm πρεπει να ειναι το κομματι που εχω σε διπλά βελάκια



Ελα ρε Δημητρη, το γραφω, ειναι το Γ .
Με 2 λογια το κενο αναμεσα στις σωληνες πρεπει να ειναι απο 6 εως 8 ποντους (6 ή 8, δεν παιζει σημαντικο ρολο)

----------


## weather1967

> Ναι, δυστυχώς ακόμη 
> Βέβαια, τα εξαλείφω όποτε θέλω, απλώς αλλάζοντας γέφυρα, με την zetagi 102 τα ρίχνω στο 1,2 (βλεπε προηγ. ποστ μου)
> Πάντως περιμένω τις οδηγίες με χαρά, αν και λόγω χρόνου, δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς θα καταπιαστώ με τη κατασκευή.



Στάθη αν βάλεις το τρομπόνι εκεί που έχεις τωρα τήν ground plane,θά αρχίσει η συμφωνία τών πνευστών μέ La minore  :Lol: ,καί όταν πλησιάζεις κοντά αυτομάτος η εκπομπή θα γίνετε σέ Sol magore  :Lol: .
(ξέρεις εσύ εννοώ γιά το σημείο εγκατάστασης)  :Wink:

----------


## PARKER

> Στάθη αν βάλεις το τρομπόνι εκεί που έχεις τωρα τήν ground plane,θά αρχίσει η συμφωνία τών πνευστών μέ La minore ,καί όταν πλησιάζεις κοντά αυτομάτος η εκπομπή θα γίνετε σέ Sol magore .
> (ξέρεις εσύ εννοώ γιά το σημείο εγκατάστασης)



Οκ, κατάλαβα!!!! 
(Α, να θυμηθώ να αλλάξω και τις πατάτες απ το κουτί. :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## weather1967

> Ελα ρε Δημητρη, το γραφω, ειναι το Γ .
> Με 2 λογια το κενο αναμεσα στις σωληνες πρεπει να ειναι απο 6 εως 8 ποντους (6 ή 8, δεν παιζει σημαντικο ρολο)



Eλα ναι Γιώργο sorry,μετά το post το είδα  :Blushing: .
Πάντος ευκολη κατασκευή και πολυ πρακτικο η ιδεα σου να πιασεις με σφικτηρες το κομματι με αλουμινιο στον κονεκτορα ,γιά να ανεβοκατεβαινεις και να ρυθμιζεις τα στασιμα .

----------


## weather1967

Γιώργο μιά ερώτηση ακομα
Το κομματι Δ ειπες δεν μας πειραζει οσο μηκος και να εχει γιατι εκει πιανουμε με ιστο την κεραια ,εφοσον το κομματι Δ ενωνεται με το κομματι Α ουσιαστικα ειναι προεκταση του Α,αρα δεν αλλαζει το μηκος κυματος ? και πρεπει το κομματι Δ να εχει καποια σταθερα ??
Και εννοειται την στηριζουμε την κεραια με ξυλινο ιστο η PVC,η κάνω λάθος ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο μιά ερώτηση ακομα
> Το κομματι Δ ειπες δεν μας πειραζει οσο μηκος και να εχει γιατι εκει πιανουμε με ιστο την κεραια ,εφοσον το κομματι Δ ενωνεται με το κομματι Α ουσιαστικα ειναι προεκταση του Α,αρα δεν αλλαζει το μηκος κυματος ? και πρεπει το κομματι Δ να εχει καποια σταθερα ??
> Και εννοειται την στηριζουμε την κεραια με ξυλινο ιστο η PVC,η κάνω λάθος ?



*κοιτα, μιλαμε για rf ...*
Ξεχνα τι παιζει απο την κεραια και κατω.
Και σορρυ, αλλα κανεις λαθος.
Δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΤΜΗΜΑ PVC ή Ξυλο.
Η κεραια ειναι οπως την βλεπεις και πιανει απευθειας πανω στον ιστο ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΩΣΗ.

υγ
Αν θυμασαι, παλια ειχα ενα ποστ που ελεγα, εκπομπη μονο με ιστο.

----------


## weather1967

Οκ Γιώργο 
Τhanks γιά τήν διευκρίνηση

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Οκ Γιώργο 
> Τhanks γιά τήν διευκρίνηση



και εγω παλια, την ειχα με μονωση, και δεν ειχε επαφη με τον ιστο.
Χωρις βεβαια αυτο να ειναι λαθος, ειναι αδιαφορο.

Ετσι, υπηρχε μια ανουσια διαδικασια μονωσης, που μονο τα νευρα εσπαγε.

----------


## radiobil

υπαρχει περιπτωση η συγκεκριμενη κεραια να παιξει κολινεαρ

----------


## jeik

Υπαρχουν  σοβαρες  υποψιες  οτι  μπορει  να  παιξει.

----------


## badsak

Και γιατι να μην μπορει?  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> υπαρχει περιπτωση η συγκεκριμενη κεραια να παιξει κολινεαρ



H κεραία "Slim Jim" έχει κατασκευασθεί και δοκιμασθεί με επιτυχία και σαν ραδιοερασιτεχνική συνευθειακή -συμφασική (collinear) 2 στοιχείων, τόσο στα 2m όσο και στα 70cm, από τον ίδιο τον αείμνηστο Bρεττανό ραδιοερασιτέχνη Frederic Charles Judd, G2BCX, που την επινόησε. 
Όπως αναφέρει ο ίδιος, ενώ μια συνευθειακή κεραία 2Χλ/2 με μικρή απόσταση των στοιχείων έχει απολαβή 2 dBd, η 2ΧSlim Jim έχει περίπου 3 dBd, λόγω των αναδιπλωμένων στοιχείων. Η αρχή λειτουργίας είναι η ίδια με της Slim Jim ενός στοιχείου, αλλά επιπρόσθετα υπάρχει ένας επιπλέον ακτινοβολητής -στοιχείο-, συζευγμένος μέσω 2 φασικών stub λ/4, ούτως  ώστε τα 2 στοιχεία να εργάζονται σε φάση.  
Τέλος, όπως σημειώνει με χιούμορ, για να μην έχει η κεραία σχήμα σταυρού και να φαίνεται λίγο λιγότερο ..."θρήσκα", τα 2 οριζόντια λ/4 stub μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν με λούπες, αφού ρυθμισθούν τα μήκη τους.

Πηγή : F.C. Judd, G2BCX: Two-metre Antenna Handbook, σελ.42-44, Newness Technical Books, Butterworth & Co (publishers) Ltd, London, U.K., 1980.

----------


## radioamateur

Ωραία η διάταξη collinear αλλά θα βγάζει μάτι!!!  :Blink:

----------


## jeik

> Ωραία η διάταξη collinear αλλά θα βγάζει μάτι!!!



Δεν  καταλαβα !!! μια  ωραια  κολινεαρ  για  ληψη  ραδιοφωνου  με  τρελη  απολαβη  τι  το  κακο  εχει ? !!!!!!

----------


## Triton

> Δεν  καταλαβα !!! μια  ωραια  κολινεαρ  για  ληψη  ραδιοφωνου  με  τρελη  απολαβη  τι  το  κακο  εχει ? !!!!!!



Ότι κακό έχουν δυο σταυρωτά καλασνικοφ πάνω από το τζάκι σου  :Lol:

----------


## jeik

Μερικες λεπτομερειες.
Οπως λεει το σχεδιο τα δυο παραλληλα καλαμακια εχουν 6 εκατοστα αποσταση (κενο),τα υπολοιπα μηκη ειναι οπως ανεφερε ο 231 για καθε συχνοτητα.Η ιστοσελιδα υπολογιζει κατα 6 εκατοστα κοντυτερη την κεραια , δεν ξερω πιο απο τα δυο ειναι σωστο , μαλλον εξαρταται απο το παχος των σωληνων , βαλτε την στη μεση κατα προσεγγιση  :Smile: .

Σημερα κοντεψα να γινω ρομπα διοτι μεσα στα κτηρια η κεραια εκανε κακα κολπα , αλλα γρηγορα βρεθηκε η αιτια : υπαρχουν καποιοι πομποι που θα επρεπε να πεταχτουν  :Cursing:  , και εμφανιζουν αρμονικες σε συχνοτητες που φαινομενικα φαινονται ''κενες'' , οταν κλεισεις το κιλοβατικο , με αποτελεσμα οταν βγεις με 45 βαττ να εχεις αδικαιολογητες διαλειψεις ενω βλεπεις οτι το σημα ''παταει'' και μαλιστα με ευρος.
Λοιπον πηρα εναν φιλο ιδιοκτητη Ρ/Σ και τον εβγαλα εξω απο την πολη , μακρυα απο τον ''βομβαρδισμο'' , το διπολο του (ανακλαστηρας-διπολο-κατευθυντηρας) σημαδευει κεντρο πολης και καμπανιαζει , αλλα σιγουρα η κατευθυνση που ακολουθησαμε ειναι μεσα στον λωβο της , της δινει 300 βαττ , και γελαει ειρωνικα οταν ακουει για φτηνοκατασκευες.
Λοιπον εφαγε χωμα και του πεσαν τ' αυτια , οταν σε σημεια πανω απο 10 χιλιομετρα (χωρις οπτικη επαφη) τα 45 βαττ μας ακουγοταν (εστω με το ραδιο σχεδον στο τερμα) κι αυτος με τριαρα και 300 δεν ακουγοταν  καθολου !!!!! (βοηθησαν λιγο και οι διπλανοι του που τον εξαφανιζαν :Lol: ) αλλα που 45 με καλαμακια για σουβλακια και που 300 με γαλβανιζε νεροσωληνες  :Tongue2:   :Tongue2: !!!!

----------


## jeik

> H κεραία "Slim Jim" έχει κατασκευασθεί και δοκιμασθεί με επιτυχία και σαν ραδιοερασιτεχνική συνευθειακή -συμφασική (collinear) 2 στοιχείων, τόσο στα 2m όσο και στα 70cm, από τον ίδιο τον αείμνηστο Bρεττανό ραδιοερασιτέχνη Frederic Charles Judd, G2BCX, που την επινόησε. 
> Όπως αναφέρει ο ίδιος, ενώ μια συνευθειακή κεραία 2Χλ/2 με μικρή απόσταση των στοιχείων έχει απολαβή 2 dBd, η 2ΧSlim Jim έχει περίπου 3 dBd, λόγω των αναδιπλωμένων στοιχείων. Η αρχή λειτουργίας είναι η ίδια με της Slim Jim ενός στοιχείου, αλλά επιπρόσθετα υπάρχει ένας επιπλέον ακτινοβολητής -στοιχείο-, συζευγμένος μέσω 2 φασικών stub λ/4, ούτως ώστε τα 2 στοιχεία να εργάζονται σε φάση. 
> Τέλος, όπως σημειώνει με χιούμορ, για να μην έχει η κεραία σχήμα σταυρού και να φαίνεται λίγο λιγότερο ..."θρήσκα", τα 2 οριζόντια λ/4 stub μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν με λούπες, αφού ρυθμισθούν τα μήκη τους.
> 
> Πηγή : F.C. Judd, G2BCX: Two-metre Antenna Handbook, σελ.42-44, Newness Technical Books, Butterworth & Co (publishers) Ltd, London, U.K., 1980.



Κωστα  δεν  καταλαβα  τιποτα  απο  το  σχημα  που  περιγραφεις, μπορεις  να  το  αναλυσεις  λιγο ? ψηνομαι  να  το  δοκιμασω.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Κωστα  δεν  καταλαβα  τιποτα  απο  το  σχημα  που  περιγραφεις, μπορεις  να  το  αναλυσεις  λιγο ? ...



Η περιγραφή είναι αρκετά σαφής, άλλωστε αποτελεί ελεύθερη μετάφραση του  πρωτοτύπου.
Δεν έχω σκάννερ για να δείξω το σχήμα, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να το περιγράψω με απλά λόγια.
Να φαντασθείς μια κεραία Slim Jim, της οποίας  το άνω άκρο δεν είναι κλειστό, αλλά ανοιχτό. Από εκεί ξεκινάει ένα δεύτερο (collinear) αναδιπλωμένο στοιχείο λ/2, κλειστό  στο άνω άκρο του και ανοιχτό στο κάτω (σαν φουρκέτα). Η σύνδεση του (ανοιχτού) κάτω άκρου του με το (ανοιχτό) άνω άκρο της Slim Jim γίνεται με παρεμβολή εν σειρά προς την κάθε πλευρά ενός οριζόντιου stub λ/4, κλειστού στο ελεύθερο άκρο του και ανοιχτού στο προς την κεραία άλλο του άκρο. Χρησιμοποιούνται 2 τέτοια οριζόντια stub, ένα από την κάθε πλευρά, που δίνουν έτσι στην κεραία σχήμα στενόμακρου σταυρού.
Το stub έχει σκοπό την αναστροφή φάσης, ώστε τα 2 συνευθειακά στοιχεία λ/2 να είναι σε φάση μεταξύ τους (συμφασικά).  
Πρόκειται λοιπόν για έναν στενόμακρο σταυρό, το περίγραμμα του οποίου σχηματίζεται από δύο αγωγούς παράλληλους και σε μικρή απόσταση μεταξύ τους.
Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να έγινα κατανοητός.


Αν αντί για τροφοδοσία στο κάτω άκρο της κεραίας, προτιμήσουμε τροφοδοσία στη μέση, τότε η κεραία παίρνει σχήμα διπόλου, όπως περιγράφεται εδώ:
Folded Slim Jim Colinear Text 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/8511625/Fo...linear-Diagram

----------


## WIZARD

Γαληνίτης
Βαλε την κεραια σου ολοκληρη σε φωτογραφια να την δουμε

----------


## radiobil

το τρομπονι ειναι πλεον στον αερα αλλα σε σχεση με μια κολινεαρ ημικατευθινομενη που εγινε συγκριση πολλη κατωτερη βεβαια δεν εχει τελειωση ακομα μια ερωτηση ρε παιδια την δωκιμασαμε και δεν μπορουμε να κατεβασουμε τα στασιμα πιο κατω απο 3 γραμμες εσας με ποσα στασιμα δουλευει

----------


## jeik

> το τρομπονι ειναι πλεον στον αερα αλλα σε σχεση με μια κολινεαρ ημικατευθινομενη που εγινε συγκριση πολλη κατωτερη βεβαια δεν εχει τελειωση ακομα μια ερωτηση ρε παιδια την δωκιμασαμε και δεν μπορουμε να κατεβασουμε τα στασιμα πιο κατω απο 3 γραμμες εσας με ποσα στασιμα δουλευει



τι εννοεις κολινεαρ και ημικατευθυνομενη ?

Τα  στασιμα  ειναι  1:1,1  και  σε  βαττ , στα  45  βαττ  0,6  επιστρεφομενα , στην  εξοδο  του  πομπου  , σε  διαφορες  συχνοτητες  με  τα  προβλεπομενα  μηκη  καθε  φορα.

----------


## radioamateur

> Δεν καταλαβα !!! μια ωραια κολινεαρ για ληψη ραδιοφωνου με τρελη απολαβη τι το κακο εχει ? !!!!!!



Δεν νομίζω ότι εδώ γίνεται λόγος για κεραία λήψης αλλά για εκπομπής.Εδω γίνεται λόγος για ισχείς και στάσιμα όροι που χρησιμοποιούνται στην εκπομπή.Δεν είμαι κατά του πειράματος αντίθετα.Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη μια collinear πάνω σε πολυκατοικία μπορεί δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα λόγω μεγέθους βγάζει μάτι  :Blink:  ακόμα και αν κάποιος έχει άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη μέσα σε κατοικημένη περιοχή.
Εδώ μιλάμε δηλαδή για μήκη (3/4λ)*2 και βάλε....για collinear.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχει μέγιστο ύψος ιστού που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήθεί σε ταράτσα και για κεραία τηλεόραση υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι σου επιτρέπει το καταστατικό της πολυκατοικίας.
Το γεγονός ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι ανέχονται τους ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς πειραματισμούς δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ενοχλούνται.
Δυστυχώς υπάρχει η κεραιοφοβία της κινητής με τα τέρατα κεραιών εντός μεγάλων πόλεων και με το δίκιο τους.

----------


## jeik

Αχ , αχ , εσυ βαλε τα τρομπονια και πεισε τον εαυτο σου οτι ειναι για ληψη , ρε παιδι μου.
Το πιασες ?

Ειπε ο φιλος οτι βγαζει ματι και σε ρωτω , τι βγαζει ματι , τρομπονια σε σκουποξυλο  ή  κολινεαρ με διπολα  που  τα  αναγνωριζει ολος  ο  ντουνιας ?????

----------


## radiobil

> τι εννοεις κολινεαρ και ημικατευθυνομενη ?




φιλε δημητρη εννοω δυο διπολα με ανακλαστηρα

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Γαληνίτης
> Βαλε την κεραια σου ολοκληρη σε φωτογραφια να την δουμε



Δεν πρόκειται για "κεραία μου". Αλλά  (όπως *σαφώς* ανέφερα, με την *απαραίτητη* βιβλιογραφική παραπομπή που επαναλαμβάνω και εδώ) για περιγραφή  πρωτότυπης ραδιοερασιτεχνικής κεραίας *(Slim Jim collinear) του G2BSX*, σε βιβλίο του: 

F.C. Judd, G2BCX: Two-metre Antenna Handbook, σελ. 42-44, Newness Technical Books, Butterworth & Co (publishers) Ltd, London, U.K., 1980.

Στη συνημμένη φωτογραφία (που τράβηξα πρόχειρα, ελλείψει σκάνερ, από τη σελ. 45 του βιβλίου), φαίνεται το σχεδιάγραμμα της κεραίας.

----------


## mits

Περιμένω έναν υδραυλικό σήμερα να μου φτιάξει μια βρύση. Λέω να τον βάλω να μου κολλήσει και μία slim jim! Αν την φτιάξω με βάση παίζει κάποιο ρόλο; Απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει όχι.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Περιμένω έναν υδραυλικό σήμερα να μου φτιάξει μια βρύση. Λέω να τον βάλω να μου κολλήσει και μία slim jim! Αν την φτιάξω με βάση παίζει κάποιο ρόλο; Απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει όχι.



Γιατι με βαση ?

Ειναι πιο απλο με την προεκταση προς τα κατω.
(με δυο σφιχτηρες πιανεις την κεραια πανω στον ιστο)

αυτο ειναι το σχεδιο (δυο σελιδες πισω), βρες τις διαστασεις και πες του να στην κατασκευασει
κοστος σωληνας - ταφ - γωνιας - 2 ταπες, 10 ευρω

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Περιμένω έναν υδραυλικό σήμερα να μου φτιάξει μια βρύση. Λέω να τον βάλω να μου κολλήσει και μία slim jim! Αν την φτιάξω με βάση παίζει κάποιο ρόλο; Απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει όχι.




ακολουθα το σχεδιο

----------


## mits

Αυτό το κομματάκι το C εννοούσα βάση, την προέκταση. Δεν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο φαντάζομαι. Οπότε εκεί αντί για γωνία μπαίνει ταφ. 
Ε, θα τον τρελάνω τον υδραυλικό!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Αυτό το κομματάκι το C εννοούσα βάση, την προέκταση. Δεν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο φαντάζομαι. Οπότε εκεί αντί για γωνία μπαίνει ταφ. 
> Ε, θα τον τρελάνω τον υδραυλικό!



ναι εχεις δικιο, το C βοηθα στο να πιασει η κεραια στον ιστο
τα αλλα τα εγραψες αναποδα (αντι για ταφ βαζεις γωνια)

Δημητρη προσοχη , αυτη η κεραια ειναι η j pole και οχι η slim jim.
Κανε τις δοκιμες σου ετσι, και αργοτερα την "κλεινεις" και την κανεις 
slim jim


YG
Θελω να ακουσω την απαντηση σου, στην ερωτηση του υδραυλικου 
" που θα βαλω την βρυση " ?
"και καλα , το νερο απο που θα μπαινει και απο που θα τρεχει " ?

χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχααα

----------


## PARKER

Βλέποντας το σχέδιο σκέφτηκα το εξής. 
Αν στο μέσο της κεραίας κοπεί ο χαλκός και μπεί επάλληλο το άλλο κομμάτι,(δηλ. να μπαινοβγαίνει)  θα μπορείς να αυξομειώνεις  το μήκος της και έτσι να μην εξαρτάσαι  απο το σταθερό μήκος της για μια ορισμένη συχνότητα.
Κάτι δηλ. με σφιγκήρες όπως τη gp της sirio.
Και στην κλειστή εκδοχή της, θα είναι το ίδιο, δηλ. όπως ακριβώς αυξομειώνεται το μήκος σε ενα τρομπόνι. Θα δικαιολογεί δηλ. και το όνομά της. :Lol:  :Lol: 
Βέβαια θα πρέπει ή το μεταβλητό κομμάτι να είναι μικρότερης διαμέτρου ή να υπάρχει ανάμεσα στα δύο, εσωτερικά,  ένα με μικρότερη διάμετρο στο οποίο θα ολισθαίνει το άλλο.
Πως το βλέπετε Γιώργο και Δημήτρη???

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Βλέποντας το σχέδιο σκέφτηκα το εξής. 
> Αν στο μέσο της κεραίας κοπεί ο χαλκός και μπεί επάλληλο το άλλο κομμάτι,(δηλ. να μπαινοβγαίνει)  θα μπορείς να αυξομειώνεις  το μήκος της και έτσι να μην εξαρτάσαι  απο το σταθερό μήκος της για μια ορισμένη συχνότητα.
> Κάτι δηλ. με σφιγκήρες όπως τη gp της sirio.
> Και στην κλειστή εκδοχή της, θα είναι το ίδιο, δηλ. όπως ακριβώς αυξομειώνεται το μήκος σε ενα τρομπόνι. Θα δικαιολογεί δηλ. και το όνομά της.
> Βέβαια θα πρέπει ή το μεταβλητό κομμάτι να είναι μικρότερης διαμέτρου ή να υπάρχει ανάμεσα στα δύο, εσωτερικά,  ένα με μικρότερη διάμετρο στο οποίο θα ολισθαίνει το άλλο.
> Πως το βλέπετε Γιώργο και Δημήτρη???



σε προλαβε ο jeik, ετσι την εχει κατασκευασει αλλα με αλουμινιο.
Η δικια μου αποψη ειναι οτι, αφου γνωριζω την συχνοτητα μου, και αφου βγαζω αρκετα βατακια, καλο ειναι, να μην υπαρχουν κινητα τμηματα στην κεραια.
Απο την αλλη, αυτα που λες, ειναι πολυ ομορφα για δοκιμες.

Η κεραια παιζει ανευ στασιμων +/- 2 MHz, αρα εχει 4 MHz οριο δοκιμων.

----------


## PARKER

> ....... 
> Η κεραια παιζει *ανευ στασιμων* +/- 2 MHz, αρα εχει 4 MHz οριο δοκιμων.



 Σλουρπ σλουρπ!!! :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool: 
ώστε υπάρχουν αλήθεια και μηχανάκια χωρίς στάσιμα???

----------


## jeik

πραγματικα , με  τον  απλο  τυπο  υπολογισμου  βγαινει  ακριβως  στην  οποιαδηποτε    συχνοτητα  χωρις  στασιμα , δεν  κουνας  καθολου  τον  κονεκτορα , δηλ  μπορει  ανετα  να  κοληθει  μονιμα    κι  αυτος  πανω  στις  βεργες , σε  συγκεκριμενο  σημειο  και  τερμα.
Ομως , επειδη  δεν  ειμαι  ακομη  σιγουρος  οτι  με  το  μηκος  υπολογισμενο  στο  ακεραιο  εχει  την  μεγιστη  ακτινοβολια  το  αφηνω  ρυθμιζομενο.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> πραγματικα , με  τον  απλο  τυπο  υπολογισμου  βγαινει  ακριβως  στην  οποιαδηποτε    συχνοτητα  χωρις  στασιμα , δεν  κουνας  καθολου  τον  κονεκτορα , δηλ  μπορει  ανετα  να  κοληθει  μονιμα    κι  αυτος  πανω  στις  βεργες , σε  συγκεκριμενο  σημειο  και  τερμα.
> * Ομως , επειδη  δεν  ειμαι  ακομη  σιγουρος * οτι  με  το  μηκος  υπολογισμενο  στο  ακεραιο  εχει  την  μεγιστη  ακτινοβολια  το  αφηνω  ρυθμιζομενο.



Και σιγουρος να ησουν Δημητρη, παλι καποια πατεντα θα ειχες ετοιμη για αυξομειωση στοιχειων κλπ

Αφου ρε συ, ποτε δεν θα εισαι σιγουρος, παντα κατι θα σε τρωει για αλλαγες

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> πραγματικα , με  τον  απλο  τυπο  υπολογισμου  βγαινει  ακριβως  στην  οποιαδηποτε    συχνοτητα  χωρις  στασιμα ,* δεν  κουνας  καθολου  τον  κονεκτορα* , δηλ  μπορει  ανετα  να  κοληθει  μονιμα    κι  αυτος  πανω  στις  βεργες , σε  συγκεκριμενο  σημειο  και  τερμα.
> Ομως , επειδη  δεν  ειμαι  ακομη  σιγουρος  οτι  με  το  μηκος  υπολογισμενο  στο  ακεραιο  εχει  την  μεγιστη  ακτινοβολια  το  αφηνω  ρυθμιζομενο.



Το πανω κατω του κονεκτορα στην κεραια (για εκεινους που δεν το γνωριζουν) αλλαζει/προσαρμοζει, τα ωμ της κεραιας και οχι το μηκος κυμματος της εκπομπης αυτης.

Η οποια αποδοση υπαρχει στην κεραια αυτη, εχει να κανει ΠΡΩΤΑ με το μηκος της και μετα με την προσαρμογη της

----------


## PARKER

Να και μια εκδοχή της ως καλλωπιστικό στον κήπο σας ή καλύτερα ως σύστημα αυτόματου ποτισμού για τα λαχανάκια σας και μαρουλάκια σας.
(Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος αδιάκριτος κάτι ρωτήσει.....)
Απο τη διεύθυνση http://please.name.my/category/random-facts

----------


## jeik

Πολυ ωραια σελιδα Σταθη , 5,83 dbi  :W00t:   :W00t:  , Γιώργο να τα 6 dbi  :Smile: .
Και με ανακλαστηρα απο πισω ολοκληρο το φρακτη  :Tongue2:   :Tongue2:  , και  το  μανταλακι  για  λεπτομερη  συντονισμο  :Tongue2:  .

----------


## PARKER

> Πολυ ωραια σελιδα Σταθη , 5,83 dbi   , Γιώργο να τα 6 dbi .
> Και με ανακλαστηρα απο πισω ολοκληρο το φρακτη   , και το *μανταλακι για λεπτομερη συντονισμο*  .



Μάλλον για να τσιμπάει τα στάσιμα, αν τυχόν και ξεφύγουν.

----------


## mits

> YG
> Θελω να ακουσω την απαντηση σου, στην ερωτηση του υδραυλικου 
> " που θα βαλω την βρυση " ?
> "και καλα , το νερο απο που θα μπαινει και απο που θα τρεχει " ?
> 
> χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχααα



 
Του είπα να μου πάρει 2 χαλκοσωλήνες τρίμετρες φ15, ταφ, γωνίες κλπ και με ρωτάει τι θέλω να φτιάξω! Όταν του είπα κεραία έμεινε άφωνος και με κοίταζε!!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Να και μια εκδοχή της ως καλλωπιστικό στον κήπο σας ή καλύτερα ως σύστημα αυτόματου ποτισμού για τα λαχανάκια σας και μαρουλάκια σας.
> (Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος αδιάκριτος κάτι ρωτήσει.....)
> Απο τη διεύθυνση http://please.name.my/category/random-facts



Το λινκ παραπέμπει στο blog νεαρού Μαλαισιανού *ραδιοερασιτέχνη*, του *9W2WTF*. Η αναφερόμενη κεραία Slim Jim είναι για τη *ραδιοερασιτεχνική* μπάντα των *2m*. 
(Και βέβαια ...όχι για τη μπάντα ραδιοφωνίας FM! Εκεί είναι *Μαλαισία*, όχι Ελλάδα! Και οι πειραματισμοί γίνονται με άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη και στις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές ζώνες). 
Η κεραία εικονίζεται και εγκατεστημένη, ψηλά σε ιστό, ανάμεσα σε άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες ραδιοερασιτεχνικές κεραίες ιδιοκατασκευής. 
Το εν λόγω blog είχε μια ατυχία. Χάθηκαν πρόσφατα πολλά στοιχεία. Και μαζί μ'αυτά και η φωτογραφία, που εξαφανίστηκε και από εδώ (πρόλαβα και την είδα).

----------


## mits

Έτοιμη η slim jim. Σύντομα φωτογραφίες!

Απορία: τι πλαστικό σύνδεσμο μπορώ να βάλω μεταξύ των δύο παράλληλων στοιχείων για να την κάνω πιο σταθερή;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Έτοιμη η slim jim. Σύντομα φωτογραφίες!
> 
> Απορία: τι πλαστικό σύνδεσμο μπορώ να βάλω μεταξύ των δύο παράλληλων στοιχείων για να την κάνω πιο σταθερή;



πλεξι γκλας τετραγωνο

----------


## mits

Σωστός. πλέξιγκλας και 4 σφικτήρες;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Οταν ειναι ετοιμη, σε παρακαλω κανε ενα μπλοκ και ριξε τις φωτογραφιες.

Στην συνεχεια εγω θα γραψω απο κατω

"Το λινκ παραπέμπει στο blog Του mits . Η αναφερόμενη κεραία Slim Jim είναι για τη *Ραδιοφωνικη* μπάντα των *fM*. 
(Και βέβαια ...όχι για τη μπάντα των ραδιοερασιτεχνων . ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΣΙΜΠΟΥΤΙ ! Και οι πειραματισμοί γίνονται με ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΤΟΥ κατασκευαστη και οχι μετα απο μια ξερη άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη που καποιες φορες ειναι και πληρωμενη με μιζα.
Η κεραία εικονίζεται και εγκατεστημένη, ψηλά σε ιστό, ανάμεσα σε άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες ραδιοερασιτεχνικές κεραίες ιδιοκατασκευής. 
Το εν λόγω blog δεν θα εχει ποτε , καμια ατυχία. Αλλα και να εχει, η γνωση δεν θα χαθει, οσο υπαρχουν φιλοι που αγαπανε την rf και οσο δινουν τις γνωσεις του στους νεους απλοχερα"

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Σωστός. πλέξιγκλας και 4 σφικτήρες;



Μπορεις να κανεις ενα σαντουιτς με δυο φυλλα πλεξι γκλας, και μετα να ανοιξεις τρυπες σε αυτα (και οχι στην κεραια).

Απο τις διπλες τρυπες, περνας ταιρ απ, και εισαι ετοιμος.

Θελεις εικονα ?

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Οταν ειναι ετοιμη, σε παρακαλω κανε ενα μπλοκ και ριξε τις φωτογραφιες. Στην συνεχεια εγω θα γραψω απο κατω
> "Το λινκ παραπέμπει στο blog Του mits . Η αναφερόμενη κεραία Slim Jim είναι για τη *Ραδιοφωνικη* μπάντα των *fM*. (Και βέβαια ...όχι για τη μπάντα των ραδιοερασιτεχνων . ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΣΙΜΠΟΥΤΙ ! Και οι πειραματισμοί γίνονται με ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΤΟΥ κατασκευαστη και οχι μετα απο μια ξερη άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη ....
> "



Τόσο *μίσος, ειρωνία, σνομπισμός, υποτίμηση και περιφρόνηση* για τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό και τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες !!!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Τόσο *μίσος, ειρωνία, σνομπισμός, υποτίμηση και περιφρόνηση* για τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό και τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες !!!




Κανενα μισος ειρωνια σνομπισμος και υποτιμηση και περιφρονιση.
Αντιθετως
απλα αλλαξα την σειρα *σε αυτα που εσυ εγραψες* για το υπεροχο ραδιοφωνο.

Και νομιζω οτι το εκανα με καλη διαθεση και μπολικο χιουμορ.

----------


## mits

> Μπορεις να κανεις ενα σαντουιτς με δυο φυλλα πλεξι γκλας, και μετα να ανοιξεις τρυπες σε αυτα (και οχι στην κεραια).
> 
> Απο τις διπλες τρυπες, περνας ταιρ απ, και εισαι ετοιμος.
> 
> Θελεις εικονα ?



Αυτό ακόμη καλύτερο και εύκολο. Το κατάλαβα χωρίς εικόνα. Ευχαριστώ! Αύριο φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Σε 2 μερες θα εχω ετοιμη μια J Pole για τα vhf marine(156), για ενα φιλο που εχει ενα καικι.

Φωτογραφιες απο την κεραια και το καικι σε λιγες μερες.

*Ερωτηση
Λετε να την βαψω ?
Αν ναι, με τι ?
*
ΥΓ 
η κεραια φυσικα δεν θα μπει απλα στο καταρτι, αλλα θα μετρηθει και θα δοκιμαστει πρωτα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Οριστε και ενα σχημα που δειχνει τις διαφορες των SLIM JIM & J POLE.

Jeik το σχημα ειναι για σενα και για τις διαφορες που ειδες στην πραξη.

ΥΓ
αυτο το ωραιο σχημα ειναι απο μια Ραδιοερασιτεχνη σελιδα, αρα ....ισως να μην ειναι απολυτα σωστο,  :Lol:  πλακα κανω

----------


## Ακρίτας

> *Ερωτηση*
> *Λετε να την βαψω ?*
> *Αν ναι, με τι ?*



 Αν είναι απο χαλκοσωλήνα, πρώτα τρίψιμο καλό με σύρμα κατσαρόλας, καθάρισμα με ασετόν και στη συνέχεια αστάρι γκρί σε σπρέυ. Μετά ότι βαφή θέλεις.

----------


## WIZARD

> Σε 2 μερες θα εχω ετοιμη μια J Pole για τα vhf marine(156), για ενα φιλο που εχει ενα καικι.
> Φωτογραφιες απο την κεραια και το καικι σε λιγες μερες.
> 
> *Ερωτηση
> Λετε να την βαψω ?
> Αν ναι, με τι ?
> *
> ΥΓ 
> η κεραια φυσικα δεν θα μπει απλα στο καταρτι, αλλα θα μετρηθει και θα δοκιμαστει πρωτα.



*Γιώργος 231*
Aν,σε περιπτωση ,που θελεις να την "βαψεις",θα σου προτεινα ,με ψιλο βερνικι διαφανες
(οπως κανουν στο πηνιοσυρμα ) ετσι θα ειναι "μονωμενη" και προστατευμενη ,
απο το αλατι που θα "τρωει" γιατι θα ειναι σε καικι.

ΥΓ 
οταν φτιαξεις αυτη την κεραια (για το καικη) φτιαξε ενα καινουριο τοπικ να την παρουσιασεις,αν σου ειναι ευκολο

----------


## mits

Επειδή έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου (λόγω ζέστης), πλέξι γκλας που βρίσκουμε συνήθως;

----------


## weather1967

> Επειδή έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου (λόγω ζέστης), πλέξι γκλας που βρίσκουμε συνήθως;



Υπάρχουν ειδικά μαγαζιά-βιοτεχνίες που πουλάνε μόνο plexy glass ,κανεις παραγελια και σου κοβουν σε οτι μετρα θες.
Ρώτησε στο  χρωματοπωλείο τής γειτονιάς σου,η σε καποιον που κανει αλουμινοκατασκευές, και αυτοι ξερουν να σου πουν που πουλανε plexy glass κοντά στήν περιοχή σου.

----------


## mits

> Υπάρχουν ειδικά μαγαζιά-βιοτεχνίες που πουλάνε μόνο plexy glass ,κανεις παραγελια και σου κοβουν σε οτι μετρα θες.
> Ρώτησε στο χρωματοπωλείο τής γειτονιάς σου,η σε καποιον που κανει αλουμινοκατασκευές, και αυτοι ξερουν να σου πουν που πουλανε plexy glass κοντά στήν περιοχή σου.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Θα πάρω έναν αλουμινά που ξέρω.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Θα πάρω έναν αλουμινά που ξέρω.




Δημητρη, δεν εγραψες πως θα βαλεις τον κονεκτορα ?

----------


## mits

Θα βάλω κανά σφικτηράκι, όπως στη δικιά σου φωτογραφία και του jeik.

----------


## mits

Φοβερό το κόλπο που ανεβοκαταβάζεις το καλώδιο για να πετύχεις χαμηλά στάσιμα!  :Thumbup1:   Σε χρόνο μηδέν μηδενικά στάσιμα και με δοκιμή σε κλειστό χώρο (υπόγειο δωμάτιο)! Πολύ καλή! Θα την τελειοποιήσω, θα μπει κι αυτή στο ντουλάπι και πάμε γι' άλλη!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Φοβερό το κόλπο που ανεβοκαταβάζεις το καλώδιο για να πετύχεις χαμηλά στάσιμα!   Σε χρόνο μηδέν μηδενικά στάσιμα και με δοκιμή σε κλειστό χώρο (υπόγειο δωμάτιο)! Πολύ καλή! Θα την τελειοποιήσω, *θα μπει κι αυτή στο ντουλάπι και πάμε γι' άλλη*!



Δυστυχως , αυτα τα ωραια, αντι για ταρατσες, τα βαζουμε στα ντουλαπια.

Καποια στιγμη θα βαλω φωτο απ το δικο μου "ντουλαπι"

----------


## mits

Φωτογραφίες και τέλος για σήμερα, πάμε για μπάνιο!

----------


## jeik

:Thumbup:   :Applause:   :Thumbup: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> .



Δημητρη (jeik), δες την φωτογραφια νουμερο 3.

Βλεπεις κι εσυ μπακλονι ?

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααα

YG
mits, αν βλεπω καλα, εχεις 1 μετρο για να την βγαλεις εξω.
Κατασκευασε αλλη μια, βαλε την μια αριστερα και την αλλη δεξια στο μπαλκονι στο καγκελο, δεσε και σχοινακι αναμεσα, και βγαλε κι εσυ την μπουγαδα  :Laugh: .

Ρουχα στεγνα και rfασμενα  :Cool:

----------


## jeik

> Δημητρη (jeik), δες την φωτογραφια νουμερο 3.
> 
> Βλεπεις κι εσυ μπακλονι ?
> 
> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααα
> 
> YG
> mits, αν βλεπω καλα, εχεις 1 μετρο για να την βγαλεις εξω.
> Κατασκευασε αλλη μια, βαλε την μια αριστερα και την αλλη δεξια στο μπαλκονι στο καγκελο, δεσε και σχοινακι αναμεσα, και βγαλε κι εσυ την μπουγαδα .
> ...



 :Tongue2:   :Tongue2:   :Tongue2:   :Tongue2: 

Παιδια , ξεκιναω  την  επαγγελματικη  μονωση  της  κεραιας , θα  μπει  σε  πλαστικο  σωληνα  με  καπακι  απο  πανω , σιλικονες  κλπ , βαση  στηριξης , και  βαμενη  λευκη , θα  γινει  πολυ  σουπερ , πανελακι  πρωτο.

----------


## mits

> Δημητρη (jeik), δες την φωτογραφια νουμερο 3.
> 
> Βλεπεις κι εσυ μπακλονι ?
> 
> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααα
> 
> YG
> mits, αν βλεπω καλα, εχεις 1 μετρο για να την βγαλεις εξω.
> Κατασκευασε αλλη μια, βαλε την μια αριστερα και την αλλη δεξια στο μπαλκονι στο καγκελο, δεσε και σχοινακι αναμεσα, και βγαλε κι εσυ την μπουγαδα .
> ...



Ναι, την ανέβασα σπίτι για να τη φωτογραφήσω με φυσικό φως! Άσε, δεν είναι για έξω, μόνο για μπουγάδα που λες!  :Lol: 

Τα εύσημα πάντως πάνε στον υδραυλικό, την επιμελήθηκε για τα καλά! Μόνο που δεν την πρέσσαρε μήπως χάνει από πουθενά!  :Tongue:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Παιδια , ξεκιναω  την  επαγγελματικη  μονωση  της  κεραιας , θα  μπει  σε  πλαστικο  σωληνα  με  καπακι  απο  πανω , σιλικονες  κλπ , βαση  στηριξης , και  βαμενη  λευκη , θα  γινει  πολυ  σουπερ , πανελακι  πρωτο.



Δημητρη,
γιατι θα την κλεισεις ?

Πιστευω οτι παραπανω κινηση θα ειναι λαθος (δες τους λογους)

1 *προστασια* 
(αφου η κεραια δεν εχει αναγκη απο υγρασιες νερο βροχες)
2 *καλυψη αποκρυψη* 
(αφου θα την βαλεις στο βουνο σε νομιμο σταθμο)
3 *αντοχες* 
(αφου ο αερας θα ασκει μεγαλυτερη δυναμη στην μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια του πλαστικου σωληνα)
4 *αλλαγη σπιτιου-κεντρου δοκιμων* (μετακομιση)
(αφου ο σωληνας εχει μεγαλυτερο ογκο )
5 *βελτιωση* 
(αφου η κεραια θελεις ακομα τα R&D της)


Εγω σου λεω, να την αφησεις ανοικτη

----------


## jeik

Γιατι  ειδα , επαγγελματικο  διπολο  να  εχει  τρυπησει !!!!  :W00t:   απο  τα  αλατα  ακριβως  στο  σημειο  του  βραχυκυλωτηρα , και  μια  Ground plane να  εχει  γινει  αγνωριστη  επισης  απο  διαβρωση.
Τωρα  παει , την  εφτιαξα   :Smile: .

----------


## jeik

Κι   επισης  να  δωσω  ενα  μεγαλο  ευχαριστω , στον  αγνωστο   ραδιοερασιτεχνη  των  2Μ , που  παρεθεσε  πρωτος  τα  σχεδια-οδηγιες  στο  διαδικτυο   και  τα  κανουμε  πραξη  σε  ολες  τις  συχνοτητες.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Τι λεγαμε ?

http://www.hamuniverse.com/jbeam.html


*J pole με ανακλαση και κατευθυνση.*

Αντε καλη μας αρχη

ΥΓ
να δω εγω τωρα πατεντες και λυσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

να και φωτο

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Κι   επισης  να  δωσω  ενα  μεγαλο  ευχαριστω , στον  αγνωστο   ραδιοερασιτεχνη  των  2Μ , που  παρεθεσε  πρωτος  τα  σχεδια-οδηγιες  στο  διαδικτυο   και  τα  κανουμε  πραξη  σε  ολες  τις  συχνοτητες.



Λίγα λόγια για την ιστορία : 
Οι κεραίες αυτές είναι παραλλαγές της "end fed *Zepp*", που επινοήθηκε και χρησιμοποιήθηκε για τα αερόστατα Zeppelin. 
H "J" ονομάστηκε έτσι από το σχήμα της, που μοιάζει με το γράμμα J. Είναι ένα δίπολο λ/2, τροφοδοτούμενο στο κάτω άκρο του με λ/4 stub προσαρμογής, που αυξάνει  το μήκος σε 3λ/4, χωρίς όμως να μετέχει στην ακτινοβολία. 
Η "*J pole*" είναι κατασκευαστική παραλλαγή της, από τη λέξη pole=κοντάρι, ιστός.
Στην "*Slim Jim" (G2BCX)* ο ακτινοβολητής είναι *αναδιπλωμένο* δίπολο λ/2. 
Η "*J beam*" όπως *λανθασμένα* και *καταχρηστικά* ονομάστηκε (*) είναι κατευθυντική παρασιτική στοιχειοκεραία δέσμης (beam) τύπου Yagi, με οδηγούμενο στοιχείο μια J pole. Συγκεκριμένα, απλά προστίθενται εκατέρωθεν μιας J pole δύο παρασιτικά δίπολα, ένας κατευθυντήρας και ένας ανακλαστήρας.
Aνεβάστηκε στο διαδίκτυο από τον Αμερικανό ραδιοερασιτέχνη *N4UJW* και το http://www.hamuniverse.com,  που έχουν copyright. Η ανάρτηση έγινε με βάση άρθρο του *N3SDO* στο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό περιοδικό CQ VHF του Ιουλίου 1988, με την άδεια του συγγραφέα του άρθρου.

(*) 'Ομως η *ονομασία "J beam"* ανήκει ιστορικά σε *άλλη*, εντελώς διαφορετικού σχεδιασμού, διεθνώς πατενταρισμένη κεραία. 
Αποτελούμενη από 2 Υagi σε stack, με κοινό οδηγούμενο στοιχείο μια κεραία "σκελετoύ σχισμής" (*skeleton slot*). Επινοήθηκε από τον Άγγλο ραδιοερασιτέχνη *G2HCG*, που είχε, στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1940, επινοήσει την skeleton slot. Πρόσθεσε παρασιτικά στοιχεία, ώστε να σχηματίσει ένα ζεύγος κεραιών Yagi σε stack, που μοιράζονται το ίδιο (κοινό) οδηγούμενο στοιχείο, χωρίς να χρειάζονται φασικές γραμμές (harness). Ο G2HCG πήρε άδεια ευρεσιτεχνίας για την *"J beam"* του, που δημοσιεύτηκε και στο VHF-UHF manual της RSGB, από την πρώτη του ήδη έκδοση. Επίσης στο βιβλίο του G2BCX "Two Meter Antenna Handbook". Και για αυτήν ίδρυσε την ομώνυμη εταιρεία κατασκευής κεραιών ποιότητος *"JayBeam Ltd"*. Βαθμιαία πρόσθεσε κι άλλους κατευθυντήρες. Η κεραία υπήρξε πολύ δημοφιλής τις δεκαετίες 1950 & 1960  και στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες των ΗΠΑ. 
Σωστότερη λοιπόν ονομασία για την J pole με παρασιτικά στοιχεία θα ήταν όχι J beam, αλλά ίσως "*J pole* beam*".*

Υπήρξα ευτυχής κάτοχος μιάς κεραίας της "JayBeam": Της "JB parabeam 14", με την οποία είχα από το Λαγονήσι, σε οριζόντια πόλωση, μακρινές επαφές tropo στα 2m SSB (Ιταλία, Μάλτα, Γαλλία κλπ) και καθημερινές επαφές 2m SSB & FM με Κρήτη κλπ. Την είχα πάρει μεταχειρισμένη και χρειάστηκε σχεδόν "ανακατασκευή".

----------

George37 (03-07-17)

----------


## jeik

> Λίγα λόγια για την ιστορία : 
> Οι κεραίες αυτές ...........................πάρει μεταχειρισμένη και χρειάστηκε σχεδόν "ανακατασκευή".



 :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Thumbup1:

----------


## radiobil

παιδια γεια και παλι εφτιαξα μια slim jim για τους 106.6 την εκοψα με των τυπο στην ηστοσελιδα και δεν συντονιζε στην συχνοτητα με οτι κι'αν εκανα εκοψα ακομα και την ιδια την κεραια γυρω στους 3,5 ποντουσ αλλα αυτη το χαβα τις στασιμα μηδεν στους 104 πανω κατω τι να φταιει αραγε

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> παιδια γεια και παλι εφτιαξα μια slim jim για τους 106.6 την εκοψα με των τυπο στην ηστοσελιδα και δεν συντονιζε στην συχνοτητα με οτι κι'αν εκανα εκοψα ακομα και την ιδια την κεραια γυρω στους 3,5 ποντουσ αλλα αυτη το χαβα τις στασιμα μηδεν στους 104 πανω κατω τι να φταιει αραγε



Αν διαβαζες με προσοχη, θα εβλεπες οτι ο τυπος της σελιδας δεν δουλευει.
Μεσα σε αυτο το τοπικ θα βρεις τις διαστασεις για την κεραια σου.

Βεβαια επειδη πρεπει να προσθεσεις μηκος, υπαρχει στα υδραυλικα σωληνακι για ενωση σωληνων.

αρα, μικρο το κακο.

υγ
300 / 106,6 = λ

λ / 4 = μικρο τμημα
3 * λ / 4 = μεγαλο τμημα

υγ
η Σελιδα που ειδες ειναι απο ραδιοερασιτεχνη .... καταλαβες  :Laugh: 
Δεν πιστευω να θελεις να κανεις εκπομπη στου 106,6 ?
Γιατι ξερεις, η εκπομπη στα Fm, χωρις αδεια, ειναι παρανομη πραξη  :Cool:

----------


## billos1989

> Αν διαβαζες με προσοχη, θα εβλεπες οτι ο τυπος της σελιδας δεν δουλευει.
> Μεσα σε αυτο το τοπικ θα βρεις τις διαστασεις για την κεραια σου.
> 
> Βεβαια επειδη πρεπει να προσθεσεις μηκος, υπαρχει στα υδραυλικα σωληνακι για ενωση σωληνων.
> 
> αρα, μικρο το κακο.
> 
> υγ
> 300 / 106,6 = λ
> ...





Mακρια απο FM κανουν τζιζ!!!!!! :Lol:  :Lol: 


γιωργο την ξεκινησα και εγω την 3/4 αντε να δουμε ισχυουν οσα λεγονται?!!θα σου πω αποτελεσματα εντος των ημερων...

----------


## radiobil

γιωργο το κενο παραμενει το ιδιο

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> γιωργο το κενο παραμενει το ιδιο



ολα τα αλλα ειναι ιδια

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Mακρια απο FM κανουν τζιζ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> γιωργο την ξεκινησα και εγω την 3/4 αντε να δουμε ισχυουν οσα λεγονται?!!θα σου πω αποτελεσματα εντος των ημερων...



ισχυουν ολα.
θα σου βγει με την μια εκει που την μετρησες

(εγω ειμαι πειρατης, δεν κανω τετοια λαθη - εχω και γεφυρα)

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχαχααααχα  :Tongue:

----------


## radiobil

γιωργο παλι προβλημα με στασιμα δεν ξερω τη να πω

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> γιωργο παλι προβλημα με στασιμα δεν ξερω τη να πω



βασιλη, ριξε μια φωτο κεραιας και κονεκτορα και θα σου πω που ειναι ο δρακος.

Φιλε αν μετρησες σωστα, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ να εχει στασιμα.
Παιξε λιγο πανω κατω με το θετικο του κονεκτορα.
Πως δοκιμαζεις την κεραια ?

----------


## radiobil

πηγα την ακουσα γιωργο παρα τα στασιμα 2 γραμμες περιπου η αληθεια ειναι με μια yagi τις κακιας ωρας λιγο πιο χαμηλη ισχυ η slim jim

----------


## kostas30

ριχτε κ μια ματια εδω κυριοι ραδιοπειραματιστες http://www.antennas.duth.gr/diplomatheses/ell/eb/12.htm   η ψαχτε για Hen-Tenna  :Wink:  διοτι εχω ακουση και διαβασει  πολυ καλες κριτικες για το συγκεκριμενο  κεραιοσυστημα.



ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΕΕΕΕΕ ( ΤΟ ΠΟΙΗΜΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ) Η ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΚΗ  ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ ΑΝΕΥ ΑΔΕΙΑΣ...........ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ.................  ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΛΑΔΩΝΟΥΝ  ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ  ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ  ΕΡΕΥΝΑ Η Ε--Τ....................ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ  ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑΤΙΕΣ-ΠΕΙΡΑΤΕΣ-ΑΛΗΤΕΣ-ΦΟΝΙΑΔΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΑΣΜΑΤΟΣ............ :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------


## kostas30

ΗΜΙΣΚΟΥΜΠΡΙΑ

ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΔΙΣΚΟΥ:2030 

TRACK: 09
TRACK ΤΙTLE: ΚΑΤΑΔΟΤΕΣ

ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΤΟ  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  Η ΕΔΩ [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6JqbOd-628"]YouTube - Imiskoumpria - O roufianos[/ame]

----------


## jeik

> ριχτε κ μια ματια εδω κυριοι ραδιοπειραματιστες http://www.antennas.duth.gr/diplomatheses/ell/eb/12.htm η ψαχτε για Hen-Tenna διοτι εχω ακουση και διαβασει πολυ καλες κριτικες για το συγκεκριμενο κεραιοσυστημα.
> 
> 
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΕΕΕΕΕ ( ΤΟ ΠΟΙΗΜΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ) Η ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ ΑΝΕΥ ΑΔΕΙΑΣ...........ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ................. ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΛΑΔΩΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ Η Ε--Τ....................ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑΤΙΕΣ-ΠΕΙΡΑΤΕΣ-ΑΛΗΤΕΣ-ΦΟΝΙΑΔΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΑΣΜΑΤΟΣ............



 
 :Thumbup:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Thumbup:

----------


## jeik

Halloooooo , μεχρι τις 05:00 θα ειμαι στο ''Ελ Βενιζελος'' , οποιος θελει φερνει πομπο και κεραια και την συντονιζουμε ''επι τοπου''  :Biggrin: ,  :Tongue2:  , :Smile: .


Κωστα , θαυμασια  η  κεραια , φαινεται  πολυ   καλη  η  μελετη  τους , και  σιγουρα  εχει  σχεση  με  την  σλιμ τζιμ.

Και  επειδη  εχω  καψει   βενζινα  σε  αξια  2  διπολων  με  τον  πυλωνα  μαζι , οντως   κανει  δουλεια.

----------


## radioamateur

http://home.versatel.nl/dobbelstcj/  :W00t:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Χθες εκανα μια διαπιστωση.

Εκανα καποιες δοκιμες με την jpole (ανοικτη slim jim)

Αν η καθοδος , κανει μισο κυκλο, εχουμε βελτιωση της συνθετης αντιστασης και βελτιωση των rfασματων.

Δειτε το σημερινο βιντεακι

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDebyLP0DlY"]YouTube - j pole fm antenna[/ame]

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Μια δευτερη διαπιστωση ειναι, οτι η jpole σηκωνει το σημα αρκετα.
Δεν μπορω να καταλλαβω πως, αλλα περναγα πισω απο ενα ολοκληρο βουνο!!!!!!!!  :W00t: 

Ακομα ενα βιντεακι χθεσινοβραδυνο.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AS67DIdWb0"]YouTube - RVR EXCITER ELENOS LINEAR SF500[/ame]

----------


## weather1967

> Χθες εκανα μια διαπιστωση.
> 
> Εκανα καποιες δοκιμες με την jpole (ανοικτη slim jim)
> 
> Αν η καθοδος , κανει μισο κυκλο, εχουμε βελτιωση της συνθετης αντιστασης και βελτιωση των rfασματων.
> 
> Δειτε το σημερινο βιντεακι
> 
> YouTube - j pole fm antenna



Γεια σου βρε Γιώργο μερακλή  :Wink: 
Και ΜΧ 5 cabrio ειδα,και τρακτερακη να κουρευει το χορταρι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα (σκεπασμενο με μπλε τεντοπανο) ειδα και σκαφακη ειδα,και ωραια πλακοστρωση ,και φιδι μαυρο ανακόντα - RG 213 ειδα  :Lol: ,πεδιομετρα,και συννεφια ειχατε σημερα,και η κεραια αψογη σε βαση ομπρελλας - τελικα χρησιμες οι βασεις απο ομπρελες  :Biggrin:  
Γενικα ενα ωραιο βιντεο με ολα τα καλα 
Μπαρμπεκιου μονο δεν ειδα ,χα χα !!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γεια σου βρε Γιώργο μερακλή 
> Και ΜΧ 5 cabrio ειδα,και τρακτερακη να κουρευει το χορταρι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα (σκεπασμενο με μπλε τεντοπανο) ειδα και σκαφακη ειδα,και ωραια πλακοστρωση ,και φιδι μαυρο ανακόντα - RG 213 ειδα ,πεδιομετρα,και συννεφια ειχατε σημερα,και η κεραια αψογη σε βαση ομπρελλας - τελικα χρησιμες οι βασεις απο ομπρελες 
> Γενικα ενα ωραιο βιντεο με ολα τα καλα 
> Μπαρμπεκιου μονο δεν ειδα ,χα χα !!!



 :W00t:  καλα ρε Δημητρη που τα ειδες ολα αυτα ?

Και σε ολα ΕΠΕΣΕΣ ΕΞΩ  :Laugh: 
Δεν ειναι ΜΧ5
Δεν ειναι τρακτερ 
Δεν ειναι σκαφος 
Δεν ειναι πεδιομετρο 
Δεν ειναι πλακοστρωση 
Δεν ειναι 213
Σωστος ειναι βαση ομπρελας  :Thumbup: 
Σωστος βρηκες και τα συννεφα και την βροχη  :Wink: 

Ηταν υπεροχα, 1 ωρα υπνου, πολλα χιλιομετρα, ποτακι και ωραια μουσικη.

----------


## weather1967

Xα χα χα καλό αυτό 2 στα 8 τελικα  :Laugh: 
Παντως εχεις μια βαρκα αντε την υπερτιμησαμε ,και μαρμαρο οχι πλακες  :Lol: 
Το οργανακη τι ειναι βρε συ ? για πεδιομετρο το περασα χα χα .
Και τι καθοδο εχεις ?

Καταλαβαινω ,α βρε τυχερέ Γιώργο ωραια πραγματα.

Υγ : Aμα δεν εβρισκα και τα συννεφα τοτε θα ημουν ........ :Smile:

----------


## TSAKALI

τελικα φιλε Γιωργο , δεν την δοκιμασες την slim-jim..
αν μπορεις μετετρεψε την j-pole που εχεις σε slim-jim.. και θα παθεις 
πλακα.. πιστευω οτι δουλευει καλυτερα απο colinear με 2 λ/2 στοιχεια..

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Xα χα χα καλό αυτό 2 στα 8 τελικα 
> Παντως εχεις μια βαρκα αντε την υπερτιμησαμε ,και μαρμαρο οχι πλακες 
> Το οργανακη τι ειναι βρε συ ? για πεδιομετρο το περασα χα χα .
> Και τι καθοδο εχεις ?
> 
> Καταλαβαινω ,α βρε τυχερέ Γιώργο ωραια πραγματα.
> 
> Υγ : Aμα δεν εβρισκα και τα συννεφα τοτε θα ημουν ........



Antenna analyzer ειναι, και ειναι ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ gadjet.
Στα λεει ολα, τερμα οι γεφυρες τερμα τα exciter.

υγ
το τρακτερ ηταν γουρουνα, και το μαρμαρο μωσαικο (και το 213 ecoflex 10)

υγ 2
ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ, αν ειχα και ενα ανεμομετρο ασυρματο σταθερο φθηνο θα ημουν super. Για πες φιλε, που θα βρω ενα τετοιο ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> τελικα φιλε Γιωργο , δεν την δοκιμασες την slim-jim..
> αν μπορεις μετετρεψε την j-pole που εχεις σε slim-jim.. και θα παθεις 
> πλακα.. πιστευω οτι δουλευει καλυτερα απο colinear με 2 λ/2 στοιχεια..



Σαββα, εχω κατασκευασει και μια slimjim, αλλα δεν χωραγε στο αμαξι !
Η slimjim σηκωνει λιγοτερο το σημα απο την jpole, και φυσικα ενισχυει περισσοτερο σε πιο χαμηλες μοιρες.
Φοβαμαι λοιπον οτι με την slim, θα εχω καλλιτερο σημα εκει του βλεπω (που ετσι κι αλλιως εχω σημα "καμπανα") αλλα θα χασω αυτο που εχω τωρα.
Δηλαδη φαντασου οτι γυρω γυρω εχω βουνα, που τωρα περναει το σημα.
Αν ριξω τις μοιρες του σηματος, πιθανα να μην περναω.

Θα δουμε εν καιρο ..

----------


## weather1967

> Antenna analyzer ειναι, και ειναι ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ gadjet.
> Στα λεει ολα, τερμα οι γεφυρες τερμα τα exciter.
> 
> υγ
> το τρακτερ ηταν γουρουνα, και το μαρμαρο μωσαικο (και το 213 ecoflex 10)
> 
> υγ 2
> ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ, αν ειχα και ενα ανεμομετρο ασυρματο σταθερο φθηνο θα ημουν super. Για πες φιλε, που θα βρω ενα τετοιο ?



Eλα Γιώργο ναι μοντερνα τεχνολογια,εχω μεινη αιωνες πισω με τις γεφυρες  :Blushing: ,εψαξα και βρηκα ενα thread παλαιο δικο σου με αυτο το gadjet που μου ειχε διαφύγει,και το ξεκοκαλισα να μαθω τι ειναι ,μια ακομα ερωτηση η βυθιση που σου κανει για να λειτουργει καλα η κεραια πρεπει να ειναι στο κεντρο ? 
Πρεπει τελικα να πηρες αυτο 
http://www.rigexpert.com/index?s=aa200

Πιο καλα σε συμφερει να παρεις ενα μετεωρολογικο σταθμο παρα το ανεμομετρο  :Sad: 
Ο πιο φτηνος απο Γαλλια σαν αυτο που εχω εγώ εχει 100 + 14 ευρω η μεταφορα του.Συνδεεις με καλωδιο ανεμομετρο-σενσορα εξωτερικης θερμοκρασιας-βροχομετρο και πανε ασυρματα η ενσυρματα μεσα στο σπιτι στην κονσολα ,και βλεπεις τα παντα απο μεσα.

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/2300no...020ee1487e9c59

----------


## TSAKALI

η j-pole ειναι σαν να εχεις ενα διπολο καλα συντονισμενο..
η slim-jim ειναι 2 διπολα ..
σε πειραμα που εκανα με PMR , η slim-jim ηταν κλασεις ανωτερη απο την
j-pole ,  19χιλιομετρα...χωρις οπτικη επαφη με PMR της πλακας απο carefour. 
 στη θεση σου δεν θα χρησιμοποιουσα τοσο χοντρο χαλκο
αλλα ακριβως τη μιση διατομη.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> η j-pole ειναι σαν να εχεις ενα διπολο καλα συντονισμενο..
> η slim-jim ειναι 2 διπολα ..
> σε πειραμα που εκανα με PMR , η slim-jim ηταν κλασεις ανωτερη απο την
> j-pole ,  19χιλιομετρα...χωρις οπτικη επαφη με PMR της πλακας απο carefour. 
>  στη θεση σου δεν θα χρησιμοποιουσα τοσο χοντρο χαλκο
> αλλα ακριβως τη μιση διατομη.



Σαββα, πολυ ωραιο το παραδειγμα με τα διπολα.
Αυτο λεω κι εγω.
Δηλαδη , στα 2 διπολα εχεις συμπιεση στην καθ υψος εκπομπη.
Εγω δεν θα κερδισω κατι στο να ενισχυσω το σημα μου στην ευθεια και προς τα κατω.
Αντιθετως, αυτο που ζηταω τωρα, ειναι η μακρυνη αποσταση.
(Εχω πολυ δυνατο και ποιοτικο σημα εκει που βλεπω και γυρω γυρω εχω βουνα )

Ομως αυτα που σου γραφω εχουν να κανουν με την θεωρια και οχι με την πραξη.
Μονο η πραξη σε κανει να βγαζεις σωστα συμπερασματα.
Γι αυτο το λογο κατασκευασα και την slimjim.
Μην ξεχνας, οτι το θεμα κεραια εχει να κανει και με την μορφολογια του εδαφους ( η καλλιτερη κεραια για εσενα μπορει να ειναι η χειροτερη επιλογη για εμενα)

Ρε συ, 1 kwatt ριχνω, ποσο πιο μικρο Φ να βαλω ?

----------


## TSAKALI

:Biggrin:  νομισα οτι εισαι γυρω στα 500 βαττ...αστο ετσι.
ελεγα να εβαζες μικροτερο Φ για να συντονιζει σε ακομη πιο στενο ευρος.
ναι εχεις δικιο , στην πραξη θα το δεις ..
τον αναλυτη ποσο τον πηρες? ειναι πιο φθηνος απο τον MFJ ? αυτον που εχει και uhf?

----------


## radiomario

δημοσια τον γιωργο 231 ,δημητρη jeik ,δημητρη mits για τιs αμεσεs απαντησειs τουs στα μηνυματα που τουs ειχα στειλη ,σχετικα με την slim jim. γιωργο 231 συνεχισε ετσι να μαs τρελλαινειs με τιs κεραιοδοκιμεs σου,θελω να ανεβασειs περισσοτερα video,μονο τον θορυβο των blower που δουλευουν να ακουs φθανει. να ειστε παντα καλα.   :Lol:   :Drool:

----------


## radiomario

σαββα ΤΣΑΚΑΛΙ το PMR ,τι ειναι ?  :Cursing:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> νομισα οτι εισαι γυρω στα 500 βαττ...αστο ετσι.
> ελεγα να εβαζες μικροτερο Φ για να συντονιζει σε ακομη πιο στενο ευρος.
> ναι εχεις δικιο , στην πραξη θα το δεις ..
> τον αναλυτη ποσο τον πηρες? ειναι πιο φθηνος απο τον MFJ ? αυτον που εχει και uhf?



κοστος 360 + φπα + κουριερ.
Αυτο που πηρα παει εως τους 200 ΜΗz

Οσο για το ευρος που ειπες, και στα 2 Φ (χονδρο και λεπτο) , δεν βλεπεις ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ

(ετσι λεει το μηχανημα)

----------


## weather1967

> σαββα ΤΣΑΚΑΛΙ το PMR ,τι ειναι ?



Μάριε το PMR ειναι πομποδεκτες στα UHF με ισχύ 500 mw,και δεν απαιτειται αδεια ,διαβασε το παρακατω.

http://www.e-galaxy.eu/PMR.htm

----------


## jeik

> δημοσια τον γιωργο 231 ,δημητρη jeik ,δημητρη mits για τιs αμεσεs απαντησειs τουs στα μηνυματα που τουs ειχα στειλη ,σχετικα με την slim jim. γιωργο 231 συνεχισε ετσι να μαs τρελλαινειs με τιs κεραιοδοκιμεs σου,θελω να ανεβασειs περισσοτερα video,μονο τον θορυβο των blower που δουλευουν να ακουs φθανει. να ειστε παντα καλα.



Να  σαι  καλα , γι  αυτο  ειναι  τα  φορουμ , αλλωστε  το  αγαπαω  ιδιαιτερα  αυτο  το  φορουμ   και  πρεπει  να  το  υπηρετω  οσο  μπορω  καλυτερα , ελπιζω  και  τα  ποστ  μου  να  πετυχαινουν  το  σκοπο  τους.

Γιώργο , κριμα , εχασα  την  επιχειρηση  Jpole , ελπιζω  την  επομενη  να  ειμαι  μεσα.

Δημητρη  weather , οταν  γινονται  τετοιες  δοκιμες  οχι  μπαρμπεκιου , αλλα  ούτε  να  φας  ψωμι δεν  θυμασαι  :Rolleyes:  , εγω  το  εχω   παθει.
Την  τελευταια  φορα  που  πηγα  με  το  Γιώργο  για  δοκιμη , μειναμε  νηστικοι  ολη  μερα (Γι  αυτο  τωρα  αποφευγω  συστηματικα  να  παω  μαζι  του  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: ).-Ρε  του  λεω  θα  φαμε  τιποτα ? -Ενταξει  μου  λεει  , πιες  μια  κοκα  κολα   :Lol: .

----------


## jeik

> Μάριε το PMR ειναι πομποδεκτες στα UHF με ισχύ 500 mw,και δεν απαιτειται αδεια ,διαβασε το παρακατω.
> 
> http://www.e-galaxy.eu/PMR.htm



Αραγε  αν  του  βαλω  εξωτερικη  κεραια ( ξερεις  τι  κεραιες  δοκιμαζω) θα  ειναι  νομιμο ? σκεφτομαι  να  το  χτυπησω  για  δοκιμες.

----------


## jeik

> η j-pole ειναι σαν να εχεις ενα διπολο καλα συντονισμενο..
> η slim-jim ειναι 2 διπολα ..
> σε πειραμα που εκανα με PMR , η slim-jim ηταν κλασεις ανωτερη απο την
> j-pole , 19χιλιομετρα...χωρις οπτικη επαφη με PMR της πλακας απο carefour. 
> στη θεση σου δεν θα χρησιμοποιουσα τοσο χοντρο χαλκο
> αλλα ακριβως τη μιση διατομη.



Οντως  φιλε  ακουσα  ταλαντωτη  FM 40 βαττ  στα  48  χιλιομετρα !!!! χωρις  οπτικη  επαφη (αναμεσα  σε  βουνα)  :W00t:   :W00t: .

----------


## TSAKALI

> Αραγε αν του βαλω εξωτερικη κεραια ( ξερεις τι κεραιες δοκιμαζω) θα ειναι νομιμο ? σκεφτομαι να το χτυπησω για δοκιμες.



 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:   δηλαδη φιλε jeik αν ειναι παρανομο δεν θα βαλεις εξωτερικη 
κεραια???  ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ..οποιαδηποτε μετατροπη με σκοπο 
αυξησης της εμβελειας οπως και της διαμορφωσης ειναι παρανομη.

υ.γ. τι κεραιες δοκιμαζεις??

----------


## weather1967

> Αραγε αν του βαλω εξωτερικη κεραια ( ξερεις τι κεραιες δοκιμαζω) θα ειναι νομιμο ? σκεφτομαι να το χτυπησω για δοκιμες.



Δημήτρη ,ωραια ιδέα λεω να αγοράσω ενα ζευγάρι pmr και το antenna analyzer σαν του Γιώργου ,να πειραματιζομαι και εγώ με εξωτερικές (ψαροντουφεκα,αγκυρες,κανα πλεγμα οικοδομής,καγκελα,εξωτερικες συρομενες πορτες)να περναει η ώρα,και παράλληλα να φτιάξω και κανα χειμερινό παντοφλάκη για τα uhf να το κανω πύραυλο το pmr  :Lol:  :Lol: 
ΣΣΣττττ μονο να τα λεμε σιγά-σιγά να μην μας ακούσει ο Κώστας,ευτυχώς δεν θα το δεί αυτο το post  :Smile: .

Εννοείται παιδιά ότι τα παραπανω τα λεμε ετσι για καλαμπουρι  :Wink: .

Ασε Δημήτρη κατάλαβα ,εγώ παντος οταν πηγαινα στου Γιώργου θα ειχα μαζι μου και κανα τάπερ με κεφτεδάκια,η θα πηγαινα μετά το φαγητό  :Lol: .

----------


## jeik

> δηλαδη φιλε jeik αν ειναι παρανομο δεν θα βαλεις εξωτερικη 
> κεραια??? ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ..οποιαδηποτε μετατροπη με σκοπο 
> αυξησης της εμβελειας οπως και της διαμορφωσης ειναι παρανομη.
> 
> υ.γ. τι κεραιες δοκιμαζεις??



Μήπως να το τεκμηριώσεις λιγο αυτο ? Γιατί αν βαλω το PMR sto υπόγειο και δεν πιανει πουθενα κατι πρεπει να κανω ή ακομα χειρότερα , αν δέσω το pmr πάνω στον ιστο σε υψος 15 μέτρα θεωρειται μετατροπή ?


οι κεραιες που δοκιμάζω είναι ΕΔΩ  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  .........
......πως  σου  φαίνονται ? λείπει  απο  τη  φωτο  η  ground  plane.

----------


## TSAKALI

Αν δεν επεμβεις στο εσωτερικο του δεν ειναι μετατροπη...
Αληθεια ...ποια απο ολες "βγαινει" καλυτερα???

----------


## jeik

> Αν δεν επεμβεις στο εσωτερικο του δεν ειναι μετατροπη...
> Αληθεια ...ποια απο ολες "βγαινει" καλυτερα???



 
H SLIM JIM

Kαι  να  σημειωσω  ενα  περιστατικο  που  συνεβει  πριν  λιγο  καιρο: ''Ανοιγα''   σε  καποια  τυχαια  καθαρη  συχνοτητα  με  SLIM JIM  επι  τρεις  μερες  για  καποια  λεπτα  για  δοκιμη , κανοντας  ακροαση  σε  καποια  περιοχη  στα  10 χλμ  μακρυα  ανακαλυψα  οτι  ''τρωω''  ταπα  απο  καποιον  που  εξεπεμπε  στην  εκει  περιοχη  0,1 ΜΗΖ πιο  πανω  απο  μενα.Επειδη  τα  παω  πολυ  καλα  στην  ραδιογωνιομετρηση  και  με  ''τεχνικα  μεσα''  αλλα  και  θεωρητικα  βρηκα  ακριβως  την  οικοδομη  και  την  κεραια , ηταν  διπολο  κυκλικης  με  γκαμα , στερεωμενη  ενα  μετρο  πανω  απο  τα  καγκελα  να  κοιταει  σε  τυχαιο  σημειο (τι  πιο  φυσικο  αφου  ηταν  κυκλικης) .Λοιπον  καποια  μερα  που  ξαναπερασα  απο  το  σημειο  ειδα  οτι  η  κεραια  σηκωθηκε  5  μετρα  ψηλοτερα  και  να  κοιταει  πλεον  προς  πυκνοκατοικημενη  περιοχη. Σιγουρα  δεν  ηταν  τυχαιο , η  SLIM JIM  ''τρομαζει''  με  την  αποδοση  της  αλλα  υπενθυμιζω  οτι  δεν  κανει  για  επαγγελματικους  σκοπους  που  θελουμε  στιβαρες  κατασκευες  και  η  όποια  μειωμενη  erp  διορθωνεται  απο  τους  τεχνικους   με  παραπανω  βαττ , και  προς  το  παρον   δεν  θυμαμαι  να  ειδα  SLIM JIM  σε  διαταξη  κολινεαρ (θα  την  προσπαθησω  εγω).

----------


## TSAKALI

η slimjim , εχει ενα μειονεκτημα (για αλλους πλεονεκτημα), ειναι πολυ στενου ευρους..
αν σου φτανουν 2 η μια πανω στην αλλη, δοκιμασε αυτο...

----------


## jeik

Tην  εχω  δει  αυτην  αλλα  δεν  καταλαβαινω  ακριβως  πως  ειναι.

Το  σχεδιο  δεν  με  κατατοπιζει , τι  υψος  εχουν  και   οι  2  μαζι ?

----------


## TSAKALI

το υψος ειναι αναλογως την συχνοτητα..
για τους 100mhz παραδειγμα , ειναι 3 μετρα + το κενο αναμεσα (περιπου)

----------


## TSAKALI

jeik δωσε μου ακριβως τα μετρα αυτης που εχεις κανει,
και θα κανω ενα σχεδιο προσαρμοσμενο πανω στη δικια σου.
απλο ειναι , προσθετεις ακομη ενα L/2 στοιχειο  απο κατω.

----------


## jeik

uote=TSAKALI;323773]jeik δωσε μου ακριβως τα μετρα αυτης που εχεις κανει,
και θα κανω ενα σχεδιο προσαρμοσμενο πανω στη δικια σου.
απλο ειναι , προσθετεις ακομη ενα L/2 στοιχειο απο κατω.[/quote]

ειναι ρυθμιζομενη , απ οτι θυμαμαι για τους 108 την εβαζα στα 2,13 μετρα περιπου , αυτη που λες θα ειναι 4,26 + λ/2 ? για ριξε κανα σχεδιακι.

και μετα εχει σειρα η super j pole antenna

----------


## PARKER

Σε κάποιο post είχα διαβάσει ότι η slim jim μπορεί να πιαστεί κατευθείαν στον ιστό (από το κάτω μέρος του 3λ) χωρίς μόνωση.
Ισχύει αυτό?

(Δημήτρη Jeik το inbox σου είναι πλήρες, καθάρισε κανένα παλιό μήνυμα γιατί δε μπορείς να δεχτείς τίποτα)

----------


## TSAKALI

περιπου ετσι...

----------


## jeik

> Σε κάποιο post είχα διαβάσει ότι η slim jim μπορεί να πιαστεί κατευθείαν στον ιστό (από το κάτω μέρος του 3λ) χωρίς μόνωση.
> Ισχύει αυτό?
> 
> NAI , απ  οσο  δοκιμασε   ο  231 , εγω  εβαλα  σκουποξυλο  για  σιγουρια  αλλα  ισως  να  ειναι  καλυτερα  κατευθειαν  στο  μεταλο , θα  τη  βαλω  κι  εγω.
> 
> (Δημήτρη Jeik το inbox σου είναι πλήρες, καθάρισε κανένα παλιό μήνυμα γιατί δε μπορείς να δεχτείς τίποτα)



ΟΚ  :Smile: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Σε οτι αφορα, την διπλη slim ή την jpole, δειτε αυτο

http://www.hamhelpdesk.com/?p=889

Παιδια, εγω δεν καταλαβα τι λεει αυτο.

Αλλα οτι και να λεει, αυτη η πολυ μεγαλη κεραια, θα εχει στατικο προβλημα.
Ισως πρεπει να περαστουν αντιριδες απο πετονια και στην κεραια (για να μην σπασει στον πρωτο δυνατο αερα

ΥΓ
Παρκερ, η j pole ανευ κεντρικου στοιχειου ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ και τωρα την εχει ο Δημητρης για R&D ...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Σε κάποιο post είχα διαβάσει ότι η slim jim μπορεί να πιαστεί κατευθείαν στον ιστό (από το κάτω μέρος του 3λ) χωρίς μόνωση.
> Ισχύει αυτό?



Δεν καταλαβα πριν, τελος παντων

Ναι, ισχυει, τωρα ολες τις κεραιες, ετσι τις κατασκευαζω, γιατι "πιανουν" κατευθειαν πανω στον ιστο ...

----------


## TSAKALI

τωρα ειναι πιο κατατοπιστικο το σχεδιο, και χωρις προβληματα στηριξης...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> τωρα ειναι πιο κατατοπιστικο το σχεδιο, και χωρις προβληματα στηριξης...



ρε συ Σαββα, εισαι σιγουρος για την πολωση ?

Εγω αυτο σαν διπολο το βλεπω ! !

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Σε κάποιο post είχα διαβάσει ότι η slim jim μπορεί να πιαστεί κατευθείαν στον ιστό (από το κάτω μέρος του 3λ) χωρίς μόνωση.
> Ισχύει αυτό?
> 
> (Δημήτρη Jeik το inbox σου είναι πλήρες, καθάρισε κανένα παλιό μήνυμα γιατί δε μπορείς να δεχτείς τίποτα)



Εδω μπορεις να δεις , πως τις κατασκευαζω

----------


## TSAKALI

Γιωργο ναι , ειναι κολινεαρ, απλα τροφοδοτειται στη μεση.

----------


## Notios38

Μπορεις να αντιστρεψεις την τροφοδοσια βαζοντας το [θερμο] του καλωδιου στο λ/4 και το εξωτερικο  στο 3/4λ  και την πιανεις απο τον ιστο με μια δαγκανα... j-pole την κανω απο την φωτο...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητοι φιλοι του φορουμ και της RF.

*Αυτο το ΣΚ, υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανω μια ωραια δοκιμη.
Θα δοκιμασω τις jpole - slimjim - ground plane.*

H δοκιμη θα γινει με την βοηθεια ενος φιλου 
(δεν γραφω το ονομα του, αν θελει ας το γραψει εκεινος)
Οπου η αποσταση μεταξυ μας ειναι 37 χιλιομετρα ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ ! !
Εγω στις δοκιμες που εκανα, ειχα σημα μεχρι την πολη του, αλλα μεσα σε αυτην ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΓΑ.

Λοιπον, θα αλλαζω μια μια τις κεραιες, και θα δω με ποια απ ολες περναω εκει.
Βεβαια θα ακουσω ως αντιολογο, οτι στο ραδιοφωνο το ζητουμενο δεν ειναι η αποσταση αλλα η ομοιομορφη διασπορα σηματος.
Αυτο ομως δεν με νοιαζει, γιατι οπως εχω πει, οτι βλεπω, το "εχω" χαλαρα λογω ελευθερης συχνοτητας.

Η θεωρια σε συνδιασμο με την πραξη, θα με κανει να καταλαβω ΠΟΙΑ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ.
Φυσικα, θα βγουν και γενικα συμπερασματα για ολους μας ! !

υγ
λετε η να βγει καλλιτερη η ground plane ! !  :Huh:

----------


## PARKER

Με λίγη τύχη (αν ξεπεραστούν κάποια τεχνικά προβλήματα) ίσως δοκιμάσω κι εγώ τη slim jim, οπότε περιμένετε νέα μου και συγκρίσεις με τη gp sirio από Δευτέρα.  :Wink:

----------


## weather1967

Στάθη και Γιώργο αντε και καλες δοκιμές παιδιά :Smile: 
Γιωργο γιατι κατι μου λεει οτι η ground plane δεν θα περναει στον φιλο σου καθολου ? :Tongue2: 
Ψηφιζω slim jim the best.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Με λίγη τύχη (αν ξεπεραστούν κάποια τεχνικά προβλήματα) ίσως δοκιμάσω κι εγώ τη slim jim, οπότε περιμένετε νέα μου και συγκρίσεις με τη gp sirio από Δευτέρα.



Σταθη βρες σταθερο σημειο αναφορας.
Ολο και καποιος φιλος απο εδω θα ειναι σε καλο σημειο ...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Στάθη και Γιώργο αντε και καλες δοκιμές παιδιά
> Γιωργο γιατι κατι μου λεει οτι η ground plane δεν θα περναει στον φιλο σου καθολου ?
> Ψηφιζω slim jim the best.




Δημητρη, εγω θα ψηφισω, οτι βγει καλλιτερο ....
με 2 λογια ... SLIM JIM ή j pole

(Μας βλεπω σε λιγο να βαζουμε και στοιχηματα)  :Laugh:

----------


## PARKER

> Σταθη βρες σταθερο σημειο αναφορας.
> Ολο και καποιος φιλος απο εδω θα ειναι σε καλο σημειο ...



Οι δοκιμές γίνονται κάτω από "περίεργες" συνθήκες, (ώρες, περιοχές, έλεγχος "σημείων αναφοράς" κ.λ.π.) αλλά πιστεύω ότι κάποια βασικά και πιστεύω αξιόπιστα συμπεράσματα (αν τελικά γίνει η δοκιμή) θα εξαχθούν.

----------


## mits

Στάθη δεν γνωριζόμαστε, αλλά είμαι κοντά (περιοχή). Στείλε πμ αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια.

----------


## radiomario

γιωργο 231 ,καλεs δοκιμεs και γραψε  με τι ισχυ τιs εκανεs ,και βεβαια video στο you tube    :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητοι φιλοι,
κατασκευασα και εκανα ελεγχο σε μια slim jim.

Μετα τον ελεγχο, ειδα οτι υπαρχουν καποιες διαφορες στον συντονισμο σε σχεση με την j pole.

Λοιπον στην j pole οταν αλλαζεις θεση σε κονεκτορα και θετικο, η κεραια "συντονιζει" σε διαφορετικη συχνοτητα

Στην slim jim, η συχνοτητα συντονισμου, δεν αλλαζει με την μετακινηση.
Δηλαδη, εκει που την υπολογισες ... εκει θα βγει, και με την αλλαγη του κονεκτορα, παιζεις με τα στασιμα και με την αντισταση της κεραιας.

Με απλα λογια, η j pole ειναι πιο ευκολη κεραια.

----------


## radiomario

γιωργο 231 ,καλημερα ,την δοκιμασεs την slim jim ? τι εντυπωσειs εβγαλεs ? καλυτερη απο j pole ? κσι εγω την εφτιαξα συντονiσε αμεσωs ,αλλα εχω προβλημα πωs θα την στηριξω στον ιστο αλλωστε εμενα για τουs 88 το μηκοs ειναι 2.55 μετρα. καποια ιδεα γιωργο ? και εκει που εβαλεs το μανταλακι που φαινεται στη foto ειναι το μεροs που δεν ενωνονται μεταξυ τουs .please αν θελειs απαντησε.  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

... και επειδη πολλοι φιλοι ρωτησαν για εναν γρηγορο καλο και ευκολο τροπο σταθεροποιησης των στοιχειων ... δειτε καλα την φωτο.

Εκει που ειναι το κενο, υπαρχει ενα πλαστικο τμημα που ενωνει τα δυο στοιχεια.

Η κατασκευη αυτου ειναι απλη.

Κανεις ενα καλουπι με χαρτι οπου απο την μεσα πλευρα, βαζεις παντου σελοτειπ. στην συνεχεια βαζεις μεσα την ετοιμη κεραια και χυνεις σιλικονη (αυτη με το πιστολι)

σε 1 ωρα περιπου, η σιλικονη εχει στεγνωσει και η κεραια ειναι "μπετον αρμε"

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
Λογω της μεγαλυτερης δυσκολιας συντονισμου (σε σχεση με την j pole), 
πριν κανετε αυτην την σταθεροποιηση που σας γραφω, ΚΑΝΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ της κεραιας, ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> γιωργο 231 ,καλημερα ,την δοκιμασεs την slim jim ? τι εντυπωσειs εβγαλεs ? καλυτερη απο j pole ? κσι εγω την εφτιαξα συντονiσε αμεσωs ,αλλα εχω προβλημα πωs θα την στηριξω στον ιστο αλλωστε εμενα για τουs 88 το μηκοs ειναι 2.55 μετρα. καποια ιδεα γιωργο ? και εκει που εβαλεs το μανταλακι που φαινεται στη foto ειναι το μεροs που δεν ενωνονται μεταξυ τουs .please αν θελειs απαντησε.



αφησες απο κατω ενα σωληνα ή την εχεις κλειστη ?

Δοκιμη ουσιας δεν εκανα ακομα.

----------


## radiomario

γιωργο ,ναι αφησα απο το κατω μεροs του σωληνα 45 ποντουs ,οπωs εχειs και εσυ,αλλα ειναι δυσκολη η στηριξη τηs στον ιστο ,την εδεσα παραλληλα σε εναν ιστο μεταλλικο για καλυτερη στηριξη αλλαζει ομωs ο συντονισμοs,ο χαλκοσωληναs ειναι φ15,αν μπορειs ανεβασε foto,οποτε την στηριξειs σταθερα.το προβλημα με την slim jim ειναι η σταθερη στηριξη τηs, α οταν βρεχει το μεροs του κοννεκτορα που ειναι εκτεθειμενο δεν θα εχει προβλημα ?  γιωργο χθεs πηγα σε εναν φιλο που φερνει πραγματα απο γερμανια,για μεγαλουs η μικρουs ραδιοσταθμουs καινουργια η μεταχειρισμενα ειχε ενα ROHDE SCHNARZ 600 watt αν το γραφω σωστα με 1200 euro ψηφιακο με 14 πραστασιεσ ???? βεβαια ηταν παραγελλια για μεγαλο ραδιο επαρχιαs. αν θελειs τηλ πεs μου ,στο στελνω με pm.  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> γιωργο ,ναι αφησα απο το κατω μεροs του σωληνα 45 ποντουs ,οπωs εχειs και εσυ,αλλα ειναι δυσκολη η στηριξη τηs στον ιστο ,την εδεσα παραλληλα σε εναν ιστο μεταλλικο για καλυτερη στηριξη αλλαζει ομωs ο συντονισμοs,ο χαλκοσωληναs ειναι φ15,αν μπορειs ανεβασε foto,οποτε την στηριξειs σταθερα.το προβλημα με την slim jim ειναι η σταθερη στηριξη τηs, α οταν βρεχει το μεροs του κοννεκτορα που ειναι εκτεθειμενο δεν θα εχει προβλημα ?  γιωργο χθεs πηγα σε εναν φιλο που φερνει πραγματα απο γερμανια,για μεγαλουs η μικρουs ραδιοσταθμουs καινουργια η μεταχειρισμενα ειχε ενα ROHDE SCHNARZ 600 watt αν το γραφω σωστα με 1200 euro ψηφιακο με 14 πραστασιεσ ???? βεβαια ηταν παραγελλια για μεγαλο ραδιο επαρχιαs. αν θελειs τηλ πεs μου ,στο στελνω με pm.



Ωραια, εκει απου αφησες τους 45 ποντους βαλε 3 κλασικους σφυχηρες και εισαι ετοιμος
(αν δεις στο youtube) το βιντεο με την jpole, θα δεις οτι ετσι την εχω κι εγω.

http://www.youtube.com/user/gcryss23.../1/wDebyLP0DlY

Φυσικα οταν την βαζεις παραλληλα αλλαζει ο συντονισμος.

Οσο για την βροχη, οχι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. 

Το λινεαρ νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ ακριβο. Βεβαια δεν ξερω ποσο κανει καινουριο. Ομως με αυτα τα χρηματα, αγοραζεις rvr ...κλπ μεγαλυτερης ισχυος.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Εδω θα δειτε ενα γρηγορο ελεγχο με το analyzer.

ο τελικος συντονισμος σε ιστο δεν εχει γινει ακομα.
Παρα ταυτα τα στασιμα ειναι στο 1,1

----------


## Γιώργος 231

τελικα τα στασιμα στο 1,02

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Aλλος ενας τροπος για το καλουπι ειναι η πλαστελινη ! ! ! !

δειτε στις φωτο πως

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Θα ηθελα να απαντησω δημοσια σε ενα πμ που ελαβα, σχετικα με τον καθαρισμο μιας κεραιας απο χαλκοσωληνα.

Οι ερωτησεις ηταν
1 αν η διαβρωση μιας κεραιας , επηρεαζει την ακτινοβολια ?
2 πως μπορει καποιος να καθαρισει μια κεραια χαλκου ?

1 Δεν γνωριζω, αλλα δεν εχω δει και διαφορες

2 ριξτε αλατι και ξυδι πανω σε ενα υφασμα και τριψτε χαλαρα την κεραια απο χαλκο.
σε 2 λεπτα η κεραια θα ειναι σαν καινουρια

----------


## electron

Σχετικά με την οξείδωση του χαλκού θα έλεγα ότι θεωρητικά δεν είναι καλή για την ακτινοβολία της κεραίας που ως συνέπεια έχει την αλλοίωση της σύνθετης αντίστασης της ακτινοβολίας της.
Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι όλες οι επαγγελματικού τύπου κεραίες κατασκευάζονται από στοιχεία αλουμινίου ή inox. Τώρα αν θέλουμε να προστατέψουμε μια κεραία από χαλκό, μια καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να <ντύσουμε> τα στοιχεία της με θερμοσυστελόμενο μακαρόνι και όσα σημεία δεν μπορούν καλυφθούν με αυτό, με σιλικόνη. Επίσης μια άλλη ιδέα είναι η επικάλυψη των στοιχείων με κάποιο ανθεκτικό βερνίκι (π.χ το plastic) που περνάμε τις πλακέτες.
Τέλος ως ιδέα θα μπορούσαμε να συνδυάσουμε τους 2 παραπάνω τρόπους.

----------


## weather1967

> ριξτε αλατι και ξυδι πανω σε ενα υφασμα και τριψτε χαλαρα την κεραια απο χαλκο.
> σε 2 λεπτα η κεραια θα ειναι σαν καινουρια



Καί σέ μιά βδομάδα πάλι σαν κάρβουνο,ειδικα απο εδω και περα με τις αυξημενες υγρασιες  :Lol: 
Τώρα ειμαι υπερ της λυσης του βαψιματος αλλα οχι με πλαστικο βρε Γιώργο ,ουτε με βερνικι ,αλλα με λαδομπογιά πιστεύω καλυτερα.
ΥΓ : H πλαστελίνη ολά τα λεφτά  :Biggrin:  για καλούπι ,ενας αλλος τροπος θα ηταν να χρησιμοποιηθουν δυο κοματια plexy-glass ενα πανω και ενα απο κατω απο τον σωληνα και με 4 λαμαρινοβιδες να βιδωνοταν στον χαλκοσωληνα.
Δεν γνωριζω την αντισταση των 2 χαλκοσωληνων ,αλλα σε συστολες -διαστολες ,και εκτεθειμενο στον ηλιο στην βροχή ,φοβαμαι μπας και ανοιξη η σιλικόνη .

----------


## radiomario

αγαπητοι φιλοι, εφτιαξα και την slim jim εφτιαξα και μια j pole .η slim jim συντονισε αμεσωs ,ενω η j pole με παιδεψε ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.ειχε πολλα στασιμα τελικα τα εφερα σχεδον στο 1.1 ,απομακρυνονταs τα δυο στοιχεια που ειναι παραλληλα μεταξυ τουs 10 ποντουσ τουλαχιστον.μονο ετσι συντονισε .τελοs παντωs οι δοκιμεs θα γινουν οταν παω επαρχια για ψηφο. θα παιζουν και οι 2 κεραιεs ταυτοχρονα με 2 εννοειται διαφορετικα μηχανηματα στην ιδια ισχυ και τα δυο.ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ καθοδο βαζουμε βασει υπολογισμου η οσα μετρα μαs βολευει ??? παρακαλω οποιοs ξερει αs απαντησει. εγω δοκιμασα 8 μετρα rg 213 και στο τελοs εβαλα dummy load ειχε 1,1 στασιμα,οταν εβγαλα το dummy και εβαλα την κεραια γιατι ανεβαινουν τα στασιμα αφου υποτιθεται οτι και η κεραια ειναι 50 ωμ ? οποτε η λογικη λεει θελει υπολογισμο η καθοδο, εσειs τι εχετε διαπιστωσει με τιs δοκιμεs ? ο γιωργοs 231 και ο jeik μου εχουν απαντησει με pm και τουs ευχαριστω για μια ακομη φορα δημοσια. οι υπολοιποι την καθοδο την υπολογιζεται η οσο παρει ?

----------


## TSAKALI

για τους 88mhz,  >>>>> N x 0.5L x 0.66

L=300/88=3.40m   L/2=1.70  πχ Ν=7  >>>

7 x 1.7 x 0.66 = 7.85m  

κανε κανα δυο σπειρες  (κυκλους) στο ομοαξωνικο  ,λιγο μετα την κεραια,
για να αποφυγεις την εξωτερικη ακτινοβολια της καθοδου ,μπορει απο αυτο να ειναι τα στασιμα. Ο τελειος συντονισμος δεν ειναι απαραιτητα 
εκει που εχουμε τα λιγοτερα στασιμα , αλλα λιγο...παραδιπλα.

----------


## jeik

O ΑΚΡΙΒΗΣ ''συντονισμος'' είναι οταν παρουμε την μεγιστη ακτινοβολια απο την κεραια.
Η ΑΚΡΙΒΗΣ ''προσαρμογή'' είναι οταν τα περιπου 50 ωμ συνθετης αντιστασης της εξοδου του πομπου συνανταν ενα φορτιο (κεραια) που παρουσιάζει τιμή ακριβως ιση με του πομπου.
Ο ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ ''συντονισμος'' ειναι ακριβως αυτο που εννοει η λεξη ,συντονισμενη διαδικασια για σχεδον 100% αποδοση του συστηματος.
Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να το αναλυσω παραπανω (δεν αναλυεται , μονο πρακτικα , ο καθενας μονος του θα το ψαξει και θα το καταλαβει), και χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που επιτελους εγω περιπου το εμπεδωσα και το καταλαβα , επειτα απο μακροχρονια προσπαθεια.
Γιώργο (Σαββα :Blushing: ),μαλλον εχεις δικιο ,και κατι πας να πεις αλλα δεν το λες  :Smile: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> O ΑΚΡΙΒΗΣ ''συντονισμος'' είναι οταν παρουμε την μεγιστη ακτινοβολια απο την κεραια.
> Η ΑΚΡΙΒΗΣ ''προσαρμογή'' είναι οταν τα περιπου 50 ωμ συνθετης αντιστασης της εξοδου του πομπου συνανταν ενα φορτιο (κεραια) που παρουσιάζει τιμή ακριβως ιση με του πομπου.
> Ο ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ ''συντονισμος'' ειναι ακριβως αυτο που εννοει η λεξη ,συντονισμενη διαδικασια για σχεδον 100% αποδοση του συστηματος.
> Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να το αναλυσω παραπανω (δεν αναλυεται , μονο πρακτικα , ο καθενας μονος του θα το ψαξει και θα το καταλαβει), και χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που επιτελους εγω περιπου το εμπεδωσα και το καταλαβα , επειτα απο μακροχρονια προσπαθεια.
> Γιώργο ,μαλλον εχεις δικιο ,και   κατι πας να πεις αλλα δεν το λες .



Η αποψη μου Δημητρη, σχετικα με τις διαφορες εκδοσεις της 3/4 ...
ειναι η ιδια που εχω και με αλλες κεραιες.

Νομιζω οτι στο παρακατω λινκ, τα εχουμε γραψει ολοι μας.
Γραφουμε ΟΛΟΙ τα ιδια, ο καθενας με τον τροπο του

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45781

υγ
Η καλλιτερη κεραια για μενα, μπορει να ειναι η χειροτερη για εσενα ...

----------


## jeik

Σιγουρα ,ολα ειναι υποκειμενικα.

Να σου πω την αληθεια , αυτο που εγραψα ηταν πιο πολυ για να τονισω αυτο που καταλαβα τις τελευταιες μερες , αυτο που καταλαβα *εγω* , δηλαδη τελικα ολοι καλα κανουν και ρωτανε ΑΛΛΑ αν δεν δοκιμασεις ο ιδιος καποια πραγματα δεν γινεται προκοπη , διαβασα εκατονταδες θεωριες ακομη και απο τους πιο ειδικους ΑΛΛΑ μονο οταν κανω κατι μονος βλεπω τι γινεται , οσα και να ακουσω-διαβασω ειναι σχεδον τιποτα αν δεν τα δεις στην πραξη.Το ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ειναι οχι το να βγαλεις καποιο συμπερασμα αλλα ο τροπος που θα χρησιμοποιησεις για να το βγαλεις. 
Γι αυτο οσοι απλως διαβαζουν τα διαφορα ποστ και προσπαθουν να βγαλουν συμπερασμα θεωρητικο αδικα χαλανε τα ματια τους , πλακωθητε στο hardwear κι αφηστε το softwear  :Wink: .

ΥΓ. Ο Γιώργος που αναφερω ειναι ο  Σαββας  το ΤΣΑΚΑΛΙ , γραψτε λαθος :Blink:   :Blush: .

----------


## radiomario

αγαπητοι φιλοι. μια απορια ,οσον αφορα την καθοδο ,τον αριθμο που βρισκουμε 300/λ κλπ ,το πολλαπλασιαζουμε χ 1,2,3,4,5  χ 2,4, 6 ,8 η χ 1,2,3,4,5,6, κλπ. ευχαριστω tsakali σαββα ,για τον τυπο. ΚΑΛΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> αγαπητοι φιλοι. μια απορια ,οσον αφορα την καθοδο ,τον αριθμο που βρισκουμε 300/λ κλπ ,το πολλαπλασιαζουμε χ 1,2,3,4,5  χ 2,4, 6 ,8 η χ 1,2,3,4,5,6, κλπ. ευχαριστω tsakali σαββα ,για τον τυπο. ΚΑΛΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.



κοιτα,

θελεις πχ περιπου 15 μετρα καθοδο
και εχεις RG 213 Το οποιο εχει v.f 0.66
και θελεις να βγεις στους 100 μεγακυκλους

υπολογιζεις
300 / 100  Χ 0.66 = 1,98 ΑΡΑ ΤΟ λ/2 = 0.99

αρχιζεις τωρα τους πολ/μους με ζυγα νουμερα για να βρεθεις κοντα στα 15 μετρα που θελεις

0.99 Χ 18 = 17,82
0.99 Χ 16 = 15,84
0.99 Χ 14 = 13,86

υγ
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
Το 0.66 ειναι για το 213, καθε καλωδιο εχει διαφορετικο v.f

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ 2
αν θελεις μπορεις να κανεις τον υπολογισμο οχι με λ/2 αλλα με λ.
σε αυτην την περιπτωση, μπορεις να πολ/ζεις και με μονα νουμερα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

οι κεραιες που δοκιμαζουμε εδω, ειναι κατα 70% βασισμενες στην θεωρια και κατα 30 % τροποποιημενες πρακτικα.

Αρα ΤΑ db και τα λοβοδιαγραματα της θεωριας, ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ.

Οταν λοιπον κατασκευαζουμε μια κεραια στο περιπου, και μετα λεμε οτι δουλευει καλα ... *στην ουσια ΔΕΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.*

Αυτη η κεραια που κατασκευασαμε, μπορει να βγαζει λιγοτερα ή περισσοτερα db απο αυτα που λεει η θεωρια.

και μπορει να εχει λιγοτερα db και να "παιζει" καλλιτερα 
ή
μπορει να εχει περισσοτερα db και να μην "περναει" πουθενα.

Ας ξεχασουμε λοιπον τα db, ας δουμε τι θελουμε, ας ριξουμε λιγη μελετη στα  λοβοδιαγραμματα και στο τι ζηταμε.

Αν μια κεραια δεν εχει στασιμα, τοτε , διωχνει ολο το σημα και τιποτα αλλο.
*Τωρα αν τυχει, η κεραια αυτη, να ακτινοβολει ετσι οπως η περιοχη μας απαιτει ... ειμαστε απλα τυχεροι ..*.

Το να λεμε για πολλα db μιας κεραιας, τοτε δεν θα ηταν λαθος, ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ να λεμε και για πολλα χαμενα db ...

----------


## TSAKALI

Δυστυχως στις υψηλες συχνοτητες , η θεωρια απεχει απο την πραξη.
αλλα βαδιζουμε παντα με βαση την θεωρια..και βλεπουμε στην πραξη 
τι γινεται. συμφωνω με τον jeik, και εγω καπως ετσι βγαζω τα συμπερασματα μου. 
Για την "καθοδο", επιμενω, οτι εχει σημασια το μηκος.
υπαρχουν πολλοι που διαφωνουν ( και επαγγελματιες), αλλα το ειδα στην 
πραξη.
Για την slim jim τωρα, αν την στηριζατε αλλιως , δηλαδη να μην ηταν "γειωμενη" στον ιστο ,θα βλεπατε πιστευω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα, γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε,ακτινοβολει και ενα μικρο κομματι του ιστου ετσι. αλλα θα ηταν πιο δυσκολη η στηριξη της.

Γιωργο με τον αναλυτη κεραιων που εχεις, πιστευω οτι αισθανεσαι σαν 
τον μονοφθαλμο αναμεσα σε τυφλους  ε?  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Για την slim jim τωρα, αν την στηριζατε αλλιως , δηλαδη να μην ηταν "γειωμενη" στον ιστο ,θα βλεπατε πιστευω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα, γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε,ακτινοβολει και ενα μικρο κομματι του ιστου ετσι. αλλα θα ηταν πιο δυσκολη η στηριξη της.
> 
> Γιωργο με τον αναλυτη κεραιων που εχεις, πιστευω οτι αισθανεσαι σαν 
> τον μονοφθαλμο αναμεσα σε τυφλους  ε?



Σαββα, δεν εχει καμια σημασια αν ειναι "γειωμενη" ή οχι
(το λεει και η θεωρια .. και η πραξη .. και ο αναλυτης :Cool: )

Με τον αναλυτη φιλε ... τα εχω δει ολα  :W00t: 
Αν εχεις σταθερες παραμετρους, βλεπεις σε καθε αλλαγη που κανεις τι αλλαζει (πχ συχνοτητα ή αντισταση).
Ελπιζω να μην μου τυχει, αλλα με αυτο το gadjet βλεπεις, αν, και που, εχει καποιο καλωδιο προβλημα και βλεπεις αν το καλωδιο κανει για την συχνοτητα σου. Τα τελευταια προσωπικα δεν τα εχω ψαξει ακομα.

----------


## TSAKALI

> Σαββα, δεν εχει καμια σημασια αν ειναι "γειωμενη" ή οχι
> (το λεει και η θεωρια .. και η πραξη .. και ο αναλυτης)



δεν "βλεπεις" την ακτινοβολια ομως...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> δεν "βλεπεις" την ακτινοβολια ομως...



Δυστυχως ...

----------


## PARKER

Έκανα μια σύγκριση μεταξύ των δύο αυτών κεραιών, στην ίδια σχετικά καθαρή συχνότητα, με το ίδιο μηχάνημα. Οι δοκιμές έγιναν Κυριακή και Σάββατο πρωινές ώρες (7-10,30), από σημείο αρκετά ψηλά με οπτική επαφή και στα τέσσερα σημεία του ορίζοντα . Η ακρόαση έγινε με δέκτη αυτοκινήτου.
Μέτρησα την απόσταση με το Google Earth και μια πρώτη διαπίστωση είναι ότι δεν είδα καμία αισθητή διαφορά .
Οι παρακάτω αναφερόμενες αποστάσεις είναι πάντα σε ευθεία. Αναλυτικότερα, με ισχύ 50 watt, με στάσιμα 1,3 στη ground plane, και 1,3 και στη slim Jim, βόρεια της περιοχής μου κάλυπτα απόσταση 14 χλμ. νότια 15, ανατολικά 4 (το άκουσα πάλι στα 7 αλλά μόνο για περίπου 1 χλμ. ) και δυτικά 27 (!!!!).
Οι αποστάσεις αυτές ήταν το maximum, δηλ. για παράδειγμα στα βόρεια, το ψιλο-έχανα για κάποια 800 – 1000 μέτρα και το άκουγα πάλι, λόγω παρεμβολών, το ίδιο και δυτικά, όπου για παράδειγμα στην Ελευσίνα άκουγα κάποιους τοπικούς . Επίσης σε μεγάλα διαστήματα η ακρόαση ήταν απλώς υποφερτή (έως και ανυπόφορη   :Lol:  )από άποψη ισχύος σήματος. 

Η ικανοποιητικότερη εκπομπή ήταν προς τα δυτικά όπου είχα τα μικρότερα κενά και τη μέγιστη απόσταση (μέχρι το χωριό Νεράκι, περίπου 6 χλμ. μετά τα διόδια Ελευσίνας.)
Η χειρότερη ανατολικά όπου 4χλμ με το ζόρι και με αρκετό θόρυβο από κάτω, χωρίς κάποια εμφανή παρεμβολή.
Οι αποστάσεις *αυτές ήταν ίδιες και για τις 2 κεραίες*, αλλά με την ground plane ήταν κάπως πιο «σκληρό» το σήμα, δηλ, δεν πέρναγε εύκολα θόρυβος από ξυσίματα και παρεμβολές.
Περίμενα ότι η Slim Jim θα είχε κατά τι μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια και πιο «σκληρό» σήμα.
Όσον αφορά τη Slim Jim συντονίζει πολύ εύκολα, στο πρώτο στήσιμο με ιστό 1 μέτρο τα στάσιμα ήταν 1:1 αλλά όταν προσετέθη ιστός άλλο ένα μέτρο, πήγαν 1,3. (Επειδή ήταν δύσκολο να την κατεβάσω πάλι, το άφησα στο 1,3).
Το μειονέκτημά της είναι ότι την έχω κάνει αρκετά βαριά γιατί , για να μπορεί να συντονίζει σε όλη την μπάντα, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει χαλκοσωλήνες 18 και 15 φ και οι σύνδεσμοι για αυξομείωση των στοιχείων γίνονται με ρακόρ τα οποία προσθέτουν αρκετό βάρος, με αποτέλεσμα να καθίσταται δύσκολη στη στήριξή της.
Ενδιάμεσα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει 2 πλαστικά κουτάκια από δισκέτες στα οποία έχω κάνει ανοίγματα για να κρατούνται οι σωλήνες σταθερές και στην προβλεπόμενη απόσταση, ενώ στην πλάτη της κεραίας έχω δέσει ένα ξύλινο κοντάρι 1,5 μ. για λόγους σταθερότητας.
Υπάρχει σκέψη να αντικατασταθούν τα ρακόρ με κάποιο άλλο σύστημα εμβόλου για αυξομείωση του μήκους των στοιχείων και αν τα καταφέρω θα την ξαναδοκιμάσω.
(Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι η κεραία στήνεται και αποσυναρμολογται μετα απο κάθε χρήση)

----------


## jeik

Σταθη , πολυ  ωραια  η  κατασκευη , βαλε  ακομη  ενα  σφικτηρακι  εκει  που  ειναι  ο   κονεκτορας  για  να  τον  κανεις  αθανατο ,  οσο  για  την  εμβελεια  αστα  να  πανε , τελικα  εχει  σχεση  με  τον  λωβο  που  κανει  η  καθε  κεραια  ,και  τιποτα  δεν  ειναι  το  ιδιο  για  ολους  , ουτε  στανταρ  db  υπαρχουν  ουτε  τιποτα , διαλεγεις   οτι  σου  ακουγεται  καλυτερα.Αυτο  συζηταμε  τωρα  τελευταια  με   τον  231 , οτι  σου  ακουστει  καλυτερα  αναλογα  με  την  μορφολογια  του  εδαφους  ειναι  και  το  καλυτερο  :Smile:  , keep  searching  :Wink: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Σταθη ... υπεροχος

Κριμα που δεν ειδες διαφορες  :Sad: 

Το ανοιγμα, που ειναι ?
(Στις φωτο, βλεπω οτι η κεραια ειναι κλειστη)

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Σταθη , πολυ  ωραια  η  κατασκευη , βαλε  ακομη  ενα  σφικτηρακι  εκει  που  ειναι  ο   κονεκτορας  για  να  τον  κανεις  αθανατο ,  οσο  για  την  εμβελεια  αστα  να  πανε , τελικα  εχει  σχεση  με  τον  λωβο  που  κανει  η  καθε  κεραια  ,και  τιποτα  δεν  ειναι  το  ιδιο  για  ολους  , ουτε  στανταρ  db  υπαρχουν  ουτε  τιποτα , διαλεγεις   οτι  σου  ακουγεται  καλυτερα.Αυτο  συζηταμε  τωρα  τελευταια  με   τον  231 , οτι  σου  ακουστει  καλυτερα  αναλογα  με  την  μορφολογια  του  εδαφους  ειναι  και  το  καλυτερο  , keep  searching .



*Δυστυχως, εχεις δικιο.*

Μπορει μια κεραια που κατασκευασα και δοκιμασα και παιζει τελεια απο το σπιτι μου, στο δικο σου σπιτι, υπαρχει περιπτωση, να μην δουλευει καθολου καλα.

Πχ
Κατασκευαζω μια ground plane, στο περιπου (δηλαδη τα στοιχεια δεν εχουν ολα το ιδιο μηκος - η γωνια των στοιχειων ειναι λιγο διοφορετική απο αυτην της θεωριας... κλπ)
Αυτη λοιπον η κεραια θα εκπεμπει παλι, στο περιπου ,οπως μια κλασικη ground planer.
Δηλαδη, ο λοβος θα ειναι διαφορετικος απο αυτον που εχουμε απο την θεωρια.

*Τωρα, υπαρχει περιπτωση, σε αυτην την "περιπου G.P", το σημα να φυγει ακριβως εκει που θελω - παντα σε σχεση με την περιοχη μου.

Αν ομως, βαλει καποιος αλλος αυτην την κεραια, υπαρχει περιπτωση να χανει ολο το σημα του στα πουρναρια ...*

Δυστυχως, ειναι πολυ δυσκολο, να πετυχουμε την ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ η οποια θα εχει αριστα αποτελασματα σε ολους μας.

καλες μας δοκιμες

----------


## PARKER

> Σταθη ... υπεροχος
> 
> Κριμα που δεν ειδες διαφορες 
> 
> Το ανοιγμα, που ειναι ?
> (Στις φωτο, βλεπω οτι η κεραια ειναι κλειστη)



Το άνοιγμα υπάρχει, αλλά δε φαίνεται γιατί το καλύπτει το δεύτερο πλστικό κουτί ώστε να τα κρατάει παράλληλα και είναι περίπου 2,5 cm.
Τελικά έχεις δίκιο, μια κεραία που για μένα παίζει φανταστικά, για κάποιον άλλο μπορεί να μη κάνει τίποτα.
Σημ. η GroundPlane των δοκιμών είναι η γνωστή sirio.

----------


## PARKER

> Σταθη , πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη , βαλε ακομη ενα σφικτηρακι εκει που ειναι ο κονεκτορας για να τον κανεις αθανατο , οσο για την εμβελεια αστα να πανε , τελικα εχει σχεση με τον λωβο που κανει η καθε κεραια ,και τιποτα δεν ειναι το ιδιο για ολους , ουτε στανταρ db υπαρχουν ουτε τιποτα , διαλεγεις οτι σου ακουγεται καλυτερα.Αυτο συζηταμε τωρα τελευταια με τον 231 , οτι σου ακουστει καλυτερα αναλογα με την μορφολογια του εδαφους ειναι και το καλυτερο  , keep searching .



Ακόμη είναι πρόχειρη, θα βρώ κάτι πιό μόνιμο για στήριξη του κονέκτορα γιατί προς το παρόν είναι στον αέρα.
Δυστυχώς έιναι πολύ βαριά η κατασκευή και θα προσπαθήσω να αντικαταστήσω τα ρακόρ που προσθέτουν πολύ βάρος, με αποτέλεσμα να λυγίζει, με κάτι άλλο. Ο χθεσινός αέρας την έκανε πολύ επισφαλή, γιαυτό την λύνω και τη δένω καθε φορά που πρόκειτε να τη δοκιμάσω.

----------


## radiomario

χαρα στο κουραγιο σου σταθη καθε φορα να λυνειs και να δενειs τη slim jim.  δημητρη jeik ,διαβασα σε αλλο post,για μια κεραια τυπου ρομβου που ειχεs φτιαξει-δοκιμασει ,δημητρη  jeik τι απεγινε αυτη η κεραια ,δεν αξιζε ? μου φανηκε πολυ απλη η κατασκευη ,γι αυτο το αναφερω . αν θελειs γραψε εντυπωσειs σου,αυτη που εμοιαζε σαν σταυροs -ρομβοs.  :Lol:

----------


## jeik

Αυτος ο ρομβος ειναι πολυ ευκολος οντως στην κατασκευη αλλα τη δοκιμασα πολυ λιγο σε σχεση με τις αλλες.Υπηρχαν δυστυχως πολλοι θορυβοι στην περιοχη και στην μπαντα και τα συμπερασματα μου τελικα δεν μπορω να τα επιβεβαιώσω.Το σιγουρο και αρνητικο ειναι 1.Κανει την τηλεοραση καλοκαιρινη απο αρμονικες , 2.πρεπει να βρεις την συχνοτητα που ακτινοβολει καλυτερα αλλιως δεν θα εχεις τα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα , δηλαδη πολλλλλλεεεεεεςςςς δοκιμεςςςςς.
Εχω να δωσω μια συμβουλή , (τη γνωστη) , δοκιμαστε μονοι σας , μονο ετσι θα βρειτε την καταλληλη.
Θυμαμαι παλια τα περιοδικα που σου ανεβαζαν τα σχεδια , με καποιο εσκεμενο λαθακι για να καταληξεις τελικα να τα αγοραζεις ετοιμα απο αυτους.
Εδω τουλαχιστον προτεινουμε κατασκευες με ευτελεις πρωτες υλες και θαυμασια αποτελεσματα , μια κρεμαστρα , σωληνες πεταγμενους σε πληθωρα στις ταρατσες , χαλκινα ηλεκτρικα καλωδια , σκουποξυλα  :Biggrin:  , ορεξη να χεις να φτιαχνεις.Αργοτερα θα παραθεσω 2 φωτο με τα γνωστα μανταλακια (μπουγαδας) και πως μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν ως  βοηθημα  σε μια κεραια  :Smile: .

----------


## PARKER

> χαρα στο κουραγιο σου σταθη καθε φορα να λυνειs και να δενειs τη slim jim. δημητρη jeik ,διαβασα σε αλλο post,για μια κεραια τυπου ρομβου που ειχεs φτιαξει-δοκιμασει ,δημητρη jeik τι απεγινε αυτη η κεραια ,δεν αξιζε ? μου φανηκε πολυ απλη η κατασκευη ,γι αυτο το αναφερω . αν θελειs γραψε εντυπωσειs σου,αυτη που εμοιαζε σαν σταυροs -ρομβοs.



Εντάξει, τι να κάνουμε, το άθλημα απαιτεί θυσίες. Το ίδιο κάνω και με τη Ground plane.Στήσιμο-ξεστήσιμο του ιστού απο τη ταράτσα και μάζεμα προσεκτικό. :Drool: 
Δημήτρη weather1967, πάνε οι πατάτες, τις φάγαμε και περάσαμε σε νέα κόλπα :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## weather1967

> Εντάξει, τι να κάνουμε, το άθλημα απαιτεί θυσίες. Το ίδιο κάνω και με τη Ground plane.Στήσιμο-ξεστήσιμο του ιστού απο τη ταράτσα και μάζεμα προσεκτικό.
> Δημήτρη weather1967, πάνε οι πατάτες, τις φάγαμε και περάσαμε σε νέα κόλπα



Μπράβο βρε Στάθη,δεν ειχα διαβασει για την δοκιμη τωρα το ειδα  :Blushing: .
Αψογος καλα επρεπε να στειλης ενα pm ,να κανουμε κανα ακουστηρι ,εδω σε μενα θα περναγε ανετα ,εχεις καλο περασμα δυτικα απο οτι μας ειπες.

ΥΓ 1: Παρεπιπτοντος στο Νερακη παω στην μια απο τις 2 παραλιακες ταβερνες για ψαράκη  :Biggrin: 
ΥΓ 2:Τελικα πανε οι πατάτες,τωρα βλεπω να βαζουμε κανα ανεμούρι στον ιστό  :Lol:

----------


## radiomario

3 κεραιεs στην επαρχια που ημουν για καποιεs μερεs ξεκουρασηs. το εργαλειο ηταν 300 watt με το blf 278 στην εξοδο.οι δεκτεs ηταν το sangean 909,και ο degen 1103.δοκιμασα  j-pole ,slim jim και διπολο με gamma match κατευθυνομενη. το μεροs που εγιναν οι δοκιμεs ,πισω ειχε βουνο,δεξια αριστερα λοφοι,μονο ευθεια ειχε ανοιγμα, η πιο κοντινη πολη απειχε 35 περιπου χλμ ,και οχι με οπτικη επαφη ,παλι λογω λοφου.εντυπωσειs ,με κατεπληξε η j-pole ,το μυστικο για να συντονισει αμεσωs , και για να μην κουνιεται το πανω μεροs του + ,εβαλα ενα κομματι φελιζολ μπλε οικοδομηs ενδιαμεσα τουs και το εσφιξα με τσερκι, το οποιο ηταν μεσσαιου μεγεθουs το οποιο το εκαψε αρχικα,εβαλα πιο μεγαλο παχοs και λυθηκε το προβλημα.h slim jim συντονισε πιο γρηγορα αλλα εχει τεραστιο προβλημα στηριξηs ,οσο και οτι σταμπαρεται πιο ευκολα. h j-pole περναγε παντου καλυτερα.σε αποσταση 35 χλμ, h j-pole εφερνε 10 μπαρεs η  slim jim 8 μπαρεs το διπολο το ιδιο. η πρωτη ειχε και πιο μεγαλο ευροs συχνοτητοs ενω και το σημα παταγε πιο δυνατα και στουs φορητουs αλλα και στο pioneer του αυτ/του. εννοειται οι κεραιεs στουs δεκτεs ηταν τελειωs κλειστεs, ενω η ληψη γινοταν σε 4 διαφορετικα σταθερα σημεια. ολεs οι κεραιεs ηταν ιδιοκατασκευη με μηδεν στασιμα,με rg213 καθοδο 6 μετρων, συντονισμενεs αρχικα με pll rvr 20 watt αναλογικο. και ισχυs εξοδου 300 watt παντα. αυτα.    :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ειδες Μαριε ... μας "παει" πολυ η επαρχια  :Lol: .

Οι μπαταριες σου ειναι στο full ?

Τι διπολο, τι slim, τι J pole, ... αυτο που μετραει ειναι η ψυχικη αναταση ...
και εσυ, με τις βολτες που εκανες πρεπει να το γουσταρες πολυ.

Μπραβο σου  :Wink:

----------


## radiomario

,τον γιωργο 231, και τον δημητρη jeik,που μου εδωσαν την βοηθεια τουs ,για την j-pole και slim jim .γιωργο οι μπαταριεs ηταν στουs φορητουs καινουργιεs και alkaline,αλλα τα δοκιμασα και με inverter  στα 220v απο την μπαταρια του αυτ/του. γιωργο 231 δεν στο κρυβω οτι με τρομαξε η j-pole σε αποσταση εωs 400 μετρων λογω του ευρουs που επιανε στην συχνοτητα,βεβαια ηταν καθαρη η συχνοτητα γυρω απο τουs 88 mhz που εγιναν οι δοκιμεs.γιωργο βαλε ενδιαμεσα φελιζολ στο μεροs που τελειωνει το _ και πιαστο με το πιο χοντρο τσερκι που θα βρειs και θα ειναι και πιο σταθερη,την δοκιμασα και με βροχη δεν ειχε προβλημα,ελαχιστα ανεβηκαν τα στασιμα. βαλε κανενα new video  .   :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## radiomario

γιωργο 2 λεξειs με τεραστια σημαιολογικη αξια.αν ζειs και δουλευειs στην αθηνα αυτεs οι 2 λεξειs σημαινουν τα παντα ,για λιγεs εστω μερεs μακρυα απο αυτην.ημουν για 15 ημερεs στην αγγλια για καποια σεμιναρια εκει να δειs ψυχοπλακωμα λογω καιρου, ανθρωπων κλπ. γουσταρω τα ατομα που κανουν το κεφι τουs,το χομπυ τουs ,μη λογαριαζονταs εξοδα,κουραση κλπ.  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ReFas

> το μυστικο για να συντονισει αμεσωs , και για να μην κουνιεται το πανω μεροs του + ,εβαλα ενα κομματι φελιζολ μπλε οικοδομηs ενδιαμεσα τουs και το εσφιξα με τσερκι, το οποιο ηταν μεσσαιου μεγεθουs το οποιο το εκαψε αρχικα,εβαλα πιο μεγαλο παχοs και λυθηκε το προβλημα.h slim jim συντονισε πιο γρηγορα αλλα εχει τεραστιο προβλημα στηριξηs ,οσο και οτι σταμπαρεται πιο ευκολα. h j-pole περναγε παντου καλυτερα.σε αποσταση 35 χλμ, h j-pole εφερνε 10 μπαρεs η slim jim 8 μπαρεs το διπολο το ιδιο.



Μάριε γειά σου.
Θέλω να ρωτήσω το φελιζολ που το έβαλες; σε ποιό σημείο, αν μπορείς με κάποιο σχήμα.
Τσέρκι όταν λες εννοείς το γνωστό μεταλλικό;
Οταν λες έκαψε; η RF;

Επίσης αν μπορείς να κάνεις την εξής δοκιμή.
Να παίζεις με την J-pole και εκεί που έχεις 10 μπάρες να κατεβάσεις ισχύ στο πομπό μέχρι να πάει στις 8 μπάρες.
Να βρείς δηλαδή πόση ισχύ πρέπει να κατεβάσεις απο τα 300 για να πας απο τις 10 στις 8.

Αν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτή τη δοκιμή με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## radiomario

νικο refas , λοιπον το φελιζολ που εβαλα ηταν αυτο το μπλε-θαλασσι που βαζουμε στιs οικοδομεs .ενα κομματι σε μεγεθοs 2 κουτιων τσιγαρων το μηκοs,το σφηνωνειs αναμεσα στουs 2 χαλκοσωληνεs εκει που τελειωνει το  ΠΛΗΝ  του χαλκοσωληνα ,ωστε η αποσταση των 2 χαλκοσωληνων να ειναι σταθερη μεταξυ τουs και στην αρχη και στο τελοs.το τσερκι εγω εννοω ,το δεματικο που ειναι πλαστικο ,ξερωγο τσερκι εγω το ξερω. ναι στην αρχη το εκαψε ,ειχα βαλει το μεσσαιο μεγεθοs ,το εκαψε λογω θερμοκρασιαs ,μετα εβαλα το πιο μεγαλο δεματικο που βρηκα ,οχι σε μηκοs αλλα σε παχοs-πλατοs και λυθηκε το προβλημα.τωρα για το φελιζολ δεν ξερω αν λογω θερμοκρασιαs λιωσει,αλλα εγω σε ισχυ 300 watt ,δεν αντιμετωπισα κανενα προβλημα. θελει παιξιμο- κοψιμο και με την καθοδο ,την εφερα σε ενα σημειο με ο στασιμα,εννοειται χρησιμοποιησα 3 διαφορετικεs καθοδουs για τιs 3 κεραιεs.οσον αφορα την slim jim την εδεσα παραλληλα σε ενα πλαστικο σωληνα δεμενη με δεματικα,αλλα επαναλαμβανω υπαρχει τεραστιο προβλημα στηριξηs ,ειδικα αν φυσσαει,ενω την κορυφη τηs την ειχα πιασει με σχοινι ,τραβωνταs το και δενονταs το ωστε να μην στραβωνει.φ 15 χαλκοσωληνα χρησιμοποιησα. το κατω μεροs τησ j-pole καθωs και το μεροs που ακουμπαει στον ιστο στηριξηs,εβαλα εξωτερικα λαστιχο ποτισματοs ωστε να μην πληγωσω-στραβωσω τον χαλκοσωληνα.με τουs σφυγχτηρεs, οχι δεν μπορουσα να κατεβασω ισχυ για περισσοτερεs μετρησειs, εννοειται υπηρχε δυνατοτητα χαμηλωματοs ισχυοs απο το linear το οποιο ειχε ενσωματωμενο pll,ελληνικηs εταιρειαs <marsal> ,υπηρχαν γυναικεια χερια ,αλλα δεν τα εμπιστευομαι .αλλη φορα θα γινουν πιο αναλυτικεs μετρησειs.προσοχη αν δεν εχειs μηχανημα με προστασιεs ,μπορειs να καψειs τρανζιστορ κλπ,μεχρι να συντονισειs την κεραια.     :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Μαριε, για να καταλαβω, στην περιεχη σου, η jpole ηταν η καλλιτερη ?
(που να το δει αυτο ο Δημητρης - jeik  :Lol: )

Αντε, σειρα τωρα να παρουν τα 2 διπολα. Εκει θελω να δω συμπερασματα !

----------


## jeik

> Μαριε, για να καταλαβω, στην περιεχη σου, η jpole ηταν η καλλιτερη ?
> (που να το δει αυτο ο Δημητρης - jeik )
> 
> Αντε, σειρα τωρα να παρουν τα 2 διπολα. Εκει θελω να δω συμπερασματα !



Μαριε ,  :Thumbup:   :Thumbup1:   :Dancing:  , ωραιος , γουσταρω.

Πολυτιμες οι δοκιμες σου .

Γιώργο , τα γνωστα , η καθε κεραια ειναι καλη αναλογα με τις απαιτησεις μας , οποια κατσει καλυτερα ειναι και η καλυτερη , *οχι για ολους αλλα για μας.*
Οι προσωπικες δοκιμες μετρανε.

Μαριε , γραψε λιγο το μηκος που εκοψες την jpole , για τους 88 , να κανω μια αντιπαραβολη.

----------


## radiomario

jeik ,τα στοιχεια τα εκοψα οπωσ μου τα ειχεσ στειλη σε pm ,για τουσ 88 mhz, το ΣΥΝ 2.55 μετρα και το ΠΛΥΝ Ο,85 μετρα. παιζει σιγουρα ρολο η περιοχη,οι διαπιστωσειs μου ειναι ακριβωs αυτεs που εγραψε ο γιωργοs 231. το μονο προβλημα ? ισωs ειναι λογω υγρασιαs παρουσιασε οξειδωση-πρασινισε στισ κολλησειs που ειχαν γινει. καθωs και στο σημειο που ακουμπουσε ο κοννεκτοραs πανω στα στοιχεια. για τιs κολλησειs εξησα λιγο εφυγε η πρασσινιλα και μετα το εβαψα,ενω στο μεροs του κοννεκτορα απλωs το καθαρισα με καθαρο πανι και τον ξαναεβαλα χωριs βαψιμο.δεν στο κρυβω με απογοητευσε η slim jim με αυτα που ειχα διαβασει εδω μεσα. ενω οι συνθηκεs εκπομπηs και για τιs 3 κεραιεs ηταν πιστευω τελειεs ,δεν υπηρχε κοντα τουs το παραμικρο εμποδιο απο τοιχουs-συρματα οτε-δεη-δεντρα-  κλπ.σε αποσταση τουλαχιστον 10 μετρων κυκλικα.αυτα, περιμενω νεεs δοκιμεs γιωργο 231 δημητρη jeik. ηδη την χαλασα την slim jim και την εκανα και αυτη j-pole.      :Lol:

----------


## jeik

:Confused:  Η  αληθεια  ειναι    οτι  εχω  πολυ  καιρο  να  δοκιμασω  την  jpole , μου  ειχε  μεινει  η  εντυπωση  οτι  ειναι  χειροτερη  απο  την  σλιμ  τζιμ.

Την  ξαναδοκιμαζω  υπο  νεες  συνθηκες , ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ποια θα βαλεις ?
την "ανευ στοιχειου" ?

ισως επειδη ο ιστος σου δεν ειναι αλουμινιο, να μην δεις καλα αποτελεσματα.

Καλλιτερα να δοκιμασεις / μετατρεψεις σε jpole την slim

----------


## jeik

Αυτο  θα  κανω """" μετατρεψεις σε jpole την slim """

----------


## radioamateur

http://www.hamuniverse.com/superjpolecal.html

Δοκίμασε κανείς να κατασκευάσει τη ενισχυμένη J pole;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Την συνδεση αυτην την ειχε κανει ο βασιλης (billos) αλλα σε 5/8.

Προσωπικα δεν θα την δοκιμασω γιατι θα εχω προβλημα στηριξης .

Φαντασου 4,5 μετρα καθετου στοιχειου, με αυτην την ενωση στην μεση ...

Προς το παρον , εχω ετοιμη την κολινεαρ, την δοκιμασα μια φορα και δεν ειχε στασιμα. Μετα απο αυτο, πρεπει να την τοποθετησω σωστα, ψηλα και να δω που βγαινει παραεξω.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Σε αυτην την σελιδα, που εχει τις κεραιες, με την μικρη εμπειρια μου, δεν βλεπω καμια τρελη διαφορά στην απλη jpole και στην "διπλη" jpole.

http://www.hamhelpdesk.com/nec-shoot...-shootout.html

Aν μπορει καποιος ειδικοτερος στα διαγραμματα να ριξει λιγο φως θα ηταν καλλιτερα ...

----------


## radios

Επειδή το νήμα είναι πολύ μεγάλο, δεν έχω διαβάσει όλες τις θέσεις! Λοιπόν θα προσπαθήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου να σας μεταφέρω τις εμπειρίες μου γύρω από τις κεραίες που σας ενδιαφέρουν.
Η κεραία J είναι μια παραλλαγή της κλασικής λ/2 με τη διαφορά ότι κάνει χρήση μετασχηματιστή στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας, αντί του κλασικού L/C που χρησιμοποιεί η πρώτη. Δηλαδή μια λ/2 δε διαφέρει, εκτός από τον τρόπο τροφοδοσίας, από μια J.
Γενικά η λ/2 που τη τροφοδοτούμε στην άκρη παρουσιάζει υψηλή αντίσταση. Εάν τη τοποθετήσουμε σε κάθετη πόλωση παρουσιάζει χαμηλή γωνία ακτινοβολίας κάτι το οποίο είναι και το ζητούμενο!
Τώρα η SLIM JIM είναι μια παραλλαγή της J η οποία και παρουσιάζει μεγαλύτερη απολαβή από αυτή μιας λ/2.
Καλύτερη από τις πιο πάνω είναι η κεραία μήκους λ 5/8. Παρουσιάζει χαμηλή γωνία ακτινοβολίας και υψηλότερο κέρδος (απολαβή) από τις προηγούμενες. 
Η SUPER J ή J COLLINEAR όπως αλλιώς λέγετε, παρουσιάζει υψηλότερη απολαβή από τις προηγούμενες, αφού δουλεύει 2Χ λ/2 σε φάση. Συμφασικές μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε και ... SLIM JIM!
Τώρα όσο αφορά τις συμφασικές 5/8 {2Χ5/8 ή 3Χ5/8} όσοι από εσάς έχετε δοκιμάσει τη μπάντα των 2 μέτρων, σίγουρα τις γνωρίζετε! 
Τέλος τα stak-αρισμένα συμφασικά δίπολα, τύπου COLLINEAR, έχουν το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα ότι ο κατασκευαστής μπορεί να ρυθμίσει τη γωνία ακτινοβολίας της κεραίας αρκετές μοίρες ΚΑΤΩ από τον ορίζοντα κάνοντας τες πολύτιμες για υπερυψωμένη χρήση πχ στη κορυφή ενός βουνού. Οι πιο μεγάλοι ίσως θυμούνται την εποχή που ξεκινούσε η επαγγελματική ραδιοφωνία, όπου πολλοί πήγαιναν και έστηναν «μηχανάκια» στα βουνά, τα οποία όμως δεν ακούγονταν καθόλου καλά μέσα στην Αθήνα αλλά έσκιζαν εκτός Αθηνών! Αυτό συνέβαινε διότι οι «τεχνικοί της εποχής» δε γνώριζαν τα περί tilt των λοβών. Αυτά τα … λίγα.
Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Γεια σου Γιωργο και καλη αρχη στα ηλεκτρονικα.

Χωρις να διαφωνω, τα διαγραμματα στο λινκ που εβαλα δεν εχουν και τρελες διαφορες.

Ειναι τα διαγραμματα λαθος ?

Και μια σκεψη,
Αν το αποτελεσμα της ακτινοβολιας μιας colinear jpole, ειναι το ιδιο με μια κλασικη κολινεαρ τοτε γιατι οι jpoles δεν παιζουν σε κανενα βουνο ?
(φαντασου οικονομια, ουτε σπλιτερ, ουτε καλωδια, ουτε tilt up, ουτε "αρπαξε το gama" ... τιποτα απολυτως. Στο τσακ 3 η 4 jpolakia, μια μικρη παντεντα για σταθεροτητα και ολα ετοιμα)

----------


## jeik

Γιώργο radios , καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ , θα ηθελα και τη δικη σου γνωμη 

(1) γι αυτην .....http://cgi.ebay.com/TOP-GAIN-FM-Broa...item1c0ed31b88 , αυτην ειναι 2Χ3/4.

(2) ή γι αυτην .....http://fmbroadcastantenna.com/dominator.html .......1Χ3/4 ή  0,82λ αλλά εχει και σ' αυτην 2Χ3/4 , και ονομαζεται PHAZOR.

που στην ουσία ειναι βελτιωμένες παραλλαγες μιας jpole ,
αν δεν τις συνάντησες ποτε γράψε οτι καταλαβαινεις  :Smile:  μιας και βλεπω το ''κατεχεις'' το θέμα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη η πρωτη κεραια πρεπει να ειναι μια 5/8 κολινεαρ.
Μια τετοια ειχε κατασκευασει ο βασιλης (Billos)

Γιωργο σωστα λεει ο jeik, για ριξε τιποτα

----------


## radios

Καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.  :Smile:  
@ Γιώργο 231, τα διαγράμματα πράγματι είναι λίγο «παράξενα», παρ’ όλα αυτά όμως κάποια από τις τρείς κεραίες εμφανίζει μεγαλύτερη απολαβή κατά 2db. Αυτό δε πρέπει να σε αφήνει ασυγκίνητο! Ο τύπος στην συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα υποστηρίζει ότι υπερτερεί η 2χλ/2 έναντι της 2χ5/8 κατά 2db. Αυτό θα ήθελα πολύ να το δω και στη … πράξη!
Όσο για την σκέψη σου «_Αν το αποτελεσμα της ακτινοβολιας μιας colinear jpole, ειναι το ιδιο με μια κλασικη κολινεαρ τοτε γιατι οι jpoles δεν παιζουν σε κανενα βουνο ?_» το εξήγησα στο πρώτο post  γράφοντας, «_Τέλος τα_ _stak__-αρισμένα συμφασικά δίπολα, τύπου COLLINEAR, έχουν το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα ότι ο κατασκευαστής μπορεί να ρυθμίσει τη γωνία ακτινοβολίας της κεραίας αρκετές μοίρες ΚΑΤΩ από τον ορίζοντα* κάνοντας τες πολύτιμες για υπερυψωμένη χρήση πχ στη κορυφή ενός βουνού_». Αυτός είναι ο ένας λόγος. Ο άλλος είναι η διαχείριση της ισχύος. Φαντάζεσαι μια J να τροφοδοτούνταν με … 20KW;  :Crying:  Ουάου! Δε θα έμενε ούτε ο πύργος στη θέση του!!!
*Από αυτές που προτείνεις σίγουρα καλύτερη είναι  TOP GAIN FM Broadcast Antenna αλλά διαφωνώ με τη τιμή πώλησης την οποία θεωρώ λίαν επιεικώς ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ! Αυτή η κεραία πρέπει να είναι 3χ5/8.* 

Για να βάλουμε όμως τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά Γιώργο 231, πρέπει να μας πεις από τι είδους σημείο θα παίξει η κεραία σου. Δηλαδή από βουνό, από πόλη, κατάλαβες τι εννοώ. Τι ισχύ θα δώσεις, κτλ. Εάν πχ παίξεις από βουνό η κεραίες 5/8 δε σου κάνουν. Εάν παίξεις μέσα από πόλη είναι πολύ καλές. 
Ελπίζω να κάλυψα κι εσένα Δημήτρη jeik. 



*Δείτε το συνημμένο αρχείο σαν παράδειγμα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Προς μελετη το παρακατω, παρακαλω θα ηθελα γνωμες ..

http://www.hamhelpdesk.com/antennas/...-shootout.html

Και το καλλιτερο

http://www.hamhelpdesk.com/antennas/...-shootout.html

----------


## jeik

> Προς μελετη το παρακατω, παρακαλω θα ηθελα γνωμες ..
> 
> Και το καλλιτερο
> 
> http://www.hamhelpdesk.com/antennas/...-shootout.html



χα χα , δεν σχολιαζω τα αυτονοητα αλλά το λωβοδιαγραμμα , ..σαν της τρελης τα μαλια  :Tongue2:  , να γιατι δεν παιζουν oi full wave.

radios , thanks , εχεις δικιο ειναι 3Χ5/8 , σημειωτεον οτι εφτιαξα μια απο αυτες (δεν λεω ποια) , και κατα τα φαινομενα σκοτώνει !!!!! , αλλά δεν ειναι ακομα τιποτα τελικο , θελω πρωτα να βαλω και ενα απλο διπολο , kai μια jpole , συντονισμενες στην ιδια συχνοτητα--στασιμα κλπ κλπ , ιδιο υψος ,........ θα  μετρηθουν και οι τρεις την ιδια ωρα σε συγκεκριμενη αποσταση απο  ένα  φιλο  να δουμε τι ψαρια πιανουν.

και υπενθυμιζω οπως προανεφερες για τα tilt οτι ολες οι κεραιες ειναι καλες (οι κακες ειναι στη φυλακη) , αναλογα με το σημειο που θελουμε να καλυψουμε κατα περιπτωση.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη, την μισου κυμματος την ειδες ?
Δεν ειναι κακη

----------


## jeik

> Δημητρη, την μισου κυμματος την ειδες ?
> Δεν ειναι κακη



Ναι , μια  χαρα φαινεται , τι  διαστασεις  εχει  αυτη ?

----------


## radioamateur

Πηγή:http://www.5-9report.gr/

http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/4...ol90page28.jpg

----------


## electron

Καλή η ιδέα της γραμμής των 300 Ωμ αλλά αναρωτιέμαι, παράγονται σήμερα τέτοια καλώδια;

----------


## jeik

Μα , αυτη η κατασκευή ειναι πασιγνωστη , σε γνωστο σαιτ μαζι με τις χαλκοσλιμτζιμ εχει τελευταια και αυτην αλλα ειναι τελειως απλη και μη πρακτικη (δηλαδη μαπα), αφου πρεπει να στηριχτει πανω σε ξυλο ενω η μεταλικη ειναι αυτοστηρικτη , γινεται επισης πανω σε ηδη υπαρχοντα σωληνα με την απλη προσθηκη ενος κοματιου λ/4 παραλληλα στον σωληνα και το κυριοτερο αντεχει κιλοβαττ , επισης ειναι αστειο να μας λεει οτι δεν πεφτουν τα στασιμα κατω απο 2,5-1,5 , τη στιγμη που τη δοκιμασαμε (την μεταλικη) με τουλαχιστον 5 γεφυρες και τα στασιμα φτανουν στο 1,1 πανευκολα και ταυτοχρονα εχουμε και μεγιστη ακτινοβολια , πλακα μας κανει ? με τα καλωδιακια θα παιζουμε , και τα στασιμα 1,5-2,5   :Confused1:  !!!!
Μαλλον για παιχνιδι προκειται κι οχι σοβαρη κατασκευή , ας μας πει και τα db , που ειναι τα db !!!! 
ωραιες οι θεωριες και τα σχεδιακια αλλα μαλον γι αυτους που δεν ξεκολιαστηκαν φτιαχνοντας κεραιες , τουλαχιστον εγω και καποιοι αλλοι εχουν καθε δικαιωμα να εχουν αποψη τεκμηριωμενη πανω στο θεμα  :Cursing:  , ''κοψτε στα 10,16 cm'' *σιγα μην μας ξεφυγει κανα χιλιοστο και τι θα κανουμε !!!!!!*

----------


## radioamateur

> Καλή η ιδέα της γραμμής των 300 Ωμ αλλά αναρωτιέμαι, παράγονται σήμερα τέτοια καλώδια;



http://www.freebytes.com/catalog/pro...roducts_id=934

 :W00t: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2J2Gyv89Dk"]YouTube- NON TI SCORDAR MAI DI ME feat giusy ferreri RMX MICKY DJ[/ame]

----------


## radios

@Γιώργος 231,
Καλησπέρα Γιώργο. Ξανακοίταξα το post #265
εκείνο που έχει τη σύγκριση λ/2 και ... 5/8! 
Τι να σου βρε παιδάκι μου! Δε μπορούσα το βράδυ να κλείσω μάτι!
Μα πως είναι δυνατόν; αναρωτιόμουν ξανά και ξανα ... 
Πράγματι στη σελίδα αυτή και όπως όλα δίχνουν η λ/2
υπερτερεί του radiator 5/8 και εκεί φυσικά τελειώνουν όλα!!!
ή μήπως όχι; ή μήπως τώρα αρχόζουμε;
Μετά από μια πιο πρεσεχτική ματιά η κεραία αυτή ΔΕΝ είναι η 5/8!!!  :Crying: 
Και τότε ποιά είναι οέο;;;
Η πραγματική 5/8, αγαπητοί μου έχει και ... ράντιαλ!
Που είναι τα ράντιαλ οέο;;;
Έδώ γεννάται ένα θέμα!
Το άρθρο το έγραψε ... άσχετος; ή μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο; 
Τώρα όμως, θα με βασανίζει άλλο ερώτημα!
Που είναι τα ράντιαλ ... οέο;;;  :Confused1:

----------


## jeik

γιώργο , νομιζωβ  οτι  απλως  ειναι  κομενη  στα  5/8  αλλα  σε  σχημα  jpole.

----------


## radioamateur

Αν φτιάξω την j με αλουμίνιο & μεταβλητά στοιχεία δεν θα είναι καλύτερα;Στην περίπτωση αυτή η εξωτερικη διατομή αλουμινιου αλλάζει;
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο σχέδιο που αναρτήσατε γίνεται προσαρμογή χωρίς χρήση balun ενώ στην Τεχνική Εκλογή αναφέρεται η χρήση του.
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος;
Δώστε τα φώτα σας...!!! :Σκέψη: 
Ευχαριστώ...!!!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Αν φτιάξω την j με αλουμίνιο & μεταβλητά στοιχεία δεν θα είναι καλύτερα;Στην περίπτωση αυτή η εξωτερικη διατομή αλουμινιου αλλάζει;
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο σχέδιο που αναρτήσατε γίνεται προσαρμογή χωρίς χρήση balun ενώ στην Τεχνική Εκλογή αναφέρεται η χρήση του.
> Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος;
> Δώστε τα φώτα σας...!!!
> Ευχαριστώ...!!!




Δημητρη, αν και η θεωρια λεει, αλλο υλικο, αλλη διαμετρο αρα αλλες διαστασεις, προσωπικα δεν υπολογιζω ουτε συντελεστες ουτε διαμετρο.
Και παντα συντονιζει ... (αντε να εχεις 1 με 2 ποντους διαφορά)

Τωρα σχετικα με το balun, εγω δεν βαζω, και δεν εχω προβλημα. 
Βεβαια ο τεχνικος υπευθυνος του wet μου ειπε οτι κακως δεν βαζω, 
αλλά αφου η κεραια "παιζει" καλα, και αφου δεν εχω ουτε στασιμα και αφου ολα τα στοιχεια (z μηκα ...κλπ) ειναι ενταξει ... ολα καλα. 

Με 2 λογια, η γνωμη μου ειναι, παρε τον τυπο (3/4 λ το μεγαλο, 1/4 το μικρο) και προχωρα.
Και αφου θα εχεις μεταβλητα στοιχεια, αν δεν σου βγει με την μια, θα σου βγει με μικρο αλλαγες.

Μετα την τριτη j pole που κατασκευασα, σημερα, οσες εχει φτιαξει, 
δεν χρειαζονται ουτε με την αντισταση ( αποσταση κονεκτορ - βασης κεραιας) να ασχοληθω.

Ερωτησεις
Ποσα watt θα της ριξεις ?
Πως θα βαλεις τον κονεκτορα στο στοιχειο ?
Εχεις αναλυτη ?
Με τι υλικο θα ενωσεις το + του κονεκτορα στο αλλο στοιχειο ?
Μηπως να κατασκευασεις , αυτην που λεω εγω "ανευ κεντρικου στοιχειου" ? (δηλαδη την αορατη )
Αν δεν κατασκευασεις την "αορατη" γιατι δεν παιζεις με χαλκο ?
(προσωπικα με Φ20, και με 1,5 Kwatt, δεν ειχα προβλημα)

----------


## radioamateur

Σκεφτόμουν να την κατασκευάσω με αλουμίνιο για να μην αγγαρέψω κάποιον να μου την κολλήσει.
Γιώργο οι κοννέκτορες θα μπουν ανάλογα με το τρόπο στήριξης που έχεις αναρτήσει σε φωτογραφία slim zim.
Πρόσφατα είδα και μια παροπλισμένη slim zim της τάξεως των 10 kw.Φανταστείτε στοιχεία χαλκού 4 με 5 cm διάμετρο.Ένα τεράστοιο τρομπόνι.Την εν λόγω κατασκευή την είδα σε γνωστή βιοτεχνία κεραιών FM στην Αθήνα.

Η απόσταση μεταξύ των στοιχείων στις J pole από την εξωτερική διάμετρο των στοιχείων πρέπει να είναι 6-8-10 cm πόσο ακριβώς για να συντονίσει με τη μια;Σε ρωτάω γιατί κάποιος αναγνώστης σε προηγούμενο post αντιμετώπισε πρόβλημα στο συντονισμό και το έλυσε λέει με απομάκρυνση των στοιχείων.Πόση να'ναι η αποσταση των στοιχείων;
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Σκεφτόμουν να την κατασκευάσω με αλουμίνιο για να μην αγγαρέψω κάποιον να μου την κολλήσει.

*Ρε συ, ο χαλκος, κολλαει και με κερακι ή με οινοπνευμα και βαμβακι.
Βουτα τις γωνιες στην σολτερινη
Αναψε το βαμβακι (κατω απο την σωληνα)
και σε 2 λεπτα αρχισε να κολλας με το κολλητηρι*

Γιώργο οι κοννέκτορες θα μπουν ανάλογα με το τρόπο στήριξης που έχεις αναρτήσει σε φωτογραφία slim zim.
Πρόσφατα είδα και μια παροπλισμένη slim zim της τάξεως των 10 kw.Φανταστείτε στοιχεία χαλκού 4 με 5 cm διάμετρο.Ένα τεράστοιο τρομπόνι.Την εν λόγω κατασκευή την είδα σε γνωστή βιοτεχνία κεραιών FM στην Αθήνα.

*Και παω στοιχημα οτι αυτη η κεραια ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ BALLON*

Η απόσταση μεταξύ των στοιχείων στις J pole από την εξωτερική διάμετρο των στοιχείων πρέπει να είναι 6-8-10 cm πόσο ακριβώς για να συντονίσει με τη μια;Σε ρωτάω γιατί κάποιος αναγνώστης σε προηγούμενο post αντιμετώπισε πρόβλημα στο συντονισμό και το έλυσε λέει με απομάκρυνση των στοιχείων.Πόση να'ναι η αποσταση των στοιχείων;

*Η αποσταση μεταξυ 3/4 και 1/4 πρεπει να ειναι (λεμε τωρα) οσο ενα πακετο τσιγαρα ή μια θηκη παλιας κασετας (απο την στενη πλευρα). Αντε ας ειναι και λιγο παραπανω.
Βασικα σου ειπα οτι τωρα δουλευω την j pole* *και  δεν μετραω παρα μονο τα στοιχεια.

υγ
*την ωρα που εγραφα το μηνυμα, κατι ετυχε και παω αθηνα. Παρε με τηλεφωνο για να την κανουμε παρεα.

----------


## radios

Καλησπέρα στη παρέα.
Λοιπόν διάβασα τα σχόλιά σας και θα ανεβάσω μια φωτό
που μόλις τράβηξα για να σας βοηθήσω περισσότερο. 
Να σημειώσω μόνο πως κανονικά η SJ και J θέλουν balun ρεύματος, όχι τάσης!
Εγώ κάνω ένα RF CHOKE τυλίγοντας μερικές σπείρες από τη γραμή μεταφοράς.
Θα σας ανεβάσω και τους τύπους για τον ακριβή σχεδιασμό της μάλλον αύριο.  :Sad: 





_______________________________

Που είναι τα ράντιαλ ... οέο;;;  :Confused1:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Γιωργο μια ερωτηση.

Αν το analyzer τα δειχνει ολα αριστα, αν κεραια εκπεμπει καλα (πχ 20 watt εξοδο με υπεροχη ληψη στα 20 χλμ) και αν δεν υπαρχουν στασιμα κι επιστροφες ισχυος,* τι θα κερδισω αν κατασκευασω balun ?*

ή να το πω καλλιτερα,* τι χανω τωρα που δεν εχω balun ?*

υγ 1
Η "μεγαλη" jpole που εχω, μου δειχνει στον αναλυτη, τα ιδια αποτελεσματα με οτι καλωδιο και αν την συνδεσω
(rg58, ecoflex10, heliax1/2 και με καποιο Η ....)

υγ 2
Την κεραια την εχω τσεκαρει και με και χωρις καθοδο

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Mε ολες αυτες τις συμβουλες σχετικα με την χρηση balun και με την εμπειρια μου να μου λεει οτι ολα ειναι μια χαρα, αρχισα να την ψαχνω.

Διαβασα οτι μπορουσα να βρω, και ασφαλες συμπερασμα δεν εβγαλα ακομα.

Ακομα και οι amateurs ρωτανε αν πρεπει να βαλουν στις jpole balun.

Ακουστε τι διαβασα.

1 αν παιζει καλα ασε την ετσι ως εχει
2 αν βγαζεις μικρη ισχυ μην βαλεις balun
3 αν δεν βαλεις balun, τοτε θα εχεις αρεφιασματα και εκπομπη απο το      καλωδιο
4 αν εχεις καλες αντιστασεις και 0 στασιμα μην βαλεις balun
5 αν δεν βαλεις balun θα εχεις tvi 
6 
7
8

Με ολα αυτα, πηρα τηλεφωνο τον τεχνικο υπευθυνο του wet και τον ρωτησα.
Γραφω μονο οτι μπορεσα να καταλαβω, και θα ηθελα να ακουσω τις γνωμες σας.

*Χωρις χρηση balun, το καλωδιο (καθοδος) λειτουργει ως radial.
Φυσικα και υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην υπαρχουν προβληματα με στασιμα και αντιστασεις , αλλά το radial αυτο, ειναι πιθανο  να αλλαζει το λοβοδιαγραμμα της κεραιας ! ! ! !
Και στην τελικη ο λοβος μας ΘΑ ΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ απο αυτον που εχουμε δει στα βιβλια.*

Δηλαδη, υπαρχει περιπτωση η κεραια μας να ριχνει το σημα στο πουθενα ή και το αντιθετο (και μετα ξυπνησα).

Προσωπικο συμπερασμα,
Αν η κεραια ηταν για χρηση ασυρματου, δεν θα εβαζα balun.
Για τις συχνοτητες που δουλευω, πρεπει να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν πεταω την rf στο πουθενα.
αρα
*ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ BALUN*
(εστω και για δοκιμη, για να δω τις πιθανες διαφορες)

----------


## electron

Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να περιπλέκουμε τόσο πολύ τα πράγματα σχετικά με το balun. Η θεωρία λέει ότι μας προσφέρει μια ισορροπία μεταξυ της σύνθετης αντίστασης καθόδου και της κεραία μας. Η ονομασία balun από αυτή την ιδιότητα προκύπτει εξάλλου (balance). Στην πράξη και στο διαταύτα τώρα, θα καταθέσω την δική μου εμπειρία από την χρήση του σε απλό δίπολο. Αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι με την βοήθειά του κατάφερα ένα δίπολο θεωρητικά υπολογισμένο στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα εκπομπής, να το φέρω με μηδενικά στάσιμα, κόβοντας πόντο πόντο κομμάτια από το balun, το οποίο αρχικά το είχα υπολογίσει βάση τύπων. Δεν μου έκατσε βέβαια βάση αυτών. Από κει και πέρα το μόνο αρνητικό είναι ότι μου προκαλούσε rfιασμα στην κονσόλα μια και ήταν κοντά με το μηχάνημα.Επίσης είχε μια ευαισθησία με την βροχή.Αν και είχα μονώσει τα πάντα μέχρι εκεί που δεν έπερνε πάντα σε βροχή τα στάσιμα τσιμπούσαν. Η μόνη εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω γι αυτό είναι ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το νερό επηρέαζε ή αλλιώς άλλαζε, τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά του δίπολου. Να σημειώσω ότι το δίπολο ήταν ανοιχτό με balun βραχυκυκλωμένης γραμμής στο ένα άκρο της.

----------


## jeik

Που  να  δεις  τι γινεται  με  την  exterminator (στο  γκαμα  ματς) oταν  εχει  βροχη-υγρασια  :W00t:   :W00t:  , πωλουνται  στασιμαααααα , οταν  φτιαξει  ο  καιρος  θα  ψαξω  να  βρω πως  θα  τη  μονωσω  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να περιπλέκουμε τόσο πολύ τα πράγματα σχετικά με το balun. Η θεωρία λέει ότι μας προσφέρει μια ισορροπία μεταξυ της σύνθετης αντίστασης καθόδου και της κεραία μας. Η ονομασία balun από αυτή την ιδιότητα προκύπτει εξάλλου (balance). Στην πράξη και στο διαταύτα τώρα, θα καταθέσω την δική μου εμπειρία από την χρήση του σε απλό δίπολο. Αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι με την βοήθειά του κατάφερα ένα δίπολο θεωρητικά υπολογισμένο στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα εκπομπής, να το φέρω με μηδενικά στάσιμα, κόβοντας πόντο πόντο κομμάτια από το balun, το οποίο αρχικά το είχα υπολογίσει βάση τύπων. Δεν μου έκατσε βέβαια βάση αυτών. Από κει και πέρα το μόνο αρνητικό είναι ότι μου προκαλούσε rfιασμα στην κονσόλα μια και ήταν κοντά με το μηχάνημα.Επίσης είχε μια ευαισθησία με την βροχή.Αν και είχα μονώσει τα πάντα μέχρι εκεί που δεν έπερνε πάντα σε βροχή τα στάσιμα τσιμπούσαν. Η μόνη εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω γι αυτό είναι ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το νερό επηρέαζε ή αλλιώς άλλαζε, τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά του δίπολου. Να σημειώσω ότι το δίπολο ήταν ανοιχτό με balun βραχυκυκλωμένης γραμμής στο ένα άκρο της.



Γιαννη, εγω καταλαβα ακριβως το αναποδο (απο αυτο που λες)
Δηλαδη, εκτος απο προσαρμογη κεραιας-καλωδιου, το balun λειτουργει (οπως λεει και ο radio-Γιωργος) και ως ρφ τσοκ, αρα με την χρηση του αποφευγεις τα πιθανα αρεφιασματα (αν εχεις). Εκτος αυτου, και με απλη λογικη, αν το καλωδιο λειτουργει ως ραντιαλ .... ο λοβος μας θα ειναι "περιεργος".
Και οταν λεω περιεργος, καταλαβαινω οτι, μπορει να ειναι καλος ή μπορει να ειναι "κακος" (παντα σε σχεση με τις αναγκες μας).

Δεν ξερω, απλα θυμαμαι ενα βραδυ, που ανεβασα την κεραια πιο ψηλα, πιθανον η καθοδος να μην ηταν στο παλαιοτερο σημειο που την ειχα, και σαν αποτελεσμα ειχα, να χασω σε εμβελεια

----------


## electron

Γιώργο δεν αντιλέγω στην θεωρία του τσοκ, ωστόσο εγώ <υπέφερα> από το rfιασμα και όταν έβρεχε εκεί το πράγμα γινόταν χειρότερο. Δεν ξέρω αλλά στην πιάτσα υπάρχουν διαφορετικών ειδών balun και συνήθως έχουν την μορφή τσοκ. Στην δική μου περίπτωση όμως ήταν μια απλή γραμμή καθόδου, μήκους θεωρητικά λ/4 βραχυκυκλωμένη στο ένα άκρο της. Με αυτή την εφαρμογή εγώ είχα ότι ανέφερα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Γιαννη, θα μπω σε χωραφια που δεν γνωριζω.
*
Εσυ το balun το εβαλες για να φερεις την αντισταση του ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΥ διπολου στα 50 ωμ, σωστα ?*

*Εγω, δεν εχω τετοιο προβλημα. Η j pole ειναι στα 50 ωμ, ομως, επειδη το κεντρικο στοιχειο (του σηματος) ειναι στην γη, πρεπει να το τσοκαρω (βαλω balun)*

Για αλλο λογο βαζεις εσυ balun (προσαρμογη) και για αλλο λογο νομιζω οτι πρεπει να βαλω εγω (τσοκαρισμα)

Δηλαδη, απο οτι εχω καταλαβει, με την χρηση balun εχεις, προσαρμογη αντιστασεων, τσοκαρισμα επιστροφης rf (οταν στην κεραια το + ειναι στην γειωση)
Οταν γραφω τσοκαρισμα επιστροφης rf, δεν μιλαω για στασιμα, αλλα για αρεφιασμα συσκευων ηχου και για επηρεασμο του λοβου ακτ/λιας.

*ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ, ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ....*

----------


## electron

Γιώργο θίγεις ένα ζήτημα που σε καμιά αναφορά τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν έχω δει να αναφέρεται στο internet όταν μιλάμε για λύσεις προσαρμογής. Το balun που εγώ είχα φτιάξει, μια άλλη θεωρία το αναφέρει ως stub. Η διαφορά του stub, όπως αναφέρει και η θεωρία, κατασκευάζεται όπως έγραψα παραπάνω με την διαφορά ότι τοποθετείται κατ ευθείαν στην έξοδο του πομπού παράλληλα με την κάθοδο.
Με τον τρόπο που το εφάρμοσα πέτυχα σώστη προσαρμογή όπως θα είχα ακόμα κι αν το έβαζα μετά την έξοδο του μηχανήματος. Η διαφορά όμως έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι εγώ αφού το έβαλα στο κουτί του δίπολου, εξισορρόπησα και την σύνθετη αντίσταση της καθόδου που προστίθεται μέχρι την κεραία.
Εδώ λοιπόν κάποιος καταλαβαίνει αμέσως ότι επιτυγχάνοντας σωστή προσαρμογή θεωρητικά θα πρέπει να βελτιώνει στάσιμα, rfιασματα, λοβό μια και όλα αυτά πηγάζουν από κακή προσαρμογή. Συνεπώς stub και balun έχει τον ίδιο σκοπό. Το τσοκ που αναφέρεις εσύ ίσως κακώς αναφέρεται από κάποιους balun αν με αυτό εννοούν ότι θέλουνε απλά και μόνο να στραγγαλίσουνε την rf.

----------


## jeik

Γιώργο , με προλαβες , αυτο σκεφτομουν στο δρομο  :Smile: .
Υπαρχουν 2 διαφορετικες χρησεις απ οτι φαινεται

η μια που εκανε ο Γιάννης ειναι με το καλωδιο που σε καμια περιπτωση δεν αποκλειει την rf να διατρεξει σαν επιστροφη προς την καθοδο (οχι σαν στασιμα), αλλα το φερνει στα 50 ωμ , ειναι οπως το hairpin που ειδα καπου(ενας βραχυκυκλωτηρας σε σχημα Π που προσαρμοζει την αντισταση)

η δευτερη ειναι ο αποκλεισμος της rf να χρησιμοποιησει την καθοδο σαν προεκταση της κεραιας , ως ραντιαλ κλπ κλπ που μπορει οπως λες να επηρεασει τον λωβο

Το πραγμα περιπλεκεται περισοτερο μ αυτο που λες για το + - κλπ , αφου στην rf δεν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα και ταυτοχρονα λογω εναλασομενου σηματος εχουμε αγωγιμωτητα γιατι δεν απαιτειται μπαλουν σε κεραιες με γκαμα ?

οι γκραουντ πλειν ομως το λυνουν αυτο το θεμα  :Huh:  , αφου κι  εκει  κανεις  δεν  αναφερει την  απαιτηση  μπαλουν

ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ , ΣΤΗ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ Jpole μπαινουν ραντιαλ και τελειωσαμεεεεεεεε  :Smile: , η μηπως λεω αλλο πραγμα  :Confused1:   :Confused1: .
ουφφφ μπερδεμααα.

----------


## electron

Δημήτρη σχετικά με την gp θα μπορούσε και έκει να τεθεί ζήτημα κακής προσαρμογής,ωστόσο αυτό που την κάνει να δουλεύει θαυμάσια χωρίς στάσιμα είναι όπως είπες τα radials που έχει και ειδικότερα το πως αυτά είναι τοποθετημένα στην βάση της (κουκουνάρα). Είναι οι μοίρες που αυτά τοποθετούνται,(60), που κάνουν την gp να μην <μασάει>. Ας δοκιμάσει κάποιος να αλλάξει την γωνιά των παραπάνω και τότε θα διαπιστώσει αυτό που λέω. Η ιδέα να βάλει κάποιος radials στην jpole δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ευσταθούσε και δεν αμφισβητώ τόσο το γεγονός ότι δεν θα καταφέρει να κόψει τα rfiασματα, όσο ότι μπορεί να αλλάξει τον λοβό εκπομπής της. Όπως και να έχει αυτά είναι θέματα προς πειραματισμό, όμως το balun νομίζω ότι ξεκαθαρίσαμε ως ένα σημείο τι κάνει.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αντε τωρα βγαλτε ακρη

http://www.ham-radio.com/k6sti/balun.htm

----------


## sigmacom

> Αντε τωρα βγαλτε ακρη
> 
> http://www.ham-radio.com/k6sti/balun.htm



Υπάρχουν πολλοί που "διαρρηγνύουν τα ιμάτιά τους" πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα. Την δική μου θέση την ξέρεις: balun.

Στην σελίδα που παραθέτεις, λέει ακριβώς αυτό και προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει διάφορους τρόπους για να το αποφύγεις. Μάλιστα, επιχειρεί να κάνει ολοκληρωμένες προσομοιώσεις ακτινοβολίας, συμπεριλαμβάνοντας μέσα και το καλώδιο (αντί των κλασσικών προσομοιώσεων που δείχνουν μόνο το pattern της κεραίας). Δυστυχώς για την περίπτωση εδώ, αναφέρεται σε yagi και όχι σε J-pole.

Πάμε σε κάποιον που έκανε αντίστοιχη έρευνα με J-Pole: 
http://www.w8ji.com/end-fed_vertical...ontal_zepp.htm

Ο κύριος εν ολίγοις λέει ότι σε μια J-Pole με unbalanced direct feeding χωρίς balun, βάζοντας το κεντρικό του καλωδίου στο κοντό στοιχείο της J-Pole και την γείωση του καλωδίου στο μακρύ στοιχείο της J-Pole, το λοβοδιάγραμμα γίνεται έτσι:

όπου μας λέει ότι στις 0 μοίρες (ορίζοντας) θα παίρνουμε -6dB από την μέγιστη EiRP, η οποία μέγιστη EiRP πηγαίνει στον Θεό, καθ' ότι βρίσκεται στις -28 μοίρες! 
Βεβαίως, έχουμε και ένα δεύτερο sidelobe στις +20 μοίρες περίπου (κάτω από τον ορίζοντα δηλαδή), όπου παίρνουμε -1dB από την μέγιστη EiRP. 





Αντίθετα, αν το κεντρικό του καλωδίου συνδεθεί στο μακρύ στοιχείο της J-Pole και η γείωση του καλωδίου στο κοντό στοιχείο της J-Pole, το λοβοδιάγραμμα γίνεται έτσι:

όπου μας λέει ότι στις 0 μοίρες (ορίζοντας) θα παίρνουμε -1dB από την μέγιστη EiRP, η οποία μέγιστη EiRP βρίσκεται στις -10 μοίρες.


Αποσπάσματα από μια άλλη σελίδα
http://www.iw5edi.com/ham-radio/?j-pole-antennas,76




> The ARRL Antenna Book does not recommend feeding the shorted-stub version directly with 50 ohm coaxial, citing less than optimum results, a lack of reproducibility and heavy coupling with nearby objects.







> Co-axial cable is an unbalanced feedline, and it will radiate from the outer shield and affect the radiation characteristics of the antenna. Therefore, if co-axial cable is used as the feedline then a choke or balun is recommended.



Γενικώς, J-Pole+ομοαξονικό=θέλει balun.


Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω, αυτό που έμαθα και κάποτε δοκίμασα με την J-pole, είναι ότι θέλει balanced feeding. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το κλασσικό ομοαξονικό καλωδιάκι που είναι unbalanced, δεν κάνει. Κάνοντας το σπείρες, απλά εμποδίζεις το καλώδιο να συμμετέχει ως μέρος της κεραίας, δεν τροφοδοτείς απολύτως σωστά την J-Pole, θες πραγματικό balun 4:1.
Για ένα τέτοιο balun (*BAL*anced-to-*UN*balanced, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα κομμάτι ομοαξονικού καλώδιου λ/2 * VF, με την εξής συνδεσμολογία:

http://hevirred.multiply.com/journal..._Coaxial_Balun

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Γεια σου Στελιο, 

μια παρατηρηση, με balun η ανευ, κανενα απο τα παρακατω λοβοδιαγραματα δεν μοιαζουν με αυτα που εχω δει, που αφορουν την j pole.

----------


## electron

> Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω, αυτό που έμαθα και κάποτε δοκίμασα με την J-pole, είναι ότι θέλει balanced feeding. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το κλασσικό ομοαξονικό καλωδιάκι που είναι unbalanced, δεν κάνει. Κάνοντας το σπείρες, απλά εμποδίζεις το καλώδιο να συμμετέχει ως μέρος της κεραίας, δεν τροφοδοτείς απολύτως σωστά την J-Pole, θες πραγματικό balun 4:1.
> Για ένα τέτοιο balun (*BAL*anced-to-*UN*balanced, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα κομμάτι ομοαξονικού καλώδιου λ/2 * VF, με την εξής συνδεσμολογία:
> 
> http://hevirred.multiply.com/journal..._Coaxial_Balun



Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον συνάδελφο Στέλιο. Όπως προείπα και γω, πολλοί θεωρούν balun το να κάνουν μερικές σπείρες της ίδιας της καθόδου. Όπως προκύπτει όμως, το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να φτιάξουν απλά και μόνο ένα rf τσοκ.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ωραια  :Bored:  , βγηκε αποτελεσμα ...

ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ, ΦΤΟΥ ΚΙ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ.  :Cursing: 

Αντε τωρα να βαζω baluns και να ξαναδοκιμαζω .....  :Crying:

----------


## jeik

Στελιο , η  jpole  δηλαδη  εχει  300  ωμ ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Στελιο , η  jpole  δηλαδη  εχει  300  ωμ ?



Οχι η jpole εχει οσα την ρυθμισεις.

----------


## ReFas

> Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον συνάδελφο Στέλιο. Όπως προείπα και γω, πολλοί θεωρούν balun το να κάνουν μερικές σπείρες της ίδιας της καθόδου. Όπως προκύπτει όμως, το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να φτιάξουν απλά και μόνο ένα rf τσοκ.



Καλημέρα στη παρέα  :Smile: 

Αν είναι έτσι τότε γιατί αναφέρεται σαν balun στις πιο κάτω φωτογραφίες?

Να πώ και εγώ τη γνώμη μου απο τη δικιά μου πραγματικότητα

Ο πρωταρχικός σκοπός που βάζουμε ενα balun δέν είναι ούτε για να ρίξουμε τα στάσιμα ούτε για να πετύχουμαι προσαρμογή *άσχετα* που *μπορεί* ταυτόχρονα να πετύχει και αυτό.
Το balun είναι μια "κατασκευή" που μας επιτρέπει να συνδέσουμε ενα ομοαξονικό (unbalanced line) καλώδιο σε μια κεραία που κανονικά θέλει συμμετρική γραμμή (balanced line) η ακόμα και στην ίδια τη συμμετρική γραμμή αν χρησιμοποιείται για κάποιο μήκος τέτοια.
Στη ground plane l/4 τα ραντιαλ είναι και αυτά ενα choke balun εφ'όσον είναι σε ηλεκτρικό μήκος λ/4 και εφ'όσον είναι και αρκετά (πάνω απο 3 η 4) 8 π.χ.
Το gamma-match δεν χρειάζεται balun γιατί ο τρόπος συνδεσής του επιτρέπει αυτό ακριβώς, να μπορεί να συνδεθεί ενα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο σε μία κεραία.

Αυτά για την ώρα γιατί είναι και δύσκολο να γράφεις πατώντας ένα ένα πλήκτρο... :Rolleyes: 

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο το βιβλίο Antennas - 3η έκδοση.

----------


## electron

Νίκο όταν όμως λέμε ότι χρησιμοποιούμε το Balun για την σύνδεση μιας συμμετρικής κεραίας με μια ασύμμετρη γραμμή μεταφοράς τι εννοούμε; Ποιά η έννοια της συμμετρίας ή της ασυμμετρίας σε κεραίες και γραμμές;
Το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο είναι όπως λέμε ασύμμετρο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν συνδεθεί με μια συμμετρική κεραία τότε εξ αιτίας του επιδερμικού φαινομένου, ρεύμα θα αρχίσει να ρέει και στον εξωτερικό αγωγό του καλωδίου (μπλεντάζ). Μέρος του παραπάνω ρεύματος θα περάσει στην κεραία μας και αυτό θα προκαλέσει την μεταβολή του ρεύματος του πεδίου που εκπέμπεται. Αρά ο σκοπός του balun είναι να προσαρμόσουμε μια κεραία με μια ασύμμετρη γραμμή μεταφοράς.

----------


## sigmacom

> Ωραια  , βγηκε αποτελεσμα ...
> 
> ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ, ΦΤΟΥ ΚΙ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ. 
> 
> Αντε τωρα να βαζω baluns και να ξαναδοκιμαζω .....



Γιώργο, τι περίμενες? Η J-Pole είναι μονόπολο. Αν δεν απομονώσεις το καλώδιο, θα εμπλακεί ως γείωση και -συγχαρητήρια- θα έχεις ένα δίπολο!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> *το καλώδιο, θα εμπλακεί ως γείωση και -συγχαρητήρια- θα έχεις ένα δίπολο!*



Δυστυχως, με τα λεγομενα σου, το καταλαβα ....

Τελικως θα παιξω με την κολινεαρ και στον ελευθερο χρονο μου, θα την ψαξω με τα baluns.

Στο σχεδιο balun που εβαλες παρακατω, μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις λιγο πιο αναλυτικα πως να το συνδεσω πανω στην κεραια ?
Να σου υπενθυμισω οτι μιλαω για 1,5 Kwatt

----------


## ReFas

> Νίκο όταν όμως λέμε ότι χρησιμοποιούμε το Balun για την σύνδεση μιας συμμετρικής κεραίας με μια ασύμμετρη γραμμή μεταφοράς τι εννοούμε; Ποιά η έννοια της συμμετρίας ή της ασυμμετρίας σε κεραίες και γραμμές;



Εχει να κάνει με τη τάση σε σχέση με τη γη.
Στη παράλληλη γραμμή στους δυο αγωγούς ρέει ρεύμα ίδιας έντασης και αντίθετης φάσης.Το δυναμικό στους δυο αγωγούς σε σχέση με τη γή είναι ίδιο, είναι μια συμμετρική γραμμή ως προς τη γη.
Στο ομοαξονικό έχουμε όλο το δυναμικό στον κεντρικό αγωγό και ο εξωτερικός αγωγός έχει ίδιο δυναμικό με τη γή, είναι δυο αγωγοί με διαφορετικό δυναμικό ως πρός τη γή, ασύμμετροι δηλαδή.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με τις κεραίες, ένα ευθύγραμμο σύρμα τροφοδοτημένο με γαμα ματς συνδέει το ομοαξονικό όπως πρέπει. Δηλαδή ο  εξωτερικός αγωγός συνδέεται σε σημείο με μηδεν δυναμικό ως προς τη γή ενώ ο κεντρικός σε κάποιο σημείο με κάποιο δυναμικό άλλο απο 0. Αν η αντίσταση στο σημείο που θα συνδεθεί το κεντρικό είναι κοντά στα 50Ω τότε τα στάσιμα θα είναι στο 1 αν όχι θα είναι ανάλογα παραπάνω. *Προσοχή* όμως, το ότι έχουμε στάσιμα δε σημαίνει οτι το καλώδιο δεν έχει συνδεθεί σωστά, τα στάσιμα είναι στο εσωτερικό του ομοαξονικού, καμία σχέση με rfιασματα και άλλες μυθοπλασίες.
Σε αντίθεση με ενα ευθύγραμμο σύρμα τροφοδοτημένο στη μέση. Θα πρέπει αν έχουμε ομοαξονικό να βρούμε "τρόπο" για να μην αφήσουμε ρεύμα να κυλίσει στην εξωτερική πλευρά του ομοαξονικού.
Aυτο ακριβώς κάνουν οι διάφοροι τύποι balun.








> Το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο είναι όπως λέμε ασύμμετρο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν συνδεθεί με μια συμμετρική κεραία τότε εξ αιτίας του επιδερμικού φαινομένου, ρεύμα θα αρχίσει να ρέει και στον εξωτερικό αγωγό του καλωδίου (μπλεντάζ). Μέρος του παραπάνω ρεύματος θα περάσει στην κεραία μας και αυτό θα προκαλέσει την μεταβολή του ρεύματος του πεδίου που εκπέμπεται. Αρά ο σκοπός του balun είναι να *προσαρμόσουμε μια κεραία με μια ασύμμετρη γραμμή μεταφοράς*.



To προσαρμόσουμε όμως δεν έχει να κάνει με αντιστάσεις όπως προείπα πιο πάνω.
Αν θες να το σκεφτείς πιο πολύ αντίστοιχο υπάρχει στο audio με τις ζυγισμένες και αζύγιστες εξόδους εισόδους.
στη μια περιπτωση έχουμε ζυγισμένες γραμμές και στην άλλη ομοαξονικά, και οι προσαρμογές απο το ενα συστημα στο άλλο γίνεται με μετασχηματιστές η διάφορα κυκλώματα τελεστικών κτλ.
Στην RF γίνεται με balun    :Smile:

----------


## electron

Νίκο έχω την εντύπωση ότι λέμε τα ίδια με άλλα λόγια. Η προσαρμογή όντως δεν έχει να κάνει με αντίσταση με την έννοια που εννοούμε όταν αναφερομαστε σε πραγματικές αντιστάσεις. Η αντίσταση στα rf έχει μιγαδική έννοια, επομένως τις προσαρμόζουμε με <μετασχηματιστές> τύπου balun.
Το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της προσαρμογής θεωρητικά θα βελτιστοποιήσει στάσιμα και κατ επέκταση λοβούς εκπομπής κλπ.

----------


## electron

Παραθέτω και ένα σχετικό pdf.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Coaxial Balun

 This Balun, (adapter from Balanced Line to Unbalanced Line and vice versa), use one section of &#188; wavelength and one of &#190; wavelength in coaxial cable.
This device requires that the electrical length of both sections include the &#188; wavelength coaxial transformer.
The unbalanced impedance value has exactly the same value of the coaxial cable. For this reasons the name is just 1:1 balun but the purpose of this device is to match any impedance value.
The length difference between the &#188; wavelength and the &#190; wavelength sections provides the necessary 180° degrees electrical phase-shift, as required, for ex. from the open dipole radiator.
Since the narrow bandwidth, this balun is well suited for the monobander antenna only, therefore is particularly indicated to couple the radiator of the VHF/UHF Yagi-Uda antenna, but is possible to use successfully in the HF also.
Remember to take account of the electrical length of the coaxial cable, the speed factor (ex. 0,659 for the RG58, but it depends on the own cable speed factor). So please, use your own particular cable specifications.
 Instead of the 1:1 Balun, is possible to couple the 50 or 75 Ohm unbalanced Line or with any unbalanced line to any balanced Impedance value. To do it, is enough to replace the two &#188; wavelength pair's transformer with two sections, always of coaxial line, at calculated value. This is better understood from the figure given like immediate explanation as the 1:1 Balun example. 
  As shown in the balun image, the 1:1 balun is done by the

[ &#188; W L * V c ] coax cable section of Z c impedance;
and the
  [ &#190; W L * V c ] coax cable section of Z c impedance;
which is refolded three times in order to obtain the same physical length of the shortest section, this is not the electrical requirement, then it is for practical layout convenience only.

WL is the Wave Length; WL = ( constant light speed / frequency )
  Vc is the Velocity constant or propagation speed factor in the coax cable; i.e. the electrical length.

 The mathematical simplified formulae for the calculation is simply: 

 Z c = s q r t ( Z o * Z i ) { Z c is the Impedance value in the coaxial cable }
Z o = ( Z c * Z c ) / Z i   { Z o is the resistive impedance at antenna balanced value }
  Z i = ( Z c * Z c ) / Z o   { Z i is the final unbalanced value seen at the Rx/Tx coaxial line }

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δειτε παρακαλω το παρακατω σχεδιο balun.

Ξερει κανεις αν δουλευει ?

Και αν δουλευει, θα ηθελα να ριξετε καμια ιδεα κατασκευης. Δεν ριχνω 50 watt, ουτε εχω την ανεση να παιξω με RG58.

----------


## ReFas

> Νίκο έχω την εντύπωση ότι λέμε τα ίδια με άλλα λόγια. Η προσαρμογή όντως δεν έχει να κάνει με αντίσταση με την έννοια που εννοούμε όταν αναφερομαστε σε πραγματικές αντιστάσεις. Η αντίσταση στα rf έχει μιγαδική έννοια, επομένως τις προσαρμόζουμε με <μετασχηματιστές> τύπου balun.
> Το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της προσαρμογής θεωρητικά θα βελτιστοποιήσει στάσιμα και κατ επέκταση λοβούς εκπομπής κλπ.



Γιάννη το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει και λέμε διαφορετικά πράγματα πάντα, δε λέμε το ίδιο.  :Smile: 
Η αντίσταση στην RF *δεν είναι μόνο μιγαδική, μπορεί* να είναι και "πραγματική" όπως λες.
Εγω προτιμώ τον όρο *ωμική.*
Ενα τεχνητό φορτίο (dummy load) είναι κατά μεγάλη προσέγγιση καθαρή ωμική αντίσταση χωρίς μιγαδικό μέρος, 50+j0 Ω. Παρομοίως ενα ευθύγραμμο σύρμα με ηλεκτρικό μήκος λ/2 τροφοδοτημένο στη μέση έχει περίπου 72Ω αντίσταση, *ωμική αντίσταση* όχι μιγαδική.
Αυτό πρόσεξε μόνο στη συχνότητα συντονισμού, στη συχνότητα δηλαδή που το ηλεκτρικό μήκος είναι λ/2, οι χωρητικές και επαγωγικές αντιστάσεις αλληλοεξουδετερώνονται και μένει μόνο μια ωμική αντίσταση περίπου 72Ω.
(δεν μετριέται με πολύμετρο, δεν ισχύει σε dc τάση, ισχύει μόνο στη συχνότητα συντονισμού)
Πάει αυτό.

Για το balun, μια προσπάθεια ακόμη... δες στη φώτο που βάζω.
Το αριστερό κομμάτι είναι το ασύμμετρο (unbalanced) στο κεντρικό η τάση και ο εξωτερικός στη γη.
Στο δεξιό του καλωδίου έχουμε και το κεντρικό και το εξωτερικό πάνω απο τη γη (floating) έχουν και τα δυο τάση (μιλάμε πάντα για RF τάση).
Αν βάλουμε μια αντίσταση 50Ω ωμική-καθαρή ανάμεσα στα 1 και 2 και το καλώδιο μας είναι 50Ω τότε στην είσοδο στο αριστερό θα έχουμε 50Ω.
Καμία μεταβολή αντίστασης, έχουμε όμως φτιάξει ενα balun, ενα δυκτίωμα που μας επιτρέπει ενα ασύμμετρο σύστημα στα αριστερά να δουλέψει με ενα συμμετρικό στα δεξιά.
Αν δε θέλουμε το καλώδιο να μην έχει μήκος λ/4 μπορούμε να βάλουμε μικρότερο με κάποιες χάντρες φερίτη όμως περασμένες στο καλώδιο, θα μας κάνει την ίδια δουλειά.

(λίγα ακόμα σε επόμενο μήνυμα και για το pdf που έβαλες).

----------


## sigmacom

Γιώργο, θυμάμαι (πάνε χρόνια όμως) ότι το είχα φτιάξει με RG214 έτσι: 



Το έκανα πρόχειρα στο paint, νομίζω όμως ότι είναι κατατοπιστικό.
Το σχέδιο που ανέβασες, κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα. Αποδίδει δυο κλάδους με διαφορά φάσης 180 μοίρες μεταξύ τους.

----------


## electron

Νίκο θυμάμαι την κουβέντα που είχαμε κάνει πριν 2 χρόνια και πάλι είχαμε μια <διαφορά φάσης> σε αυτά που λέγαμε. :Smile: 
Δεν διαφωνώ στο παραπάνω post σου, ωστόσο όταν η θεωρία λέει ότι ένα ανοιχτό δίπολο με ένα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο έχουν την ίδια αντίσταση, αλλά με το τελευταίο να είναι ασύμμετρο, αν δεν φροντίσουμε να εξισσοροπήσουμε αυτή την ασυμμετρία, τότε θα επιρεαστεί άμεσα η σύνθετη αντίσταση του δίπολου, με αποτέλεσμα να αλλάξει η συνολική συμπεριφορά ακτινοβολίας του. Από αυτό και μόνο γίνεται αντιληπτό ότι ενώ αρχικά δεν τίθεται θέμα διαφορετικών αντιστάσεων, δίπολο 73Ωμ καλώδιο ομοίως το ίδιο, η ιδιαιτερότητα του τελευταίου κάνει το δίπολο να αλλάζει την αντίστασή του.

----------


## ReFas

> Παραθέτω και ένα σχετικό pdf.



Αυτό που περιγράφεται σαν ασύμμετρη τροφοδοσία στο κείμενο που έβαλες δεν έχει σχέση με αυτό που λέμε.
Είναι το off center όπως λένε και για μένα πιο σωστά έπρεπε να γραφτεί σαν "εκτός κέντρου" τροφοδότηση ή ίσως "παράκεντρη" τροφοδότηση.
Άλλο πράγμα η  συμμετρία ως προς τη γή και άλλο η συμμετρία ως προς το κέντρο της κεραίας.

----------


## electron

Τότε εκεί τίθεται και η διαφορά των όσων λέμε. Στα fm όμως όταν μιλάμε για συμμετρία συνήθως εννοούμε αυτή ως προς το κέντρο του δίπολου. Αν αναφερόμασταν στα HF εκεί θα μπορούσαμε να μιλάμε για κεραίες τροφοδοτούμενες στην άκρη τους με αναφορά την γή που συνηθώς ενισχύεται τεχνητά με πλέγμα γειώσεως.

----------


## ReFas

> Νίκο θυμάμαι την κουβέντα που είχαμε κάνει πριν 2 χρόνια και πάλι είχαμε μια <διαφορά φάσης> σε αυτά που λέγαμε.
> Δεν διαφωνώ στο παραπάνω post σου, ωστόσο όταν η θεωρία λέει ότι ένα ανοιχτό δίπολο με ένα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο έχουν την ίδια αντίσταση, αλλά με το τελευταίο να είναι ασύμμετρο, αν δεν φροντίσουμε να εξισσοροπήσουμε αυτή την ασυμμετρία, τότε θα επιρεαστεί άμεσα η σύνθετη αντίσταση του δίπολου, με αποτέλεσμα να αλλάξει η συνολική συμπεριφορά ακτινοβολίας του. Από αυτό και μόνο γίνεται αντιληπτό ότι ενώ αρχικά δεν τίθεται θέμα διαφορετικών αντιστάσεων, δίπολο 73Ωμ καλώδιο ομοίως το ίδιο, η ιδιαιτερότητα του τελευταίου κάνει το δίπολο να αλλάζει την αντίστασή του.



Το αν θα επηρεάσει το καλώδιο τη λειτουργία του λ/2 διπόλου εξαρτάται απο το μήκος του καλωδίου και απο τη διαδρομή του καλωδίου.
Οι περισσότερες πιθανότητες είναι να επηρεαστεί.
Ακόμα και σε μια ground plane λ/4 που υποτίθεται δεν έχει προβλημα με το ομοαξονικό, αν τα ραντιαλ δέν είναι αρκετα σε αριθμό και ρυθμισμένα σωστά στο μήκος, μπορεί να αφήσουν να κυλίσει ρεύμα στον εξωτερικό αγωγό του καλωδίου με αποτέλεσμα απο τη μία να χαλάσει η ακτινοβολία σε κάποιο βαθμό και απο την άλλη η αντίσταση της κεραίας.
Το τελευταίο μπορουμε να το διαπιστώσουμε αν κόβοντας λίγο λίγο το καλώδιο παρατηρήσουμε αλλαγή στα στάσιμα μας.


Για να μη χάνουμαι και το νόημα σε αυτά που λέμε η διαφωνία μου έγκειται στο ότι βάζουμε το balun για να κάνουμε προσαρμογή αντιστάσεων άσχετα που μπορεί ταυτόχρονα να γίνει και αυτό.
Για παράδειγμα αν συνδέσουμε σε μια κεραία μήκος λ/2 ενα ομοαξονικό 50Ω και έχουμε περάσει στο ομοαξονικό μερικές χάντρες φερίτη τότε θα έχουμε φτιάξει ενα balun 1:1
Δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα να κυλίσει ρεύμα απο τη κεραία στο εξωτερικό του καλωδίου, η συμμετρία της κεραίας δεν θα χαλάσει και η κεραία θα εκπέμπει σωστά.
Τα στάσιμα θα είναι 1,4:1 κάτι ασήμαντο απο πλευράς απωλειών.

----------


## electron

Νίκο αντιληπτή η διαφωνία σου παρόλα αυτά θεωρώ περσσότερο σημαντικό την επίτευξη της προσαρμογής καθοδου κεραίας τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τα fm,(τροφοδότηση στο κέντρο).
Σχετικά με την gp συμφωνώ στα λεγόμενά σου και όπως προείπα παίζει ρόλο και η γωνία των radials.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο, θυμάμαι (πάνε χρόνια όμως) ότι το είχα φτιάξει με RG214 έτσι: 
> 
> 
> 
> Το έκανα πρόχειρα στο paint, νομίζω όμως ότι είναι κατατοπιστικό.
> Το σχέδιο που ανέβασες, κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα. Αποδίδει δυο κλάδους με διαφορά φάσης 180 μοίρες μεταξύ τους.



Στελιο μια ερωτηση,
*τα σημεια Α και Β θα ειναι τα στοιχεια της κεραιας ?*

Δηλαδη το Α θα ειναι το 3/4 και το Β το 1/4 ?

ή τα Α και Β θα θα ενωθουν με ενα αρσενικο Ν το οποιο θα βιδωθει στο  Ν θηλυκο κονεκτορα της κεραιας που υπαρχει αυτην την στιγμη ?

Νομιζω πως η πρωτη σκεψη (bold) ειναι η σωστη.
*Αν λοιπον τα Α και Β ειναι τα στοιχεια της κεραιας, η λαμαρινα του balun, που υπαρχουν τα θηλυκα Ν, θα ειναι στον αερα ?*
*
Στο καλωδιο λ/2, θα πρεπει να υπολογισω και το v.f, σωστα ?*

*Στο balun αυτο, το τμημα (καλωδιο) λ/2, θα πρεπει να ειναι "χυμα" ?
ή θα πρεπει να κανει κυκλους ?
Αν ειναι χυμα, θα πρεπει να "τρεχει" κατω απο την κεραια ή στο πλαι ?

*υγ
αν τα Α & Β ειναι οι πολοι της κεραιας, και η λαμαρινα του balun δεν πιανει καπου στην κεραια, τοτε η γειωση (εξωτερικο μπλενταζ) του καλωδιου δεν θα ακουμπα πουθενα την κεραια ! ! ! !

----------


## sigmacom

*Μία* ερώτηση???  :Tongue: 

Ναί, τα σημεια Α και Β θα ειναι τα στοιχεια της κεραιας, το Α θα ειναι το 3/4 και το Β το 1/4.
Ναί, η λαμαρινα του balun, που υπαρχουν τα θηλυκα Ν, θα ειναι στον αερα.
Ναί, στο καλωδιο λ/2, θα πρεπει να υπολογισεις και το vf.
Ναί, στο balun αυτο, το τμημα (καλωδιο) λ/2, θα πρεπει να ειναι "χυμα", να "τρεχει" κατω απο την κεραια.
Ναί, η λαμαρινα του balun δεν πιανει καπου στην κεραια, η γειωση (εξωτερικο μπλενταζ) του καλωδιου δεν θα ακουμπα πουθενα την κεραια.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Τετραγωνες κουβεντες .....  :Wink: 

Ωραια ξεκιναω αυριο το balun, 
(ευτυχως εχω και λ/2 - απ την κολινεαρ)

ερωτηση, 
λες να μου αλλαξει ο συντονισμος και τα στασιμα ?
λες να πρεπει να ξαναπαιξω με την αντισταση της κεραιας ?

EΡΩΤΗΣΗ (Μην βαρας )
Αν το τμημα του λ/2, δεν το κανω με καλωδιο αλλα με συρμα κυκλικο (με καποιες σπειρες - πηνιο) θα πετυχω τιποτα ?
Πως μπορω να δω , αν τρεχει rf στο καλωδιο (δηλαδη αν θα λειτουργει ως radial) ?

----------


## sigmacom

- Ναί, θα σου αλλάξει ο συντονισμός και τα στάσιμα.
- Τι εννοείς να "ξαναπαίξεις με την αντίσταση της κεραίας"?
- Κανονικό ομοαξονικό καλώδιο λ/2*VF να βάλεις, όχι σύρμα!!!
- Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ αυτή τη στιγμή κάποιο άμεσο τρόπο να δεις αν "τρέχει" RF.

----------


## radioamateur

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9905/355page11.jpg
http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/5597/355page12.jpg
 :W00t:

----------


## spa

καλησπερα  radioamateur ωραιο σχεδιο για κεραια ανεβασεσ

----------


## radioamateur

Να'σαι καλά φίλε...

 :Σκέψη:

----------


## mits

Κυκλοφόρησε και στο εμπόριο! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/FM-BROADCAST-ANT...item2a0566379c

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Στην σελιδα αυτη γραφουν τα παρακατω

1500 watts!     ΜΕ  SO - 239 connector     

χχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχχχχχααααααα

Bandwidth of 6 MHZ
 :Lol:  
(ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΥΡΟΣ 6 Μεγ. Τωρα βεβαια αν εχεις στατιμα ειναι άλλο θεμα)

----------


## radioamateur

Με τι κατάλληλες πειραγμένες προστασίες... όλα λειτουργούν....και με στάσιμα 2...!!!

Δεν πιστεύω ο τύπος να έχει βάλει στόχο να κάνει σεφτέ στις εταιρείες παραγωγής μηχανημάτων εκπομπής...
Με την ευκαιρία κοννέκτορες με τεφλον SO-239 & pl259 μπορούμε να βρούμε εντός Ελλάδος ή θα πρέπει να αποτανθώ στο ΔΝΤ;

----------


## mits

> Στην σελιδα αυτη γραφουν τα παρακατω
> 
> 1500 watts! ΜΕ SO - 239 connector 
> 
> χχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχχχχχααααααα
> 
> Bandwidth of 6 MHZ
>  
> (ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΥΡΟΣ 6 Μεγ. Τωρα βεβαια αν εχεις στατιμα ειναι άλλο θεμα)



Το είδα κι εγώ και μου έκανε εντύπωση, βασικά την πουλάει ακριβά για δύο σωλήνες βαμμένους. Γιώργο μήπως να το σκεφτείς να τη βγάλεις στην παραγωγή; - :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

> Το είδα κι εγώ και μου έκανε εντύπωση, βασικά την πουλάει ακριβά για δύο σωλήνες βαμμένους. Γιώργο μήπως να το σκεφτείς να τη βγάλεις στην παραγωγή; -



O τύπος με το μουσειακό site εντός Ελλάδος πόσο την πουλά;Λόγω κρίσης θα την χαρίζει στην διπλάστια τιμή και βάλε....Τι να πω...

----------


## FOTIS 1525

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙΑ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ,ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΘΕΣΗ,ΠΟΙΑ ΝΑ
ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΩ??? ΤΗΝ J POLE Η ΤΗΝ SLIM JIM??ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΤΑ FORUS ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ.
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ, ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ GP ΜΕ TEFLON ΚΑΙ 8 RADIALS ΑΓΟΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ [ΤΟ 1984]
Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ 1.1 ΣΤΑΣΙΜΑ [HANSEN H ΓΕΦΥΡΑ] ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ 30 WATTS  MOY ΔΙΝΕΙ 
ΕΜΒΕΛΕΙΑ 10 ΧΛΜ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ 300 WATTS ΜΟΛΙΣ 15 ΧΛΜ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΠΟ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΛΟΦΟΥΣ.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙΑ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ,ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΘΕΣΗ,ΠΟΙΑ ΝΑ
> ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΩ??? ΤΗΝ J POLE Η ΤΗΝ SLIM JIM??ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΤΑ FORUS ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ.
> ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ, ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ GP ΜΕ TEFLON ΚΑΙ 8 RADIALS ΑΓΟΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ [ΤΟ 1984]
> Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ 1.1 ΣΤΑΣΙΜΑ [HANSEN H ΓΕΦΥΡΑ] ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ 30 WATTS  MOY ΔΙΝΕΙ 
> ΕΜΒΕΛΕΙΑ 10 ΧΛΜ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ 300 WATTS ΜΟΛΙΣ 15 ΧΛΜ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΠΟ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΛΟΦΟΥΣ.



Φωτη,
29 κατασκευαστες/ δοκιμαστες , κεραιων, συνιστουν J POLE,

Tυχερε, με την συμβουλη μου, κερδισες και εκανες οικονομια σε βενζινες .....

υγ
το προσφατα (84) .... ειναι το καλλιτερο

----------


## FOTIS 1525

.....29 κατασκευαστες/ δοκιμαστες , κεραιων, συνιστουν J POLE.....

ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ "ΚΑΘΑΡΗ" Η ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΩ ΤΥΠΟΥ "ΙΣΤΟΚΕΡΑΙΑ" ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ
ΠΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ FORUM [ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ ΜΕ ΙΣΤΟ]

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΡΕ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ

----------


## FOTIS 1525

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ... ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ
Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ......[ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΣΕ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ, ΜΕ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ, ΜΕ 
ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΡΑΔΙΟΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΥΣ,....ΚΑΙ ΜΕ SITE ΟΠΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ
ΠΛΕΟΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ] ΜΟΥ ΣΥΣΤΗΣΕ ΑΝΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΚΤΑ SLIMJIM ME THN ΑΙΤΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ
"ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ 3 ΔΙΠΟΛΑ ΣΕ ΖΕΥΞΗ, ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ, ΣΕ
ΟΠΟΙΑΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΜΟΡΦΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΕΔΑΦΟΣ"

ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Οπως και να την κανεις .... δουλευει.
Υπαρχει βεβαια ενα "θεματακι" για την κατασκευη και χρηση balun.
Oμως και χωρις αυτο, η κεραια παιζει μια χαρα.

υγ
Σχετικα με την κεραια "ανευ" κεντρικου στοιχειου δες παρακατω
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44947

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ο μεντορας μου (Ηλιας 378 ), εκεινα τα ομορφα χρονια, μου ελεγε τα ιδια με τον Πετρο.

Ομως , η πραξη με οργανα, και με πολυ ερευνα, με εκανε να βγαλω το συμπερασμα, οτι η j pole, ειναι η πιο ευκολη και καλη
κεραια για πειραματα.
Εγω την θεωρω καλλιτερη απο τις g.p & 5/8 & slimjim.

----------


## aristos 87.6

ΚΥΡΙΟΙ γεια σας,σας διαβαζω πολλυ καιρο και ειπα να πω καποιο προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω με την κατασκευη μιας κεραιας FM j pole και συμφωνα με τους τυπους υπολογισμου κεραιας - καθοδου που διαβασα εδω μεσα. δουλευω ενα πομπο fm  300 watt με το blf278 στην εξοδο εργοστασιακο με ενσωματωμενο pll .το εχω μετρησει με dummyload 50 ohm  και βγαζει 300 watt με στασιμα μηδενικα .ο πομπος εχει ενσωματωμενο οργανο που δειχνει , watt-στασιμα-swr ,πολλυ αξιοπιστο γιατι το εχω μετρησει με bird γεφυρα και οτι δειχνει το οργανο του πομπου δειχνει και η bird και στα watt και στα στασιμα [swr ]. μεχρι τωρα το δουλευα με ενα διπολο με gamma-match το οποιο συντονισε αμεσως βγαζοντας 300 watt με στασιμα 1.1 ακριβως . ειπα να δοκιμασω την j pole συμφωνα με τους τυπους για τους 87.6 το μεγαλο στοιχειο [θετικο] ειναι 2.57 μετρα,ενω το μικρο [αρνητικο] 85.6 μετρα και  η αποσταση μεταξυ τους ειναι 7 ποντοι .και με καθοδο υπολογισμενη παλι 7.90 μετρα rg213 . κυριοι με εχει παιδεψει παρα πολλυ ,δεν συντονιζει οπως το διπολο με μεγιστη ισχυ 300 watt και 1.1 στασιμα.αλλα η γεφυρα με την j pole δειχνει 1.6 στασιμα και το χειρωτερο δεν ανεβαζει πανω απο 180-200 watt ,με τερμα το rf power .εβγαλα τον κοννεκτορα που παει στην j pole και εβαλα στην θεση της το διπολο ολα καλα 300 watt 1.1 στασιμα,μετα στη θεση του διπολου εβαλα το dummyload στο τελος δηλαδη της καθοδου ολα καλα παλι,βαζω την j pole παλι  στασιμα πολλα και λιγα watt χωρις να πειραξω τιποτα απο το rf power .εννοειται εχω παιξει με το πανω-κατω εκει που συνδεω το συν και το πλην της καθοδου αλλα τιποτα .παρακαλω μια βοηθεια ,τι μπορει να φταιει  ?? ξεχασα να πω οταν την δοκιμασα την j pole με καθοδο rg58 6,85 μετρα επαισαν τα στασιμα στο 1.1 αλλα και παλι τα watt δεν πανε πανω απο 180 .please help η διαμετρος χαλκοσωληνα ειναι φ15

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Γεια σου Αριστο,
οπως μπορεις να καταλαβεις, διαγνωση απο αποσταση με περιγραφη , ειναι κατι δυσκολο.

Αφου εχεις κανει τα παρακατω
1 το θετικο παει στο μακρυ στοιχειο
2 ο συντονισμος της κεραιας εγινε σε ελευθερο μερος ...

Δες σε ποια συχνοτητα δεν εχεις στασιμα, (πχ, εχεις 1,6 στους 88, ποσα swr εχεις στους 88,8 και ποσα στους 87.5 ? )

----------


## radioamateur

Δεν ξέρω αν η απάντηση που θα δώσω θα σας καλύψει ή όχι αλλά γιατί να μη κατασκευαστεί η J pole με μεταβλητά αλουμινένια στοιχεία ώστε να συντονίζει τυφλά.Φαντάζομαι ότι στον 1,6 πρέπει να μπαίνει σε εφαρμογή η προστασία του μηχανήματος για προστασία του mosfet εξόδου.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 :Σκέψη:

----------


## aristos 87.6

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ,σε ευχαριστω που απαντησες,εχω δει ολα τα video σου ατο youtube.συγχαρητηρια για ολα.εσυ με παρεκινησες να φτιαξω την j pole .εννοειται το συν στο μεγαλο στοιχειο και το πλην στο μικρο στοιχειο τα εχω βαλει .οταν την εχω πλαγιαστη οπως σε ενα video δικο σου που την εχεις πανω στα καγκελα δηλαδη παραλληλα με το εδαφος συμπεριφερεται καλλυτερα με 1.1 στασιμα αλλα και παλι τα watt δεν ανεβαινουν πανω απο 200 -220. οταν την σηκωνω ορθια την στηριζω πανω σε αλουμινιενιο στηλο ,εχοντας βαλει πλαστικη ταπα ωστε να μην ακουμπα απευθειας πανω στην κεραια,εκανα και το αλλο την απομακρυνα 30 ποντους  πανω απο την πλαστικη ταπα ωστε να απομακρυνθει μηπως υπηρχε επηρεασμος αλλα τα ιδια. εφτιαξα απο περιεργεια αλλη j pole με τα στοιχεια που βρηκα στο google -  j pole antenna calculator  που βαζεις την συχνοτητα και σου βγαζει αυτοματα τον υπολογισμο των στοιχειων .αλλα καμμια σχεση μαλιστα συντονιζε γυρω στους 96 mhz. εκει δινει το μεγαλο στοιχειο 2.454 μετρα και το μικρο 0.814 μετρα μιλαμε για τεραστια αποκλιση 12 ποντων για το μεγαλο ,και γυρω στους 5 ποντους για το μικρο στοιχειο απο αυτα που εχω κοψει τωρα  .ΓΙΩΡΓΟ , αν εφταιγε το μερος θα ειχε στασιμα μεν αλλα τα watt γιατι θα τα κατεβαζε τοσο πολλυ ??? θα αλλαξω μερος στην κεραια μηπως αλλαξει η συμπεριφορα της .αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση που εσυ την ειχες πανω στα καγκελα ακουμπισμενη και τα στασιμα σου ηταν μηδενικα και τα watt σου τερματιζανε  ?? στο 1 μετρο  απο την κεραια εχει κεραμιδια ενω τα καλωδια της ΔΕΗ απεχουν περιπου 6 μετρα γιατι μενω σε μονοκατοικια. εμενα με προβληματιζει ΓΙΩΡΓΟ τα watt που εχουν τοσο μεγαλη πτωση . το τμημα που μετακινω που εχει πανω τον κοννεκτορα απεχει απο το κατω μερος που ενωνει τα 2 στοιχεια 10 με 12 ποντους εκει μου δειχνει πως συντονιζει , ενω εσυ εχεις γυρω στους 8 αν θυμαμαι καλα .εχω κανει ακριβως την ιδια κατασκευη με την δικη σου ,οταν την εβγαζες φωτογραφιες στην αρχη που την κολλαγες με οινοπνευμα και βαμβακι ειναι ακριβως η ιδια με το κατω μερος να εξεχει για να πιανεται  στον ιστο κλπ.  και την ιδια πατεντα με τον κοννεκτορα και με το σφιγχτηρα στο πλαινο μερος . οποτε αυριο αλλαζω θεση και βλεπουμε .ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ γιωργο

----------


## aristos 87.6

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ radioamateur ,τωρα ειδα την δημοσιευση σου ,ναι κλεινει το μηχανημα γιατι επεμβαινει η προστασια του μηχανηματος ,αλλα τα στασιμα εκει ειναι  μεταξυ 1.5-1.6 εμενα τα watt με προβληματιζουν που εχουν τοση μεγαλη πτωση.

----------


## electron

Αρίστο κάτα την δική μου γνώμη πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στα Ωμ της κεραίας. Δεν πρέπει να είναι 50 γι αυτό και έχεις τα φαινόμενα αυτά. Αν από κάπου μπορούσες να έχεις ένα MFJ ίσως αποδείκνυε τον ισχυρισμό μου.

----------


## aristos 87.6

κυριοι ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ,ειχα χρονο αυτες τις ημερες και ασχοληθηκα με την j-pole ,ενω εχω κοψει τον χαλκοσωληνα Φ15 το μεγαλο στοιχειο συμφωνα με τον τυπο 300/87.6/4χ3 =  2.57   και το μικρο στοιχειο 300/87.6/4=    0.86 [ μετρησα απο το μεσα-εσωτερικο μερος των στοιχειων εως την κορυφη ] δεν συντονιζει  στους 87.6 , εχει πολλα στασιμα - λιγα watt    ,ειδα οτι συντονιζει στους  88.3 με 9 μετρα καθοδο ,και στους 88.8 με 6.85 μετρα καθοδο . τελικα ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το  + μεγαλο και  - μικρο στοιχειο της j-pole για να συντονισει στους 87.6   ???? γιωργο 231 ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΣΟΥ , οπως και απο τους αλλους φιλους   : :Cursing:   :Confused1:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα,

Ρε συ φιλε, τι στασιμα εχεις στους 88,3 και τι εχεις στους 87,6 ?
Ρωταω , γιατι, αν εχεις 1 προς 1 στους 88,3 παιζεις χαλαρα σους 87,6 χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
Με τι μετρας τα στασιμα ?
Τελος παντων, αφου η κεραια συντονισε σωστα , στους 88,3 ... και αφου εισαι περιεργος και 
γουσταρεις το απολυτο (ετσι ειμαι κι εγω ) .... βαλε τσοντα στο μηκος της κεραιας ... και κανε την να βγει 0,7 ΜΗz παραδιπλα. 

Ποιο ειναι αυτο το μηχανημα που οι προστασιες του λειτουργουν στο 1,1 με 1,2 swr ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> μου κανει εντυπωση που εσυ την ειχες πανω στα καγκελα ακουμπισμενη και τα στασιμα σου ηταν μηδενικα και τα watt σου τερματιζανε  ??



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERjI83Evnm8

Σχετικα με αυτο το βιντεο που ανεβασα στο youtube,
οπως θα δεις, ο τιτλος του, μιλαει για το exciter και το linear, και οχι για την κεραια.
Αυτη η κεραια ειχε συντονιστει σε κανονικες συνθηκες και οχι οπως την βλεπεις στο βιντεο.
 Ετσι λοιπον, αυτο που βλεπεις στο βιντεο, ουσιαστικα λειτουργει ως dummy load.

Με ρωτας λοιπον, αν το μηχανημα, εβγαζε ισχυ.
Φυσικα και εβγαζε.
Αφου οι επιστροφες που ειχα ηταν στα 5 με 10 βαττ, γιατι να με ριξει η προστασια ?

Για αυτο σε ρωτησα παραπανω τι μηχανημα εχεις.
Συνηθως, οι προστασιες λειτουργουν πανω απο καποιο οριο και οχι στα 1,2 με 1,4 swr.

To video που εχω ανεβασει για την j pole, ειναι το παρακατω.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDebyLP0DlY

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> αλλά γιατί να μη κατασκευαστεί η J pole με μεταβλητά αλουμινένια στοιχεία ώστε να συντονίζει τυφλά



εχεις δικιο Δημητρη εις οτι αφορα τα μεταβλητα στοιχεια...
 ..... τα μεταβλητα στοιχεια βοηθουν στον συντονισμο και στις δοκιμες......αλλά, οταν θα βαλεις την κεραια για να παιξεις με 500 - 1000 - 1500 watt,  θα την βαλεις και σε καποιο ψηλο ιστο.
*Σε αυτην την περιπτωση (της μονιμης εγκαταστασης), τα μεταβλητα στοιχεια, απο την μια δεν σου προσφερουν τιποτα, 
απο την άλλη, δομικα και rfικα επηρεαζουν αρνητικα .*..

Οι j pole που κατασκευαζω τωρα, δεν εχουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΒΛΗΤΟ.
Αφου κανω τις αναλυσεις με το analyzer, τα κολλαω ολα και δεν εχω κανενα θεμα με οξειδωσεις.
Δηλαδη, οπως και σε μια κατασκευη , την δοκιμαζεις χυμα (πριν την βαλεις σε κουτι).
Οταν την βαλεις σε κουτι, ολα πρεπει να ειναι σωστα και σταθερα.

----------


## aristos 87.6

γιωργο ευχαριστω για την αμμεση απαντηση, στους 87.6 ΔΕΝ συντονιζει ,εχει 1.6 στασιμα ,[επεμβαινει η προστασια] και λιγα watt ,στους 88.3 εχει 1.3 στασιμα με κανονικα watt 300 .οποτε θελουν λιγο μεγαλωμα τα στοιχεια + και - ,δηλαδη γιωργο ο κλασσικος τυπος  ευρεσης συχνοτητος δεν ειναι απολυτα ακριβης ? αυτο ρωταω ,γιωργο ΣΕ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ απολυτα γιατι εχεις κανει ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ δοκιμες  ,και το σημαντικωτερο εχεις τα ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΑ [ANTENNA ANALYZER   κλπ ] οποτε τα αποτελεσματα των δοκιμων σου ειναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΗ . γιωργο μετραμε τα στοιχεια απο την εσωτερικη πλευρα τους η απο την εξωτερικη μεχρι την κορυφη της κεραιας   ?? ,εννοω εκει που γινεται η ενωση των + και - στοιχειων μεσω της 7 ποντης ενωσης .   ξεχασα να πω οτι μετα τον κοννεκτορα στην κεραια εκανα στο rg213     4 στροφες διαμετρου γυρω στα 11cm κατι σαν ballon δηλαδη αλλα παλι χωρις κανενα αποτελεσμα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αρίστο σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια (βεβαια στο φορουμ υπαρχουν και πιο ειδικοι απο μενα, απλα δεν πολυγραφουν σε τετοια θεματα),

Πριν αλλαξεις το μηκος της κεραιας, 
προσπαθησε να ριξεις τα στασιμα στο 1 προς 1, στους 88,3 ή τελος παντων, ριξε τα στασιμα παιζοντας με το υψος του κοννεκτορα σε οποιαδηποτε κοντινη συχνοτητα. 
Με το τροπο αυτο, θα εχεις φερει τα ohms της κεραιας στα 50 ohms ή καλυτερα τα ohms κεραιας καλωδιου θα ειναι στα ιδια με αυτα της εξοδου του πομπου σου.
Αν δεν σου ελθουν τα στασιμα στο μηδεν, αλλαξε το υλικο συνδεσης του + του κονεκτορα στο στοιχειο εκπομπης.
Βγαλε αυτο το μπαλουν με τις περιστροφες, και ασε μονο μιση περιστροφη (οπως την εχω στο δευτερο βιντεο). Η πραξη λεει οτι τα ballun δεν αλλαζουν τους λοβους ακτινοβολιας, και πριν αρχισει ο χαμος με τα ballon, εγω οτι δοκιμασα, δεν ειδα τιποτα διαφορετικο.... αρα .... αφου το οφελος ειναι μηδεν απλα το καταργεις.

Αφου φερεις τα στασιμα στο μηδεν, τοτε δες , ποσο απεχει η συχνοτητα συντονισμου απο την επιθυμητη συχνοτητα εκπομπης.
Δες λοιπον, ποσου μεγακυκλους απεχεις και πραξε αναλογα με το μηκος των στοιχειων.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, 
αν απεχεις πχ 5 μεγακυκλους κατι αλλο παιζει.
Συμβουλη ...
πεταξε το 213, και βαλε ecoflex10  ( 3 ευρω το μετρο )

καλη τυχη

----------


## aristos 87.6

γιωργο τι εννοεις οταν γραφεις ,αλλαξε το υλικο συνδεσης του + του κοννεκτορα στο στοιχειο εκπομπης ? μαλλον το κομματακι rg213 που ειναι 4-5 ποντους εννοεις .αυτο εχω κολλησει στον κοννεκτορα . την αποσταση των στοιχειων την μετραμε απο το μεσα μερος των στοιχειων εως την κορυφη ? το ξεχασες αυτο να απαντησεις .χρησιμοποιω rg 213 MIL-C-17D .θα βαλλω το ecoflex 10 αλλα να ξερεις οτι εδω στην αθηνα ειναι λιγα τα μαγαζια εως ελαχιστα που εχουν ποικιλια καλωδιων,και μαλιστα σε δυο απο αυτα πηρα τηλ.για να μου περασουν και τους κοννεκτορες αφου επαιρνα καλωδιο απο αυτους και μονο ειρωνικα σχολια θα ελεγα αποκομμισα    :Cursing:   εννοειται εχω [ παιξει ] με τον κοννεκτορα πανω-κατω

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> γιωργο τι εννοεις οταν γραφεις ,αλλαξε το υλικο συνδεσης του + του κοννεκτορα στο στοιχειο εκπομπης ? μαλλον το κομματακι rg213 που ειναι 4-5 ποντους εννοεις .αυτο εχω κολλησει στον κοννεκτορα . την αποσταση των στοιχειων την μετραμε απο το μεσα μερος των στοιχειων εως την κορυφη ? το ξεχασες αυτο να απαντησεις .χρησιμοποιω rg 213 MIL-C-17D .θα βαλλω το ecoflex 10 αλλα να ξερεις οτι εδω στην αθηνα ειναι λιγα τα μαγαζια εως ελαχιστα που εχουν ποικιλια καλωδιων,και μαλιστα σε δυο απο αυτα πηρα τηλ.για να μου περασουν και τους κοννεκτορες αφου επαιρνα καλωδιο απο αυτους και μονο ειρωνικα σχολια θα ελεγα αποκομμισα     εννοειται εχω [ παιξει ] με τον κοννεκτορα πανω-κατω



Το μηκος το μετρας σωστα (απο μεσα)
Aν δεν βρεις κανεναν να σου βαλει τους κονεκτορες, βαλ τους μονος σου (μην τα θελεις ολα ετοιμα  :Biggrin:  )
Σχετικα με το υλικο που θα ενωνει το + του κονεκτορα με το στοιχειο της κεραιας, αρχισε να ψαχνεις.
Η ψιχα του 213, δεν ειναι και η μονη λυση. πχ θα μπορουσες να παρεις το μπλενταζ της γειωσης ενος RG58 ... ή να βρεις ενα ελασμα χαλκου ... τελος παντων μην τα θελεις και ολα ετοιμα (  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: ), ψαξε, κατι θα βρεις που θα σου ριξει τα στασιμα παρακατω.

----------


## aristos 87.6

ευχαριστω γιωργο,φυσικα ξερω να βαλλω κοννεκτορες αλλα με ενοχλει η συμπεριφορα μερικων καταστηματων . γκουγκλαροντας  j-pole antenna calculator βαζοντας 87.6 και συμφωνα με το calculatorμε στο δινει και σε μετρα τα στοιχεια που μου εδωσε  ,κοβοντας  με συντονισε ΤΕΛΕΙΑ αλλα στους 94.9  ????????????? γι αυτο σου λεω σε ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Συμβουλη ...
πεταξε το 213, και βαλε ecoflex10  ( 3 ευρω το μετρο )

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΧΙ AIRCOM PLUS ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΑ 3.1 ευρω

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Συμβουλη ...
> πεταξε το 213, και βαλε ecoflex10  ( 3 ευρω το μετρο )
> 
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΧΙ AIRCOM PLUS ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΑ 3.1 ευρω



Εγω αυτο ξερω, μ αυτο δουλευω ... Αρα ...αυτο προτεινω .
Ισως, αν η ερωτηση σου ηταν διαφορετικα διοτυπωμενη, θα ηταν και η απαντηση μου.

πχ, ρε παιδια, στους 100 MHZ το ecoflex10 χανει τοσα db και το aircom τοσα
το ενα αντεχει τοσα watt και το αλλο τοσα ...
και μαλιστα εγω που εχω το aircom του εριξα τοσα παραπανω για τοσες ωρες και δεν ειχε προβλημα ...
καταλαβες ?

----------


## FOTIS 1525

ΟΙ ΒΑΣΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ: AΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ 3.5db/100m - 4db/100m  
VELOCITY FACTOR 0.83 - 0.85
ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟ ΣΥΡΜΑ  ΜΟΝΟΚΛΩΝΟ - 7ΚΛΩΝΟ
[AIRCOMPLUS - ECOFLEX10]
KATA TA AΛΛΑ ΑΝΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΙΣΧΥ,ΚΑΙ ΤΟ AIRCOM ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΥΣ 10 ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ECOFLEX10 ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ  ΣΤΟΥΣ 6 Ghz

----------


## radioamateur

Στην κατασκευή της j τα στοιχεία που την αποτελούν πρέπει να έχουν το ίδιο πάχος;Μπορει πχ το μεγαλο στοιχειο να έχει πάχος 2-3 cm ενω η ουρά της J πχ να αποτελείται απο ένα κομμάτι 1 cm;
Σκεφτόμουν να χρησιμοποιήσω ως ενεργό στοιχείο ένα πτυσσόμενο ιστο αλουμινίου για να μη βγάζει μάτι  :W00t:  αλλά αν δεν γίνεται δεν τιθεται θέμα... Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## studio52

επισης πολυ καλο ομωαξονικο καλωδιο ειναι και το Η 200  η το Η500 ειναι στο παχος τυπου RG213 και αντεχει 1500 watt.  το κολλας στα δακτυλιδια της κεραιας και συντονιζεις πανω κατω μεχρι να εχεις τα λιγοτερα στασιμα (  1.2 - 1.3 )  μην περιμενεις να εχεις 0 στασιμα δεν γινεται ακομα και το καλυτερο καλωδιο να βαλεις απωλειες παντα θα υπαρχουν.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> μεχρι να εχεις τα λιγοτερα στασιμα (  1.2 - 1.3 )  μην περιμενεις να εχεις 0 στασιμα .



Γιατι αυτο ?
Εγω που εχω στασιμα 1 προς 1  (επιστροφες 0)
Εχω κανει κατι λαθος ?

----------


## WIZARD

> επισης πολυ καλο ομωαξονικο καλωδιο ειναι και το Η 200  η το Η500 ειναι στο παχος τυπου RG213 και αντεχει 1500 watt.  το κολλας στα δακτυλιδια της κεραιας και συντονιζεις πανω κατω μεχρι να εχεις τα λιγοτερα στασιμα (  1.2 - 1.3 )  μην περιμενεις να εχεις 0 στασιμα δεν γινεται ακομα και το καλυτερο καλωδιο να βαλεις απωλειες παντα θα υπαρχουν.



μπορεις να πετυχεις και πολυ λιγοτερα στασιμα , αρκει να το παλεψεις ....

Πχ........κατι αποστασεις απο την γεφυρα ...







> Γιατι αυτο ?
> Εγω που εχω στασιμα 1 προς 1  (επιστροφες 0)
> Εχω κανει κατι λαθος ?





φιλε Γιωργο ,απο αυτα τα στασιμα  1 προς 1 ,που λες 
θελει,μετα μκρες βελτιωσεις ,ωστε να πεσει και αλλο

----------


## jeik

Γεια  σας  κι  απο  μενα ...  αν  και  δεν  ασχολουμαι  τον  τελευταιο  καιρο  με το  θεμα ..  αλλα  επειδη  εχω  περασει  χιλιαδες  ομορφες  ωρες  ψαχνοντας  το  θεμα  ''κεραια''   πρεπει  να  επιβεβαιωσω  οτι  σχεδον  για  ''πλακα''  τα  στασιμα  στην  jpole  ερχονται  στο  0.Μιλαμε  για  ισχυ  απο  μερικα  βαττ  εως  300 ,  κανενα  περιεργο  φαινομενο ... δεν  ειναι  οτι  ειμαι  μαγκας ...  η  εξυπνος ...  δεν ξερω ...  τα  στασιμα  ειναι  μηδεν .. εγω  δοκιμαζα  παντα  κεραιες  με  αλουμινιο  ομως , δεν  ξερω  αν  αυτο παιζει  ρολο ...  και  στο  dipolo  της  sirio , μια  απο  τα  ιδια , ακολουθωντας  τις  στανταρ  διαστασεις  που  προτεινει  ο  κατασκευαστης  ολα  ερχονται  στο  μηδεν ...
Να  σημειωσω  επισης  οτι  οι  μετρησεις  ειναι  το  ιδιο  ικανοποιητικες  και  συμφωνουν  απο  bird  μεχρι  zettagi.Το  καλωδιο  ηταν  το  ecoflex   αλλα  και  με  απλο  213.

----------


## radioamateur

http://users.marktwain.net/aschmitz/...jpolecalc.html

 :W00t:

----------


## studio52

0 στασιμα γιωργο δεν υπαρχουν , απο την στιγμη που υπαρχουν τριβες αρα οσο καλης ποιοτητας καλωδιο και να εχεις απωλειες θα υπαρχουν

----------


## a89fm

παιδια  γεια σας και απο μενα 
θελω να καταθεσω και εγω τις αποψεις μου για την slim jim
εχω κατασκευασει δυο μεχρι τωρα  (Πριν 10 χρονια περιπου )με διαφορετικες συμπεριφορες κατα την εκπομπη
Η πρωτη εχει κατασκευαστη με χαλκο  d12cm, υπολογισμενη με τους ιδιους τυπος λαμβανοντας υπ οψιν  οχι το μηχανικο μηκος   αλλα  το ηλεκτρικο μηκος η δε αποσταση των παραλληλων χαλκων ειναι 5cm
και η στεραιωση της γινετε χωρις το υποχειριδιο  αλλα  σε μονωμενο  πλαισιο(δηλ δεν εφαπτετε το  + της κεραιας στο ιστο) στασιμα   1*2 με rg213
Η δευτερη εχει κατασκευαστη με χαλκο d15 και ολα τα αλλα ιδια αλλα εχω στασιμα  1*6 οτι και να εκανα δεν καταφερα τιποτα ασε που αρκετες φορες  οταν κανω εκπομπη ( 100w) τα στασιμα ειναι 1*1
απο δοκιμες σιγουρα παει καλλιτερα απο διπολο με g mach ( παει καλα σε μακρινες αποστασεις )

περα απο ολα αυτα θα προσπαθησω να φτιαξω μια j pole και εγω 

Κατι αλλο τωρα για καλωδια εαν ξερεται 
εχω 15m heliax διαμετρου 2.8 cm επειδη  ειναι πολυ χοντρο και δυσκαπτο μπορω στα τελειωματα του να βαλω rg 213  προς πομπο  απο την μια μερια και αντεννα απο την αλλη και να το συνυπολογισω  σαν ενα καλωδιο? η δεν θα καταφερω τιποτα

----------


## electron

> Κατι αλλο τωρα για καλωδια εαν ξερεται 
> εχω 15m heliax διαμετρου 2.8 cm επειδη  ειναι πολυ χοντρο και δυσκαπτο μπορω στα τελειωματα του να βαλω rg 213  προς πομπο  απο την μια μερια και αντεννα απο την αλλη και να το συνυπολογισω  σαν ενα καλωδιο? η δεν θα καταφερω τιποτα



Γιώργο αυτό δεν είναι σωστό πρώτα απ όλα γιατί κάθε τύπος καλωδίου έχει διαφορετικό συντελεστή βραχύνσεως και κατά δεύτερο λόγο, ένωση με τυχαίου μήκους διαφορετικό καλώδιο θα έχει αντίκτυπο στην σύνθετη αντίσταση του κεραιοσυστήματος σου.

----------


## a89fm

γιαννη γιαυτο ρωτω μηπως ξερεις το βραχυντικο συντελεστη του heliax ?
του rg 213 ξερω οτι ειναι το 0,66
αρα μηπως μπορω και τα ... ευθυγραμμισω

----------


## a89fm

παραθετω και δυο φωτο της δευτερης κατασκευης μου


Εικόνα003 (Small).jpgΕικόνα005 (Small).jpg

----------


## electron

Γιώργο σχετικά με τον συντελεστή βραχύνσεως του Heliax, θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε ποιόν ακριβώς τύπο χρησιμοποείς. Εδώ μπορείς να τον αναζητήσεις

----------


## a89fm

γιαννη 
ο τυπος του καλωδιου μου ειναι   LDF4-50A και δεν καταφερα να δω τον συντελεστή βραχύνσεως 
μηπως μπορεις να με βοηθησεις ?

----------


## electron

Το λέει ξεκάθαρα αν προσέξεις καλύτερα. Είναι 88% ή 0,88.

----------


## a89fm

ευχαριστω αλλα πως το αναφερει ? ..και το εχασα

----------


## electron

Εδώ Γεώργιε.

----------

a89fm (19-10-11)

----------


## a89fm

γιαννη πες μου
1.εαν υπολογισω  σωστα τα καλωδια (xeliax -rg 213 )με το συντελεστη τους  δεν μπορω να τα  ¨ενωσω '
2 Οταν βαλω spiter -canity  πχ 1 προς 4 πως συνεχιζω με rg213 μεχρι την κεραια ?

----------


## electron

Γιώργο καλημέρα.

1) Πιστεύω ότι θεωρητικά αυτό μπορεί να επιτευχθεί, φρόντισε όμως το κάθε κομμάτι να είναι λ/4 επί του συντελεστή βραχύνσεως. Επίσης προσοχή θα πρέπει να δοθεί και στον κονέκτορα που ενδεχομένως να κάνεις χρήση. Εγώ ωστόσο θα προτιμούσα να τα κολλούσα και το σημείο της ένωσης να το μόνωνα καλά. Φυσικά εδώ θα πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη η διαφορά των απωλειών μεταξύ των 2 καλωδίων. Πχ ξεκινάς με ένα από τα θεωρητικά ποιοτικότερα καλώδια ,(heliax), για να καταλήξεις στο κατά πολύ υποδιαίστερο rg213
2) Τα μήκη και εδώ θα πρέπει να είναι λ/4 επί το β.

----------


## a89fm

καλησπερα φιλε μου
1 ) Σαφως και τις απωλειες  τις λαμβανω  υπο οψιν αλλα εαν κολλυσω  τα καλωδια δεν τους αλλαζω την χαρακτηριστικη αντισταση , το μπλενταζ  στο σημειο αυτο δεν παυει να εχει το ρολο της θωρακισης ?
2 ) Τα μηκη  παντα ζυγα πολλ/να  εφ οσον ειναι λ/4 σωστα?

----------


## electron

Γεια σου Γιώργη. Η αντίσταση μπορεί να μεταβληθεί ελαφρώς αλλά κατά την δικιά μου εκτίμηση πιστεύω ότι η απ ευθείας κόλληση σε απαλλάσσει από χειρότερες περιπέτειες, όπως ενός κακού ποιοτικώς κονέκτορα ή ενός όχι σωστά τοποθετημένου. Όσο για τα μήκη σωστά αναφέρεις ότι μπορούν να είναι ζυγά πολλαπλάσια του λ/4.

----------


## a89fm

OK   :Smile:

----------


## a89fm

και κατι αλλο γιαννη ξερεις που μπορω να βρω το συντελεστή βράχυνσης  των διατομων των στοιχείων μια κεραιας .
υπαρχει  ενας πινακας που δινει το λογο του μηκους  κυματος ως προς την διαμετρο του στοιχειου

----------


## electron

Γι αυτό θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου ανεβάσω κάποια άλλη στιγμή έναν πίνακα που είχα βρει αλλά τον έχω αποθηκευμένο σε άλλο υπολογιστή από αυτό που σου γράφω τώρα.

----------


## a89fm

μην με ξεχασεις !

----------


## Killo_Watt

φιλέ a89fm κοίτα εδώ το έχει ξανα ανεβάσει ο Γιάννης http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35985

----------


## electron

> φιλέ a89fm κοίτα εδώ το έχει ξανα ανεβάσει ο Γιάννης http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35985



Μπράβο Κωστάκη. Το ανακάλυψες βρε θηρίο το θέμα και με έβγαλες από τον κόπο να ψάχνω. Γιώργο εκεί τα έγραφα αναλυτικά επομένως πιστεύω ότι θα βρεις άκρη. Αν η εικόνα που την είχα τραβήξει με το παλιό μου κινητό δεν σε βοηθά μπορώ να την επισυνάψω ξανά σκανάρωντάς την πλέον.

----------


## a89fm

ενταξει παιδια ευχαριστω
μπορει να ισχυση αυτο ο πινακας και για χαλκο ? (αν δεν το καταλαβατε θα φτιαξω την j-pole)

----------


## a89fm

μου δωσατε ερεθισμα οποτε εψαξα και εγω  στα σχολικα μου και βρηκα το παρακατω σχεδιο αλλα δεν ξερω εαν δουλευει
διοτι αλλη τιμη βγαζω στο δικο σου γιαννη  και αλλη σε αυτο
παντος θελω να σας ευχαριστησω για ακομα μια φορα 




βραχυτικος συντε&#955.jpg

----------


## electron

Γιώργο στην βιβλιογραφία είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι θα βρεις κάποιες διαφορές, όσο για το είδος του μετάλλου που θα είναι τα στοιχεία της κεραίας φυσικά και παίζει το ρόλο του αλλά υποθέτω ότι όσοι τύποι και γραφικές κυκλοφορούν δεν λαμβάνουν υπόψη τον παράγοντα υλικό.

----------


## a89fm

πρωτος :Smile:

----------


## sakis

Ειδα και εγω το αρθρο και σκεφτηκα να κατασκευασω μια για να ακουω νιτρο  στο μαγαζι ... υποψιν οτι το μαγαζι ειναι στην Νεα Μακρη οποτε ενω μεν δεν ειναι εξω απο τον λοβο του Υμητου  αλλα τσπ το σημα ειναι πεσμενο .... οι κλασσικες στρογγυλες FM  δεν πανε μια  ενω μια Prestel yaggi που ειχα εσπασε  και δεν ξαναβρισκω την ιδια να αγορασω ...υποψιν οτι τα πραγματα ειναι αρκετα χαλια οποτε
 η στρογγυλη   οπως ειπα δεν παει  και η prestel επρεπε να παει καθετη ωστε να αποκτησεις κατευθυντικοτητα για να παει σωστα ( οριζοντια δεν πηγε και τοσο καλα ) 

Θα εκτιμουσα μια γνωμη 
ευχαριστω ..

----------


## radioamateur

:Tt1:

----------


## radioamateur

:Not talking:

----------


## radioamateur

πηγή: http://karyasolderanku.blogspot.gr/

 :Blink:

----------


## kx5

Τελικά αποδείχθηκε καλή ιδέα η χρήση στοιχείων από παλιές κεραίες tv.
Να και η δικιά μου Slim-Jim για τα 2m:
slim-jim-antenna.jpg
Πολύ χαμηλά τα στάσιμα, αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως οι ενώσεις μεταξύ των στοιχείων οξειδωθούν και χάσουν επαφή.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Επαναφερω αυτο το θεμα κανοντας την ερωτηση:γειωμενη η οχι πρεπει να ειναι η j pole?(και κατ επεκταση και η slim jim)
Εχω κατασκευασει μια απο χαλκο εδω και 1,5 χρονο και την εχω γειωσει αφου ετσι συμβουλευαν διαφορα μελη του forum και ετσι 
κανουν και διαφοροι ερασιτεχνες ανα τον κοσμο, οπως ειχα δει τριγυρνωντας στο δικτυο.Και βεβαια στασιμα δεν ειχε αλλα απο εμβελεια δεν ειχα δει και διαφορα σε σχεση με την g.p. σε πεδινο και παραθαλασσιο εδαφος.
Τις προαλλες κατα λαθος ειδα αυτο http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J-pole_...igroundjpole-3 και σταθηκα κυριως στο οτι .......The J-pole design functions well when fed with a balanced feed (via balun, transformer or choke) and no electrical connection exists between its conductors and surrounding supports.[3][4]  A common approach extends the conductor below the bottom of the J-pole  resulting in additional and undesirable RF currents flowing over every  part of the mounting structure.[3]  This modifies the far field antenna pattern typically, but not always,  raising the primary lobes above the horizon reducing antenna  effectiveness for terrestrial service.[4] J-pole antennas with electrical connection to their supports often fare no better, and often much worse, than the simpler Monopole antenna.
Μετα πηγα στην παραπομπη αυτηhttp://www.hamradio.me/antennas/j-po...ground-it.html και εκει γεμισα ερωτιματικα.Μηπως λοιπον καποιος εχει κανει την συγκριση (dc grounded or not) και μπορει να μας διαφωτισει κι εμας τους αδαεις;;

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Επαναφερω αυτο το θεμα κανοντας την ερωτηση:γειωμενη η οχι πρεπει να ειναι η j pole?(και κατ επεκταση και η slim jim)



Φώτη, χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ μια J  στους 144 η οποία αντικατέστησε μια GP που είχα πιο παλιά. Σε ότι αφορά το ερώτημά σου, σύμφωνα με το ARRL ANTENNA BOOK, υπάρχουν δυο διαμορφώσεις αυτής της κεραίας, με βραχυκυκλωμένο το κάτω μέρος (αυτή που ξέρουμε δηλαδή) και με ανοικτό. 
Η πρώτη πρέπει να τροφοδοτείται με ανοικτή γραμμή 200 -600 Ω (δηλαδή συμμετρική η οποία όμως προϋποθέτει το σχετικό tuner στον πομποδέκτη) ή με ομοαξονική γραμμή μέσω ενός balun 4:1. Στην περίπτωση αυτή το κάτω μέρος μπορεί να είναι και γειωμένο χωρίς η απόδοση της κεραίας να επηρεάζεται. Πολλοί τροφοδοτούν την κεραία κατευθείαν με ομοαξονική γραμμή (μεταξύ αυτών κι εγώ). Αυτό προκαλεί συξεύξεις με τα γειτονικά αντικείμενα και τροποποίηση του λοβού ακτινοβολίας.
Ο δεύτερος τύπος της κεραίας είναι με ανοικτό το κάτω μέρος και τροφοδοσία στο σημείο αυτό με ομοαξονική γραμμή (ο κεντρικός αγωγός στο 3 λ/4 στοιχείο και ο εξωτερικός στο λ/4). Ο τρόπος αυτός αποδίδει ικανοποιητικά μόνο που η ρύθμισή της είναι πιο δύσκολη γιατί δεν μπορούμε να μετακινήσουμε το σημείο τροφοδοσίας προκειμένου να πετύχουμε ελάχιστο SWR. Το βιβλίο δεν αναφέρει κάτι αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτή η κεραία δεν πρέπει να έχει επαφή με τη γή σε οποιοδήποτε από τα δυο στοιχεία της.

Όσο για τη σύγκριση J - GP δε νομίζω ότι η διαφορά τους είναι τόσο μεγάλη που να μπορούμε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα χωρίς όργανα και συστηματικές μετρήσεις.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Ουσιαστικά Γιώργο Ακρίτα και εσύ την χρησιμοποιείς όπως όλοι μας,δηλ. ηλεκτρικά γειωμένη μέσω του ιστού, με ομοαξωνικό καλώδιο, και φαντάζομαι χωρίς κάποιο rf chock ή φερίτη πριν το connector.Σωστά;;;
Την άλλη περίπτωση, μονωμένη απ τον ιστό, δεν την έχεις δοκιμάσει ούτε εσύ.
Σκεφτόμουνα να το δοκιμάσω εγώ απλά η κεραία μου είναι μακριά(στο χωριό) και πρέπει να φτιάξω άλλη για να κάνω δοκιμές.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Σωστά. Ειχα δοκιμάσει και  μερικές σπείρες με το καλώδιο της γραμμής τροφοδοσίας, αμέσως μετά το κοννέκτορ της κεραίας ώστε να λειτουργεί ως balun, αλλά δεν διαπίστωσα κάποια διαφορά. Μονωμένη δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει.

----------

